# Other bags besides MK?



## Euromutt86

Do you branch out often and buy other brands? If so, what brands? How do they compare to MK?


----------



## gatorgirl07

I've come to MK from Dooney.  I think their price points and quality are very similar.  Dooney seems to be making a lot of bags in the same style, so I have been looking for something new.  I think I've found a new love in MK


----------



## jojon21

I came to MK from Coach and Rebecca Minkoff.  When I come to a brand I become obsessed with it and buy only that brand for a very long time.  I think the quality of MK is outstanding, the price is right, and I love all of their designs - from shoes, to clothing, jewelry and bags.  I left RM due to quality issues and left Coach due to their poor customer service.  I will be an MK gal for a long time.


----------



## myluvofbags

I came from coach and dooney, although I do have other brands.  I still like them and appreciate the leather bags in both.  But since I've explored MK I have been on a streak.  MK bags I feel are well made and I'm enjoying the styles.  Very addicting!


----------



## radiantgoddess

Yep I branch out to Botkier or Gryson/Olivia Harris and 3.1 Phillip Lim.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Coach, Dooney and MK are my normal brands.  Similar price points and always buy on sale.


----------



## daintdoll

I like Rebecca Minkoff but have come to prefer MK . I peek at Coach, but I really don't buy anything except for an accessory here or there.


----------



## Apelila

I do branch out  LV and Burberry...and when I got my first MK which is Hamilton Satchel I did fell in love the soft leather and my SA is amazing


----------



## keishapie1973

I discovered MK after buying LV exclusively for the last 8 years. I hadn't bought a bag in a while because I became disgusted with the rapid price increases. I sold most of them. Kept 2 bags in my favorite Mono & Damier Ebene patterns and never looked back.

No other bags appealed to me until I discovered MK. Great quality and beautiful bags....


----------



## Euromutt86

jojon21 said:


> I came to MK from Coach and Rebecca Minkoff.  When I come to a brand I become obsessed with it and buy only that brand for a very long time.  I think the quality of MK is outstanding, the price is right, and I love all of their designs - from shoes, to clothing, jewelry and bags.  I left RM due to quality issues and left Coach due to their poor customer service.  I will be an MK gal for a long time.



I noticed that with RM! It completely shocked me. Scared me from buying the brand. Glad to hear you'll be a MK gal for a long time! The customer service rocks at MK and I like them so much!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> I do branch out  LV and Burberry...and when I got my first MK which is Hamilton Satchel I did fell in love the soft leather and my SA is amazing



LV is really the only brand I branch out to!


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> I discovered MK after buying LV exclusively for the last 8 years. I hadn't bought a bag in a while because I became disgusted with the rapid price increases. I sold most of them. Kept 2 bags in my favorite Mono & Damier Ebene patterns and never looked back.
> 
> No other bags appealed to me until I discovered MK. Great quality and beautiful bags....



Yeah, think it's unfair that we are suffering because they only want to have one type of customer. My last bag this year though will be a NF not sure in MM or DE! Last brand I bought was Mark Cross and before that was LV. LV was my first brand, but quickly became too expensive!


----------



## Esquared72

I used to be really into RM too because of the amazing leather and edgy little details.  I still think the MAM is one of the best satchel designs ever. I have a couple of RMs from a few years ago, but the quality now just doesn't compare.

My other favorite contemporary brand, next to MK (of which I own 4) is MbMJ (I own 6). Both brands use great leathers and have such attractive yet functional styles. Really well-made and are perfect as everyday bags. I think Kate Spade is comparable in quality of materials and craftsmanship too.


----------



## bmatencio

tauketula said:


> I discovered MK after buying LV exclusively for the last 8 years. I hadn't bought a bag in a while because I became disgusted with the rapid price increases. I sold most of them. Kept 2 bags in my favorite Mono & Damier Ebene patterns and never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> No other bags appealed to me until I discovered MK. Great quality and beautiful bags....




I loved LV and the fact that they had some lower priced pieces (still not that low) that would allow those of us who wanted save could. 

I sadly hope that the continuing price increases hurt their profits overall, it is not fair to the consumers who do love the brand.

That being said I bought my first MK and love it, I see more in my future.


----------



## NativePrincess

I love MK but I also love Coach,Juicy Couture and the occasional Burberry and Dooney.


----------



## TiffanyS88

MK & Coach for me


----------



## VajstaGurly

I'm a Newbie on PF... besides Mk bags... I love Louis Vuitton and Marc by Marc Jacobs !


----------



## paula3boys

I'm debating my first MK bag now and have had Coach for awhile. Tried LV but wasn't thrilled after some time so left- too many price increases. I am nervous about same price or more than my Coach but then MK only has 1 year warranty. Any issues or styles I should know/avoid?


----------



## Luvdabags

I kept buying/selling my Coach purses so I went to LV.  I'm almost done with my LV wishlist, a wallet and an Artsy. I'm now sticking with MK. The prices are reasonable and quality is wonderful.


----------



## haruhii

Love LV along with MK. I feel like I'm trying to love coach but their bags don't sing to me as much anymore.  They have cute accessories and slgs tho so I still pick some if those up here and there.


----------



## abdoutots

Started with Coach and Dooney and lately I've branched out to MK and LV.


----------



## piperhallie

Coach was my first love, then I went to LV and like many of you, got disgusted with the price increases. I currently have Longchamp, MK, and MbMJ in my collection- but the MK obsession continues to prevail!


----------



## msmsytique

jojon21 said:


> I came to MK from Coach and Rebecca Minkoff.  When I come to a brand I become obsessed with it and buy only that brand for a very long time.  I think the quality of MK is outstanding, the price is right, and I love all of their designs - from shoes, to clothing, jewelry and bags.  I left RM due to quality issues and left Coach due to their poor customer service.  I will be an MK gal for a long time.






My older pre-owned RM bags are still in excellent condition and I have yet to buy any new RM bags even thought I'm tempted by the mini mac. 


First love is MK, RM, Kooba, 3.1 PL. I do plan to buy the LV Speedy B but that's really the only bag I want from LV.


----------



## angel4Love

I got my first coach when I was 21 lol. My affair with Coach did not last long. My love for designer purses escalated when I got my first real job.

1. LV Speedy 25 in Damier Azur- got it for 30% so I had to pay cash.
2. LV Trevi PM with matching cosmetic case and 6 key ring holder which I lost at JC Penney 
3. 07 Balenciaga City in Ocean
4. Gucci Ivory Guccissima Babouska dome bag
5. Chanel Reissue 226

I sold everything except for the Gucci which I still have and the Chanel which I gave to my mom. She is not a purse person so she almost died when she learned how much I paid for it.

And now....I have 2 MK Selma, MK Stanthorpe in Luggage, a RM 5 zip in black, a KS Gold Coast Maryanne and MJ Classic Q Baby Groovee


----------



## Pearls and bags

LV


----------



## dee88

I have quite a range LV, channel, fendi, balenciaga, gucci, dior, chloe, mulberry. I got into MK recently because i saw someone wore selma and thought it's lovely. I got black selma studded and loving it. I carry it everyday now


----------



## myluvofbags

I know we all love our MK bags and accessories but I am curious as to what other bags you all are in to.   Here is a pic of my "vintage" bag that pretty much started my passion for bags.  It's a Dooney Bourke, not sure of the name, just a plain hobo, but I loved the leather.  Got it about 20+ years ago.  It's still in great condition!   I'll post more later of other newer items later.   Would love to see what other brand sparks your interest.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My only other designer bag is a Gucchi bag that was a gift. I never really cared for the color, but didn't feel that I could sell it as it was given to me. So I just used bags bought here and there. They were okay, but poor quality so I had to buy two a year as I wore them out. 

Then I discovered by chance MK and bought a wallet. Then my first bag, and now I have 9 bags, 4 wallets and 3 pairs  of shoes. I can't imagine ever leaving MK.


----------



## cdtracing

I guess I'm weird.  I have tried to love LV over the years but just can't.  I'm not a big fan of Signature bags; never have been no matter who the designer is.  Every time I try to buy an LV, I talk my self out of it.  Just seem like everyone has one or 12.  Plus, many are faked.  I'm just a leather girl, I guess.  I have a few older Fendi & they have held up extremely well over the years & I do like a few of the new Fendi stylyes like the Jours bags.  I like & own several bags from a couple of brands that don't get much love on TPF.  I love them both, Brahmin & B Markowsky.  I love croc & snake whether it's the real thing or embossed leather.  Brahmin make great embossed Croc bags & they are very well made.  I've been eyeing one that I fell in love with about a month ago.  I love the leather of my B Markowsky bags.  They're so soft, just like fine glove leather.  They've held up really well & just seem to get better with age.  I also like Givenchy but, like LV, they are quite expensive.  I just can't bring myself to spend thousands of dollars on a handbag....that's more than my house payment!!!  I've also been looking at some 3.1 Phillip Lim bags that caught my eye.  Mk is what I'm into currently.  And I get complimented on them all the time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I buy all kinds of bags, including Coach, Brighton, Lucky Brand, Harley Davidson and even no name brands, as long as they are real leather.

I have found Michael Kors has more great styles to choose from, with something for everyone, no matter what your budget. MK is my absolute favorite of them all!


----------



## Minkette

Mainly MK.

I have 1 Coach Phoebe and a few old school RM bags. Rebecca Minkoff bags just aren't the same anymore.


----------



## myluvofbags

Since getting into MK, it's been my main go to bags and purchases.   Lol, guess we are pretty much die hard MK fans!   I just recently got a Ralph Lauren bag about a month ago and have yet to cut the tags.  This pretty much tells me how much I love MK.  Guess this thread is a dud, lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My last 2 purchases for the month of march was a large GUCCI SUKEY in chocolate leather(GORGEOUS!) and a MK  large selma in pear. I am allover the place when it comes to purses. As long as the quality is there and there is some resell value when I no longer want it, I'm happy. I own a little bit of everything from LV, Gucci, Fendi and Chanel to Moschino, Coach, Minkoff, Kors, Dooney and Kate spade . I am a bagwhore and proud of it!! I get it from my mother.....My next purchase is a Gucci soho tote in either red or black-- decisions, decisions.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I know we all love our MK bags and accessories but I am curious as to what other bags you all are in to.   Here is a pic of my "vintage" bag that pretty much started my passion for bags.  It's a Dooney Bourke, not sure of the name, just a plain hobo, but I loved the leather.  Got it about 20+ years ago.  It's still in great condition!   I'll post more later of other newer items later.   Would love to see what other brand sparks your interest.





cdtracing said:


> I guess I'm weird.  I have tried to love LV over the years but just can't.  I'm not a big fan of Signature bags; never have been no matter who the designer is.  Every time I try to buy an LV, I talk my self out of it.  Just seem like everyone has one or 12.  Plus, many are faked.  I'm just a leather girl, I guess.  I have a few older Fendi & they have held up extremely well over the years & I do like a few of the new Fendi styles like the Jours bags.  I like & own several bags from a couple of brands that don't get much love on TPF.  I love them both, Brahmin & B Markowsky.  I love croc & snake whether it's the real thing or embossed leather.  Brahmin make great embossed Croc bags & they are very well made.  I've been eyeing one that I fell in love with about a month ago.  I love the leather of my B Markowsky bags.  They're so soft, just like fine glove leather.  They've held up really well & just seem to get better with age.  I also like Givenchy but, like LV, they are quite expensive.  I just can't bring myself to spend thousands of dollars on a handbag....that's more than my house payment!!!  I've also been looking at some 3.1 Phillip Lim bags that caught my eye.  Mk is what I'm into currently.  And I get complimented on them all the time.



NICE DOONEY, Luvof!!  One of the better ones I have seen! I love my Brighton bags. I don't know anyone else that even has one. They are very reasonable and well structured, only with regular leather instead of saffiano. They make a lot of moc croc designs, so I am thinking yu would like them, CD! The first one I own and just love all the silver on it, and it is not painted on, it is real nickle . I have the first one for 15 years?  And yes, there is an outer pocket on the back for my cell! lol! 

The second one is a bag I am after called their ( Brighton) "Masterpiece Steph Hobo" I don't know anyone else that is into Brighton, but I lost this second one to 22 bidders and it sold for 275.00!! So apparently there are others that wear them, I just don't know anyone. I was so mad, but hopefully I can get a better deal. Look at the carving in the leather! and the little silver flowers all over it! The detailing is unbelievable! I love that kind of detail. It's not the best pic, but trust me, they are gorgeous! Even the silver rings that the straps are held on with are sculptured! So see? You are not the only weird one, cdtracing! lol! PS ( I could care less about LV either! lol! )


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My last 2 purchases for the month of march was a large GUCCI SUKEY in chocolate leather(GORGEOUS!) and a MK  large selma in pear. I am allover the place when it comes to purses. As long as the quality is there and there is some resell value when I no longer want it, I'm happy. I own a little bit of everything from LV, Gucci, Fendi and Chanel to Moschino, Coach, Minkoff, Kors, Dooney and Kate spade . I am a bagwhore and proud of it!! I get it from my mother.....My next purchase is a Gucci soho tote in either red or black-- decisions, decisions.


I have been checking out Kate Spade and really liking what I see. I may break down and get one pretty soon. They have this gorgeous coral bag but it has gold hardware on it.  I would have bought it already if it had silver instead! Dang! Is so hard to find anything in silver! Gold is definitely more popular, so it is very hard for me to find things I like. Isn't this pretty? I might break down and get one anyway! lol! There really isn't much hardware on it anyway.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been checking out Kate Spade and really liking what I see. I may break down and get one pretty soon. They have this gorgeous coral bag but it has gold hardware on it.  I would have bought it already if it had silver instead! Dang! Is so hard to find anything in silver! Gold is definitely more popular, so it is very hard for me to find things I like. Isn't this pretty? I might break down and get one anyway! lol! There really isn't much hardware on it anyway.



The color is beautiful, its really close to a brahmin I have in "tulip". I like coral that has a really pink undertone. Kate spades last forever in leather and no hardware fading either. I love a smell good leather bag. Go for it!! Silver hardware is getting harder and harder to find. I don't know what's going on when it comes to silver.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> NICE DOONEY, Luvof!!  One of the better ones I have seen! I love my Brighton bags. I don't know anyone else that even has one. They are very reasonable and well structured, only with regular leather instead of saffiano. They make a lot of moc croc designs, so I am thinking yu would like them, CD! The first one I own and just love all the silver on it, and it is not painted on, it is real nickle . I have the first one for 15 years?  And yes, there is an outer pocket on the back for my cell! lol!
> 
> The second one is a bag I am after called their ( Brighton) "Masterpiece Steph Hobo" I don't know anyone else that is into Brighton, but I lost this second one to 22 bidders and it sold for 275.00!! So apparently there are others that wear them, I just don't know anyone. I was so mad, but hopefully I can get a better deal. Look at the carving in the leather! and the little silver flowers all over it! The detailing is unbelievable! I love that kind of detail. It's not the best pic, but trust me, they are gorgeous! Even the silver rings that the straps are held on with are sculptured! So see? You are not the only weird one, cdtracing! lol! PS ( I could care less about LV either! lol! )



When I saw the first bag, I started cracking up.  Reason is for some reason I have been feeling a pull towards that style and material and  just grabbed one on my way home.   It has pewter hardware.   And I picked up another light one last month.  I know MK has a bag in similar style but only in pebbled leather(I checked).  Majority of my bags have gold hardware,  it's hard to find silver.   Love both of those bags btw!   Beautiful!  I'll be taking a peek at the Brighton bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My last 2 purchases for the month of march was a large GUCCI SUKEY in chocolate leather(GORGEOUS!) and a MK  large selma in pear. I am allover the place when it comes to purses. As long as the quality is there and there is some resell value when I no longer want it, I'm happy. I own a little bit of everything from LV, Gucci, Fendi and Chanel to Moschino, Coach, Minkoff, Kors, Dooney and Kate spade . I am a bagwhore and proud of it!! I get it from my mother.....My next purchase is a Gucci soho tote in either red or black-- decisions, decisions.



Lol, bagwhore!  The Gucci Sukey in chocolate is beautiful!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> NICE DOONEY, Luvof!!  One of the better ones I have seen! I love my Brighton bags. I don't know anyone else that even has one. They are very reasonable and well structured, only with regular leather instead of saffiano. They make a lot of moc croc designs, so I am thinking yu would like them, CD! The first one I own and just love all the silver on it, and it is not painted on, it is real nickle . I have the first one for 15 years?  And yes, there is an outer pocket on the back for my cell! lol!
> 
> The second one is a bag I am after called their ( Brighton) "Masterpiece Steph Hobo" I don't know anyone else that is into Brighton, but I lost this second one to 22 bidders and it sold for 275.00!! So apparently there are others that wear them, I just don't know anyone. I was so mad, but hopefully I can get a better deal. Look at the carving in the leather! and the little silver flowers all over it! The detailing is unbelievable! I love that kind of detail. It's not the best pic, but trust me, they are gorgeous! Even the silver rings that the straps are held on with are sculptured! So see? You are not the only weird one, cdtracing! lol! PS ( I could care less about LV either! lol! )


I love the scrollwork on that hobo. I like interesting details and something different than everyone else sometimes, I go through phases quite often LOL!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, bagwhore!  The Gucci Sukey in chocolate is beautiful!



Thanks! My oldest totally enabled me while in the store LOL! I think she just wants me to give it to her someday. I probably will. My girls will get some great stuff when I'm DEAD! Just kidding, I have been handing down both my girls bags here and there for the last few years. Everything I have looks brand new so they are glad to receive them. They are 19 and 22, the ages I became interested In purses.


----------



## accessorygirl2

My first designer bag was a dooney but over the years I carry dooney less and less. Many of their bags are so heavy. I was a die-hard Coach girl since 2005 but I don't love the new direction. Something isn't quite right about the Vevers bags. Now that I've gotten into MK I find they are so modern and functional that it's hard to go back. Now I need the 4 interior pockets plus the back wall zip. The saffiano bags are great and so lightweight. I think I'm ready to embrace the modern styles and ditch the vintage-esque bags for good. They're too heavy and don't have enough organizational/modern features.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! My oldest totally enabled me while in the store LOL! I think she just wants me to give it to her someday. I probably will. My girls will get some great stuff when I'm DEAD! Just kidding, I have been handing down both my girls bags here and there for the last few years. Everything I have looks brand new so they are glad to receive them. They are 19 and 22, the ages I became interested In purses.



That's terrific!   I plan on doing that with my daughter too.  She Is 19.  She just recently bought her first MK bag.   My husband joked while we were at the store "gotta start and train them young".  The sa laughed so hard.


----------



## ubo22

I started out as a Coach girl (most gifted away), veered over to LV for a while (nice small collection), and have now ended up with MK fever.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> That's terrific!   I plan on doing that with my daughter too.  She Is 19.  She just recently bought her first MK bag.   My husband joked while we were at the store "gotta start and train them young".  The sa laughed so hard.



Us women have to do everything, 1st potty training and now bag training LOL! I told my oldest just recently that you cannot carry the same bag everyday AGAIN. You have to switch them out or you will wear them out. She bought a cute coach tote with matching sneakers and I told her that when she wants to wear it alltogether her bag will look like crap and her sneakers will look brand new. I'm trying to train her and her sister about bag care 101. Taking care of stains is just as important as keeping your bags stuffed and in their dustbags out of direct light. My mom taught me this long ago and that's why my bags look brand new, even the 25+ year old ones. They both received their 1st dooney bag in middle school-MISTAKE!! The dog chewed the handles off of one and the other bag was "lost" or forgotten somewhere. They were too young and I knew it. I think high school is the right time, no matter how they beg.


----------



## Sarah03

My very first designer purse was a Dooney & Bourke bucket bag in raspberry "it" print. I paid $98 for it and thought it was SO expensive (I was 19 at the time).  From there I branched out to Coach for the next 10 years.  I bought my first MK in September '14 (Raspberry Hamilton E/W). I went back to Coach until February of this year- the quality is going downhill  despite the rise in prices. 

In February I bought my Ultimate HG- LV Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene. I also got a Cles in Black Multicolore. I really don't see myself buying from LV regularly because they're so expensive. But I turned 30 this year, so why not celebrate by buying LV? [emoji4]

I'm really loving all of the MK spring colors. I think I'll be switching to MK for a while. I've got my eye on the Small Riley and the Studded Selma Messenger


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> When I saw the first bag, I started cracking up.  Reason is for some reason I have been feeling a pull towards that style and material and  just grabbed one on my way home.   It has pewter hardware.   And I picked up another light one last month.  I know MK has a bag in similar style but only in pebbled leather(I checked).  Majority of my bags have gold hardware,  it's hard to find silver.   Love both of those bags btw!   Beautiful!  I'll be taking a peek at the Brighton bags.


NICE!!  Is fun to see some different bags here on our forum. I just bought this fringe leather hand made bag on ebay, and wore it out last night and got more compliments on it then any bag I have ever owned! Blew my mind! I even had two young ladies, ( my friends daughters) threatening to tackle me for it! lol! The two of them were fighting over it and I told them to stop and where they could get one of their own, for cryin out loud! lol! What is funny is that I saw quite a few gals wearing fringe bags last night. I guess fringe is back in again, this season. It has always been 'in'  for this old hippie! lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> NICE!!  Is fun to see some different bags here on our forum. I just bought this fringe leather hand made bag on ebay, and wore it out last night and got more compliments on it then any bag I have ever owned! Blew my mind! I even had two young ladies, ( my friends daughters) threatening to tackle me for it! lol! The two of them were fighting over it and I told them to stop and where they could get one of their own, for cryin out loud! lol! What is funny is that I saw quite a few gals wearing fringe bags last night. I guess fringe is back in again, this season. It has always been 'in'  for this old hippie! lol!




I love that bag. I've been looking for an inexpensive fringe crossbody....[emoji3]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I buy Dooney and Bourke, Kate Spade and MK they are pretty similar I quality and price range.  I was buying only MK for about 3 years and I have branched out to other brands lately for more variety. 






I have a few vintage LV bags that do not get used very often.


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I love that bag. I've been looking for an inexpensive fringe crossbody....[emoji3]


Thank you! You can wear it as a shoulder bag too. It adjusts long or short.  They have them on ebay. I removed the strap that came with it and put my silver chain strap on it. Looks even better with my chain strap. Happy Easter! :buttercup:


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The color is beautiful, its really close to a brahmin I have in "tulip". I like coral that has a really pink undertone. Kate spades last forever in leather and no hardware fading either. I love a smell good leather bag. Go for it!! Silver hardware is getting harder and harder to find. I don't know what's going on when it comes to silver.


I think it is just because gold is more popular, so they produce more bags in gold. I think they are under estimating this situation. I know quite a few gals like me that only want silver. I think they would be surprised just how well they would sell. I may go for it though. I like what you said about the gold not peeling. They ( Kate Spade) must be using real brass. I 'll show you what I got instead, because it has silver hardware. It is a Coach Penelope bag in coral.Happy Easter, Bag Lady!  :buttercup:


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> NICE!!  Is fun to see some different bags here on our forum. I just bought this fringe leather hand made bag on ebay, and wore it out last night and got more compliments on it then any bag I have ever owned! Blew my mind! I even had two young ladies, ( my friends daughters) threatening to tackle me for it! lol! The two of them were fighting over it and I told them to stop and where they could get one of their own, for cryin out loud! lol! What is funny is that I saw quite a few gals wearing fringe bags last night. I guess fringe is back in again, this season. It has always been 'in'  for this old hippie! lol!



This is really cool.   Love the turquoise accents!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This is really cool.   Love the turquoise accents!


Thanks, luvbug! Happy Easter, to you!!  :buttercup:


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks, luvbug! Happy Easter, to you!!  :buttercup:



Happy Easter to you CinthiaZ and to all the wonderful gang here on the MK forum!  Enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## ilysukixD

Although i'm obsessed with MK bags, I'm also addicted to the LV bags. I will not compare both brand together since the prices are so different. But compare to other brands in the same price range, I think MK has the best quality and style!!!! I have like one 2-3 Coach bag and the quality are terrible. I'm not hating on Coach (I actually like their newer bags), but from my experience the bag gets so worn out so fast... especially the canvas/cotton materials. But I do have a vintage coach leather bag in good condition....Older bags tends to made from better quality material and craftsmanship, so that can explain why.

But comparing to LV and MK customer services, I believe MK has a better CS. When I enter the MK store, I get greeted by their staffs. I normally spend 10-30 minutes looking on bags without the sales following me or giving my dirty looks. The sales are so nice to input their opinions and making my life so much easier. Check out was super easy!! Sometimes I even get 10% off from minor scuffs marks on the bag. But when I enter a LV stores, the average time a SA will serve will be roughly 5-15 minutes. That's okay, however when i requested to look for a particular bag they just give me a dirty look.... ughh I'm not sure is it because I'm Asian or look young, they tends to give me little respect. Last time I went to LV and requested them to order another LV bag because the one they had in store was not in perfect condition. So they ordered it and when i returned the next day, there were still imperfections on the bag. They insist that it's not defects.... so i asked them to order one more time , and again there were imperfections. I asked for a refund, but they said they can't do a return... WTF. I went ahead and compared the bag with the less imperfections. I believe paying $1500 bag I should get a flawless bag. The SA probably thought i was annoying and just gave me dirty look the whole time he checked out my bag... Never again will i visit that LV store.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

That is so rude of an SA! Don't they know that sales and customerrelations are their no.1 priority?  I' ve felt like I was being judged when entering the high end store here for the first time. This changed when they couldn't answer  my questions or wrongly informed me about the MK bags. Not because they wanted to, but because they didn't know. Now they recognize me, compliments me on my outfits and bags,  ask about where I found my accessories and so on. And I have only bought one bag there.  One shouldn't be judged on apparance.


----------



## ilysukixD

Norwegian Girl said:


> That is so rude of an SA! Don't they know that sales and customerrelations are their no.1 priority?  I' ve felt like I was being judged when entering the high end store here for the first time. This changed when they couldn't answer  my questions or wrongly informed me about the MK bags. Now they recognize me, compliments me on my outfits and bags,  ask about where I found my accessories and so on. And I have only bought one bag there.  One shouldn't be judged on apparance.



 Apparently they don't care if they are losing their potential customers ... I contacted their CS by email and FB and they only apologized. I tends to dress very dressy and carry my LV bags when i got out and still they are judging me.  I guess i should order their bags online next time.

My my local MK boutique has the best CS so far, there's barely any customers on weekdays, so the SA are very friendly and doesn't follow you around.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> Apparently they don't care if they are losing their potential customers ... I contacted their CS by email and FB and they only apologized. I tends to dress very dressy and carry my LV bags when i got out and still they are judging me.  I guess i should order their bags online next time.
> 
> My my local MK boutique has the best CS so far, there's barely any customers on weekdays, so the SA are very friendly and doesn't follow you around.


I would do that. Why go there and have the great feeling of buying the bag you want reduzed by a poor SA.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> NICE!!  Is fun to see some different bags here on our forum. I just bought this fringe leather hand made bag on ebay, and wore it out last night and got more compliments on it then any bag I have ever owned! Blew my mind! I even had two young ladies, ( my friends daughters) threatening to tackle me for it! lol! The two of them were fighting over it and I told them to stop and where they could get one of their own, for cryin out loud! lol! What is funny is that I saw quite a few gals wearing fringe bags last night. I guess fringe is back in again, this season. It has always been 'in'  for this old hippie! lol!



This one by saint laurent is $1700.00!! NO, that's not a typo! Yours looks 10 times better too! This is a case of clearly paying for the name with his one. Crazytown I tell 'ya!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This one by saint laurent is $1700.00!! NO, that's not a typo! Yours looks 10 times better too! This is a case of clearly paying for the name with his one. Crazytown I tell 'ya!!



Oopps, forgot the pic-


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This one by saint laurent is $1700.00!! NO, that's not a typo! Yours looks 10 times better too! This is a case of clearly paying for the name with his one. Crazytown I tell 'ya!!



+1  I agree that Cinthia's bag looks so much better than the Saint Laurent.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> +1  i agree that cinthia's bag looks so much better than the saint laurent.


+2


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Oopps, forgot the pic-





cdtracing said:


> +1  I agree that Cinthia's bag looks so much better than the Saint Laurent.


  I don't know about that! lol! I LOVE that bag, Bag Lady! I will send you my address if you don't want it anymore! lol!  I think it 's really sweet and even has a chain strap and conchos! But yes, sometimes we pay way more than we need to for a brand name. You can get some beautiful hand made leather bags for a fraction of the price. I only paid 50.00 dollars for mine, brand new. It even came with a dust bag! lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't know about that! lol! I LOVE that bag, Bag Lady! I will send you my address if you don't want it anymore! lol!  I think it 's really sweet and even has a chain strap and conchos! But yes, sometimes we pay way more than we need to for a brand name. You can get some beautiful hand made leather bags for a fraction of the price. I only paid 50.00 dollars for mine, brand new. It even came with a dust bag! lol!



I saw it on the purseblog. Sorry for the confusion. Thats not my purse. I would never pay two grand for that LOL!  I might be bag crazy, but not THAT bag crazy and yours really does look better IMO.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I saw it on the purseblog. Sorry for the confusion. Thats not my purse. I would never pay two grand for that LOL!  I might be bag crazy, but not THAT bag crazy and yours really does look better IMO.


I was a bit shocked when you posted that! lol! SInce I am the only real redneck on this MK thread! lol! You know you are a redneck, when you match your handbags with your truck, car or motorcycle! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I was a bit shocked when you posted that! lol! SInce I am the only real redneck on this MK thread! lol! You know you are a redneck, when you match your handbags with your truck, car or motorcycle! lol!



You're not alone, my Sistah!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You're not alone, my Sistah!!


----------



## angel4Love

I used to have higher end bags so many moons ago but I sold them except for my Chanel reissue which I gave to my mum and a Gucci dome bag that I still have.

Now i carry whatever bag from whatever brand, may it be something i find from a garage sale to MK. It don't matter now what brand it is, if I like it enough then I will buy it.  I have a co worker that once told me I "downgraded". I just laughed it off because I didn't want to give her the satisfaction to annoy me. She always tells me why I buy designer stuff that you can't even tell it's designer. Like seriously,  from my sneakers to my sunglasses she checks out what brand are they, I'm starting to think she has some loose screws or something.  Super annoying and disrespectful but I'm keeping calm. Lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> I used to have higher end bags so many moons ago but I sold them except for my Chanel reissue which I gave to my mum and a Gucci dome bag that I still have.
> 
> Now i carry whatever bag from whatever brand, may it be something i find from a garage sale to MK. It don't matter now what brand it is, if I like it enough then I will buy it.  I have a co worker that once told me I "downgraded". I just laughed it off because I didn't want to give her the satisfaction to annoy me. She always tells me why I buy designer stuff that you can't even tell it's designer. Like seriously,  from my sneakers to my sunglasses she checks out what brand are they, I'm starting to think she has some loose screws or something.  Super annoying and disrespectful but I'm keeping calm. Lol


I know what you are saying. I truly only buy certain designers because of the quality. There is definitely a difference, although you CAN find good quality in no name brands, if you look carefully. What sold me on some designer bags, is that the leather is awesome and the zippers work properly. I like bags that have zippers on the top aka satchels, and I can't stand when they get stuck! It is so annoying! Standing there fumbling with a zipper. I have found that on the designer bags I buy, this is never an issue, so I tend to stick with reliable designers like Coach or MK. As far as clothing, the only dessigners I go to a lot are Levi Strauss, lol! and absolutely love Free People tops, but they ares so expensive, but really gorgeous designs.

  If you are buying certain brands because you like the style and the quality, those are good reasons. If you just buy them for some kind of status symbol, or because everyone else is buying it, that is a different story.


----------



## cbarber1123

I started with coach. Just got into mk. Just ordered a Rebecca minkoff. I love all variety I guess lol


----------



## iheart_purses

My first bag was an MK. I got a coach (honestly only because I wanted a brown bag and at that time I could not get the luggage Hamilton I wanted, pathetic story. I know)  and then I got some more MK, and then I got a Marc By Marc Jacobs bag I really wanted. But, I mostly find Michael Kors is what suits my style the most, I love how they all have that glam style to them. They are what I can afford. It's a perfect match. I love the Michael Kors ladies in here, they are way friendlier than any of the other forums!


----------



## melbo

I've never been a purse kind of girl. I'm more into technology and invest that way. My family is so shocked when they hear I love MK. To be honest, I don't even know how or what changed. The only other brand I want is Chanel. Eventually I suppose &#128522;


----------



## altigirl88

CinthiaZ said:


> I was a bit shocked when you posted that! lol! SInce I am the only real redneck on this MK thread! lol! You know you are a redneck, when you match your handbags with your truck, car or motorcycle! lol!



That is too cute! So true, and I thought it's a "pocketbook"? Lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

altigirl88 said:


> That is too cute! So true, and I thought it's a "pocketbook"? Lol


lol! So true. All my family in Tennessee call handbags, pocketbooks. lol!


----------



## altigirl88

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! So true. All my family in Tennessee call handbags, pocketbooks. lol!



I'm in Tennessee!!!!! Lololololol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

altigirl88 said:


> I'm in Tennessee!!!!! Lololololol!


I had a feeling! lol!


----------



## jojon21

cdtracing said:


> +1  i agree that cinthia's bag looks so much better than the saint laurent.





ubo22 said:


> +2



+ 3!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Melbo,  not the exact purple color I am on the hunt for but fell in love with this along with a few other Gucci pieces.   There was a nice Samantha Thavasa bag in light purple I liked but it was "synthetic" leather and at the price point it was selling at I wasn't that impressed.  Also grabbed a RM bag in a light pink, but am contemplating this to maybe wait till the blossom is available!  So I'm still on the hunt for a light purple,  hoping MK comes out with one soon.


----------



## melbo

@myluvofbags Gorgeous bags! It's not the shade I'm looking for, but that purple is still beautiful! &#128149; If you don't mind me asking, how many bags do you have in total in both MK and other brands?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> @myluvofbags Gorgeous bags! It's not the shade I'm looking for, but that purple is still beautiful! &#128149; If you don't mind me asking, how many bags do you have in total in both MK and other brands?



Thanks Melbo.   I know we both along with others are long awaiting a light purple bag and hopefully MK is hearing us!   Lol!  Hmm, how many bags...  high 40's, just like my age.   Lol again!  There's a thread about how many bags do you have, I go back to read that thread and realize I'm not crazy or alone.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks Melbo.   I know we both along with others are long awaiting a light purple bag and hopefully MK is hearing us!   Lol!  Hmm, how many bags...  high 40's, just like my age.   Lol again!  There's a thread about how many bags do you have, I go back to read that thread and realize I'm not crazy or alone.



Nooo! I mean a bag every year? Doesn't sound excessive to me! I need to catch up, lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Nooo! I mean a bag every year? Doesn't sound excessive to me! I need to catch up, lol!


Hmmm...a bag for each year?? Sounds like a plan! lol! I am 60 so that means I have to buy 23 more bags! Better get busy! lol! I WISH! 

 I think that purple bag Myluvof,  has is really pretty, but then I love all shades of purple. Are you looking for more of a lilac or a darker shade?


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Hmmm...a bag for each year?? Sounds like a plan! lol! I am 60 so that means I have to buy 23 more bags! Better get busy! lol! I WISH!
> 
> I think that purple bag Myluvof,  has is really pretty, but then I love all shades of purple. Are you looking for more of a lilac or a darker shade?



Lol, you better get at it!  I love all shades of purple too.  These are the color ranges I am hunting for and I believe Melbo also.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, you better get at it!  I love all shades of purple too.  These are the color ranges I am hunting for and I believe Melbo also.


Yes, that is closer to a lilac. Always loved that color! Gorgeous bags!  STOP IT!! You girls make me spend too much! lol! It's all your fault I bought the fucshia Tristan! Now I wish I had just got the black and silver. lol! Because I can't wear the oink with everything and I really love that style, I need to quit looking at these gorgeous colors! lol!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, you better get at it!  I love all shades of purple too.  These are the color ranges I am hunting for and I believe Melbo also.



Yup, this is the one! I wouldn't know what style to buy though. Probably a medium Selma? A hammy with shw would be a good candidate. I'm dreading the style part since I only buy one bag in one color. &#128533;&#128517;&#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, you better get at it!  I love all shades of purple too.  These are the color ranges I am hunting for and I believe Melbo also.



These purples are so lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I use longchamp alot actually, love the color range and it's lightness.. i adore some of the MK bags but i cannot carry a heavy bag anymore.

My latest LP this is called mint.. think more aquamarine.


----------



## bagsncakes

I have a coach, and two Marc Jacobs Natasha's, one nylon mini and one regular leather in wild raspberry. Also have a rowallan of Scotland nylon bag for travel


----------



## bagsncakes

Am also waiting on the coach borough small turnlock bag in black floral leather


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> I have a coach, and two Marc Jacobs Natasha's, one nylon mini and one regular leather in wild raspberry. Also have a rowallan of Scotland nylon bag for travel
> View attachment 3000868
> 
> View attachment 3000869
> 
> View attachment 3000871
> 
> View attachment 3000872


Do you find on your nylon Natasha where the strap connects to the rings on the sides it squeaks? Mine does and it's so annoying. It's so tight on there..wish it was a little looser so then it probably wouldn't squeak. Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that is closer to a lilac. Always loved that color! Gorgeous bags!  STOP IT!! You girls make me spend too much! lol! It's all your fault I bought the fucshia Tristan! Now I wish I had just got the black and silver. lol! Because I can't wear the oink with everything and I really love that style, I need to quit looking at these gorgeous colors! lol!



I love that you got the Tristan in fuchsia!   It is so beautiful and has all the requirements you look for!


----------



## myluvofbags

Mariamshah said:


> I have a coach, and two Marc Jacobs Natasha's, one nylon mini and one regular leather in wild raspberry. Also have a rowallan of Scotland nylon bag for travel
> View attachment 3000868
> 
> View attachment 3000869
> 
> View attachment 3000871
> 
> View attachment 3000872



Very nice.   I really like the color of the nylon mbmj.  I love the coach madison...I have 3 colors in that style.  Small but can hold alot and love the zipper closure.


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> Do you find on your nylon Natasha where the strap connects to the rings on the sides it squeaks? Mine does and it's so annoying. It's so tight on there..wish it was a little looser so then it probably wouldn't squeak. Not sure how to fix that.




I don't have any issues with the nylon Natasha. It's actually one of the most comfortable and favourite bags. I love it as its so light weight. I don't feel like I have a bag on


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> I don't have any issues with the nylon Natasha. It's actually one of the most comfortable and favourite bags. I love it as its so light weight. I don't feel like I have a bag on


Lucky. I love it other than the squeakiness.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I love that you got the Tristan in fuchsia!   It is so beautiful and has all the requirements you look for!


Yes it does, but I am still going to get the black one! lol! The fuchsia does really pop and I get so many compliments on it. I am glad yall convinced me to try something different. It has turned out to be fun! I just wish I could wear it with everything, but it does compliment much of my wardrobe and even looks good with black,  Will have to put it away for the fall and winter seasons, but that's OK. At least I will have it for next spring and summer.


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked this up!   The color "apricot" just called me!  Super comfy and starting to enjoy the hobo style.  I'm usually a satchel person.    Last pic is the Bowery in black,  which I will get next week from the macy's sale,  then I should be complete.  I will enjoy what I have and all the eye candy here on TPF!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up!   The color "apricot" just called me!  Super comfy and starting to enjoy the hobo style.  I'm usually a satchel person.    Last pic is the Bowery in black,  which I will get next week from the macy's sale,  then I should be complete.  I will enjoy what I have and all the eye candy here on TPF!



Love that color! It reminds me of blush .  Bowery is gorgeous. I'm on the same boat as you, just eying tpf candy. I'm in the middle of redecorating my house, so I finally put my sewing machine to use! I've made curtains and curtains! It's sooo wonderful. Fabric is on sale for 2.49+ 20% off. I had to try! Sewing seriously takes my mind off buying purses. It makes me feel pretty satisfied with myself . 
P. S. I'm more of a satchel kind of girl as well , but hobo  has been so appealing because it's so comfy


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Love that color! It reminds me of blush .  Bowery is gorgeous. I'm on the same boat as you, just eying tpf candy. I'm in the middle of redecorating my house, so I finally put my sewing machine to use! I've made curtains and curtains! It's sooo wonderful. Fabric is on sale for 2.49+ 20% off. I had to try! Sewing seriously takes my mind off buying purses. It makes me feel pretty satisfied with myself .
> P. S. I'm more of a satchel kind of girl as well , but hobo  has been so appealing because it's so comfy


Ah so that's where you've been hiding lol! Decorating is fun...and def keeps you from more buying more bags. lol


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Love that color! It reminds me of blush .  Bowery is gorgeous. I'm on the same boat as you, just eying tpf candy. I'm in the middle of redecorating my house, so I finally put my sewing machine to use! I've made curtains and curtains! It's sooo wonderful. Fabric is on sale for 2.49+ 20% off. I had to try! Sewing seriously takes my mind off buying purses. It makes me feel pretty satisfied with myself .
> P. S. I'm more of a satchel kind of girl as well , but hobo  has been so appealing because it's so comfy



Yep, after the Bowery I will be on hiatus!  I should stay off TPF,  too many beauties,  Lol!  DH has been asking me when and if I am going to pick up a sewing machine and start stuff like I said I was going to!   Better get at it.  Sounds like you are enjoying it and I'm hoping I will also!


----------



## TnC

melbo said:


> Love that color! It reminds me of blush .  Bowery is gorgeous. I'm on the same boat as you, just eying tpf candy. I'm in the middle of redecorating my house, so I finally put my sewing machine to use! I've made curtains and curtains! It's sooo wonderful. Fabric is on sale for 2.49+ 20% off. I had to try! Sewing seriously takes my mind off buying purses. It makes me feel pretty satisfied with myself .
> P. S. I'm more of a satchel kind of girl as well , but hobo  has been so appealing because it's so comfy



Oooh would love to see pics. I love decorating. And I love DIY projects. I have so many pinned on Pinterest.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Yep, after the Bowery I will be on hiatus!  I should stay off TPF,  too many beauties,  Lol!  DH has been asking me when and if I am going to pick up a sewing machine and start stuff like I said I was going to!   Better get at it.  Sounds like you are enjoying it and I'm hoping I will also!



You totally should. So many coupons to use. My piece of advice, go in with a plan. Too much temptation in those arts and crafts stores, lol. 







TnC said:


> Oooh would love to see pics. I love decorating. And I love DIY projects. I have so many pinned on Pinterest.



Agree! I love pinterest for ideas, YouTube for tutorials, and Google for everything else. Where would I be without those sites, Lol. Probably throwing my sewing machine out the window, haha.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up!   The color "apricot" just called me!  Super comfy and starting to enjoy the hobo style.  I'm usually a satchel person.    Last pic is the Bowery in black,  which I will get next week from the macy's sale,  then I should be complete.  I will enjoy what I have and all the eye candy here on TPF!



That is a nice bag, i almost bought one before lol The apricot color is super feminine.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I keep looking at Rebecca Minkoff bags, really like the look of them. I would be very interested to know what you girls think? I might puck one up in Miami in Oct when we're over, not available in the UK I think.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Yep, after the Bowery I will be on hiatus!  I should stay off TPF,  too many beauties,  Lol!  DH has been asking me when and if I am going to pick up a sewing machine and start stuff like I said I was going to!   Better get at it.  Sounds like you are enjoying it and I'm hoping I will also!



Ok, so unless MK comes out with a light purple bag, I will be on a self ban after the Bowery.   Just wanted to get that straight in case one comes out.  Lol!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, so unless MK comes out with a light purple bag, I will be on a self ban after the Bowery.   Just wanted to get that straight in case one comes out.  Lol!



+1000!! Purse ban has a disclaimer! Hehe


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> +1000!! Purse ban has a disclaimer! Hehe



So I returned the Bowery cause of the black hole interior, other than that it is a perfect hobo, comfy, lightweight,  great size. Anyhow, that nixed my ban, hahaha!   I got this beauty instead.   It fits my want of a lilac/lavender color.   I will still be on the hunt for a non black interior bag, until then,  I'm on bag ban!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> So I returned the Bowery cause of the black hole interior, other than that it is a perfect hobo, comfy, lightweight,  great size. Anyhow, that nixed my ban, hahaha!   I got this beauty instead.   It fits my want of a lilac/lavender color.   I will still be on the hunt for a non black interior bag, until then,  I'm on bag ban!




Gorgeous!!! I looked through the clubhouse thread for this bag. I'm in love with Nude and Black on Black.....,[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I looked through the clubhouse thread for this bag. I'm in love with Nude and Black on Black.....,[emoji7]



Yes, both great colors!   I saw pinkalicious with the black and it's so classy looking.


----------



## bagsncakes

I just got this from eBay new for half price! Pinkalicious, I've got another pink! [emoji1]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Mariamshah said:


> I just got this from eBay new for half price! Pinkalicious, I've got another pink! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3037229


That's pretty! I never checked out any MJ before. I love the chain strap, soft leather and outer pocket. The color is very nice too! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Love that color! It reminds me of blush .  Bowery is gorgeous. I'm on the same boat as you, just eying tpf candy. I'm in the middle of redecorating my house, so I finally put my sewing machine to use! I've made curtains and curtains! It's sooo wonderful. Fabric is on sale for 2.49+ 20% off. I had to try! Sewing seriously takes my mind off buying purses. It makes me feel pretty satisfied with myself .
> P. S. I'm more of a satchel kind of girl as well , but hobo  has been so appealing because it's so comfy


I just saw this Melbo! You have been sewing. Cool! It is good to get into other things. I have been doing a lot of garndening lately. It too is relaxing snd gets me away from the bags for a bit. However, I sell them online, so I more than get my fill! lol! Gets overwhelming sometimes, so my gardening really helps and long rides on the Harley, helps a lot too! You should post some pics of your curtains on the coffee clutch thread, for me.. I'd love to see them.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> So I returned the Bowery cause of the black hole interior, other than that it is a perfect hobo, comfy, lightweight,  great size. Anyhow, that nixed my ban, hahaha!   I got this beauty instead.   It fits my want of a lilac/lavender color.   I will still be on the hunt for a non black interior bag, until then,  I'm on bag ban!



It's gorgeous! I love the shape and color! I'm on a ban... Till I find a good priced Riley or an MK lavender. Hehe! Enjoy!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I just saw this Melbo! You have been sewing. Cool! It is good to get into other things. I have been doing a lot of garndening lately. It too is relaxing snd gets me away from the bags for a bit. However, I sell them online, so I more than get my fill! lol! Gets overwhelming sometimes, so my gardening really helps and long rides on the Harley, helps a lot too! You should post some pics of your curtains on the coffee clutch thread, for me.. I'd love to see them.



Aww thanks! I need something to keep me happy.. Besides bags. I mean, I only carry them for a Lil... Gotta find something else to stare at!  Your garden must look lovely! Love to see things grow


----------



## bagsncakes

CinthiaZ said:


> That's pretty! I never checked out any MJ before. I love the chain strap, soft leather and outer pocket. The color is very nice too! Enjoy!




Thank you! It's so beautiful that I just take it out of the box to look at it! Lol. My only gripe is, it's so much more heavier than the bags I'm used to. Even after taking the chain strap off. But I'm not using it as an everyday bag so I can live with that.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> So I returned the Bowery cause of the black hole interior, other than that it is a perfect hobo, comfy, lightweight,  great size. Anyhow, that nixed my ban, hahaha!   I got this beauty instead.   It fits my want of a lilac/lavender color.   I will still be on the hunt for a non black interior bag, until then,  I'm on bag ban!


Love that Swagger and the color is pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> So I returned the Bowery cause of the black hole interior, other than that it is a perfect hobo, comfy, lightweight,  great size. Anyhow, that nixed my ban, hahaha!   I got this beauty instead.   It fits my want of a lilac/lavender color.   I will still be on the hunt for a non black interior bag, until then,  I'm on bag ban!



Oh my gooodness, this is gorgeous!!! I'm going to use my black swagger today for the first time and I'm so excited. I've just been drooling over that pebbled leather. It's so fun to touch. What size is this lavender? Is it the same size as the black on black? I am not too familiar with the swagger sizing, I just had to have it in the black and black and I didn't care what size it was lol!



Mariamshah said:


> I just got this from eBay new for half price! Pinkalicious, I've got another pink! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3037229



Looking goood!
We LOVE our pinks!!!  Ok but seriously how many pink bags do you have? There's no limit right?

I love eBay, I got my swagger for half the price as well for "scuffs" that I can barely see on the handles...sweeet!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!




Absolutely gorgeous!!!! My black bags have been in their dust bags since winter. You've inspired me to pull them out.....[emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!



Beautiful!   The black on black is so subtle yet very striking.   Looks very nice.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!



Oh and as this is black on black,  you could definitely put a charm on there for a pop of color or bling.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! My black bags have been in their dust bags since winter. You've inspired me to pull them out.....[emoji3]


Thank you! I know right, I wasn't wanting to wear any black bags until fall/winter again but I couldn't resist...



myluvofbags said:


> Oh and as this is black on black,  you could definitely put a charm on there for a pop of color or bling.



Oh I had a black furball on there with a gold keychain and it was gorgeous, i will post a pic in a bit! i took it off and forgot to put it back on but i also have a baby pink and hot pink furball that would look so cute on it


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!



Love that bag! It looks so fab on you!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> So I returned the Bowery cause of the black hole interior, other than that it is a perfect hobo, comfy, lightweight,  great size. Anyhow, that nixed my ban, hahaha!   I got this beauty instead.   It fits my want of a lilac/lavender color.   I will still be on the hunt for a non black interior bag, until then,  I'm on bag ban!



Ohhhhh that's beautiful where did you find it


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!



Looks good !!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhh that's beautiful where did you find it



Thank you.   I picked it up at Macy's.   I was drooling over it for a week and finally caved in.  I was so glad it was still available when I called and put it on hold the night before I actually picked it up.    The SA there pretty much know me and were sure I would finally get it and I did.   Lol!


----------



## CoachMaven

<- As you can see by my screen name, Coach is the brand I love the most. I have several MK bags, but they are not really common, either color or shape. It has to really turn my head to get me to jump ship. 

I have also been paying attention more to Kate Spade recently. Her Summer items are ADORABLE!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   I picked it up at Macy's.   I was drooling over it for a week and finally caved in.  I was so glad it was still available when I called and put it on hold the night before I actually picked it up.    The SA there pretty much know me and were sure I would finally get it and I did.   Lol!



 Where you able to get her on sale ? I usually don't like coach bags anymore but this one is gorgeous and that color purple is to die for


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Where you able to get her on sale ? I usually don't like coach bags anymore but this one is gorgeous and that color purple is to die for



Yes, it was on clearance plus another 20% off.  I paid about 320 with tax for this beauty,  I think I would have even paid retail to be honest.  I have strayed from coach for a while but recently grabbed this and 1 more.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it was on clearance plus another 20% off.  I paid about 320 with tax for this beauty,  I think I would have even paid retail to be honehst.  I have strayed from coach for a while but recently grabbed this and 1 more.



I need to find one &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; I know you love purple like me &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## haruhii

I use My MK bags for work or travel since the saffiano leather is so durable. I sometimes rotate them with a Coach or Rebecca Minkoff depending on my mood. During non-work hours, I carry my LV or Chanel. I'm also currently browsing Cuyana totes.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it was on clearance plus another 20% off.  I paid about 320 with tax for this beauty,  I think I would have even paid retail to be honest.  I have strayed from coach for a while but recently grabbed this and 1 more.



I agree. The swagger is worth its retail price. I want another one in nude but I may have to wait since I've gotten so many new bags lately

I just love your swagger I need to see more pics !! Is it the same size as the black on black? I saw a cream colored one today and it was much lighter than mine, not sure what size it was but boy was it pretty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!


That is one sharp looking bag! That's a Coach, right? You are a doll! Fun summer outfit! Lookin GOOD!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it was on clearance plus another 20% off.  I paid about 320 with tax for this beauty,  I think I would have even paid retail to be honest.  I have strayed from coach for a while but recently grabbed this and 1 more.


Coach leather bags are awesome! They got too carried away with all those signature bags,for about a decade,  don;t you think? Glad to see them getting back to their beautiful leather bags!  I have always been a big fan of their 'glove tanned ' leather. Nothing quite like it! Does it say glove tanned leather on the creed patch??


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Just happened to stroll through Ross and found Nine West snakeskin print sandals that match my snakeskin Brahmin hobo PERFECTLY!! They are a match made in heaven. And only 30.00 bucks too. I also bought the same sandal in solid black leather.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Just happened to stroll through Ross and found Nine West snakeskin print sandals that match my snakeskin Brahmin hobo PERFECTLY!! They are a match made in heaven. And only 30.00 bucks too. I also bought the same sandal in solid black leather.


Love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!




Love!  Swagger looks great on you.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Carried my black swagger today for the first time, even though i badly wanted to wear EB hamilton or peanut riley. Too many options so little time lol! I think I am good for quite awhile. I threw on a chambray j crew button down on top of this and it was the perfect shopping outfit!


I love the black on black on black of that bag...so dark and daring!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Coach leather bags are awesome! They got too carried away with all those signature bags,for about a decade,  don;t you think? Glad to see them getting back to their beautiful leather bags!  I have always been a big fan of their 'glove tanned ' leather. Nothing quite like it! Does it say glove tanned leather on the creed patch??



I don't see glove tanned leather on the patch.   I know it's pebbled leather but the trimming is smooth leather.   I have some older styles too such as the legacy line which I just love.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Just happened to stroll through Ross and found Nine West snakeskin print sandals that match my snakeskin Brahmin hobo PERFECTLY!! They are a match made in heaven. And only 30.00 bucks too. I also bought the same sandal in solid black leather.



Wow,  gorgeous and a perfect match!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> Love!



Thanks ubo22! I literally did a double take when I saw them. It was fate because I only intended to go to nordstrom rack across the parking lot but it was raining and I didn't feel like walking twice as far to the rack, ross was closer. My laziness paid off for once LOL!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Wow,  gorgeous and a perfect match!



Thanks! You cannot tell one print from the other, almost like the same brand produced both bag and shoes. Its crazy....


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> That is one sharp looking bag! That's a Coach, right? You are a doll! Fun summer outfit! Lookin GOOD!



Thanks dear, yes it is Coach, my first one in a long time...the last one I had was 10 years ago!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Just happened to stroll through Ross and found Nine West snakeskin print sandals that match my snakeskin Brahmin hobo PERFECTLY!! They are a match made in heaven. And only 30.00 bucks too. I also bought the same sandal in solid black leather.



Incredible find!!!! I can't believe it matches so well.
I just love Ross! I was browsing through their shoe section and found cute sandals that matched my peanut selma messenger and peanut riley for only $16. Great deals!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Swagger looks great on you.



Thank you! I wasn't sure at first but once I started to use her I fell hard..she's different than anything I own



ubo22 said:


> I love the black on black on black of that bag...so dark and daring!



It is daring isn't it! I think that's why I love it, sometimes you just want (NEED?) a bag without any gold or silver hardware!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I keep eyeing up Rebecca Minkoff bags online. Love the look of the Mac and the mini 5 zip. Probably because they come in black with SHW! Are they good quality?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I keep eyeing up Rebecca Minkoff bags online. Love the look of the Mac and the mini 5 zip. Probably because they come in black with SHW! Are they good quality?



Yes! I really like RM bags, but you could always get them on sale! I prefer RM over Kate Spade bags in terms of quality. I think RM is on par w/ MK quality but I did have a neon pink mini mac and the edges wore out pretty quickly. I'm not sure if it's just because it was neon pink. I have another RM leather bag and the quality is fantastic. So I am not sure if it just depends on the style.


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> I keep eyeing up Rebecca Minkoff bags online. Love the look of the Mac and the mini 5 zip. Probably because they come in black with SHW! Are they good quality?


I would venture to say the leather is hit or miss depending on the season. MK is consistent, however. I recently purchased a full-size black MAC with silver hardware and it was nice. Amazon usually has good deals.

The chains on those bags make them surprisingly heavy.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes! I really like RM bags, but you could always get them on sale! I prefer RM over Kate Spade bags in terms of quality. I think RM is on par w/ MK quality but I did have a neon pink mini mac and the edges wore out pretty quickly. I'm not sure if it's just because it was neon pink. I have another RM leather bag and the quality is fantastic. So I am not sure if it just depends on the style.





Minkette said:


> I would venture to say the leather is hit or miss depending on the season. MK is consistent, however. I recently purchased a full-size black MAC with silver hardware and it was nice. Amazon usually has good deals.
> 
> The chains on those bags make them surprisingly heavy.



Thanks for the input girls. Minkette, how much does your full size Mac hold and can you wear it crossbody? Would love to see a picture as I'm tempted by this one.

P, good to hear you can get them on sale! Which of the dept stores carry them? 

Another thing to add to my US shopping list for Oct! The more I look at them the more I really like the styles. And you can't easily buy RM over here so they're quite unique.


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the input girls. Minkette, how much does your full size Mac hold and can you wear it crossbody? Would love to see a picture as I'm tempted by this one.
> 
> P, good to hear you can get them on sale! Which of the dept stores carry them?
> 
> Another thing to add to my US shopping list for Oct! The more I look at them the more I really like the styles. And you can't easily buy RM over here so they're quite unique.



I'll take a pic and show you what it can hold after the sun rises and I'm back from my run. 

Amazon usually has the best deals. Other places you can find RM include:

Shopbop.com
Bloomingdales
Saks
Saks off Fifth
Neimans
Nordstrom
Piperlime.com
Revolve Clothing
Gilt.com
Myhabit.com
Zappos.com
Ebags.com
Bluefly.com


----------



## Minkette

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the input girls. Minkette, how much does your full size Mac hold and can you wear it crossbody? Would love to see a picture as I'm tempted by this one.
> 
> P, good to hear you can get them on sale! Which of the dept stores carry them?
> 
> Another thing to add to my US shopping list for Oct! The more I look at them the more I really like the styles. And you can't easily buy RM over here so they're quite unique.



Here are some shots of what fits inside.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> Here are some shots of what fits inside.



Thank you so much Minkette, really kind of you! 

I really like the look of the full size Mac, looks like a great size. Really gorgeous with the SHW too! That's on the list


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Just happened to stroll through Ross and found Nine West snakeskin print sandals that match my snakeskin Brahmin hobo PERFECTLY!! They are a match made in heaven. And only 30.00 bucks too. I also bought the same sandal in solid black leather.



Omg, wow! What a great find, especially at that price!


----------



## cameragirlla145

Minkette said:


> Here are some shots of what fits inside.


Ooh I really like your blue wallet! A lot fits in that little purse!


----------



## coivcte

My first Chloe handbag!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> My first Chloe handbag!



Congrats,  she's a beauty!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

coivcte said:


> My first Chloe handbag!



Oh, I love it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Guccisima large sukey. This is the only bag I own that I will carry for days on end without switching. She's super slouchy + easy to wear and goes with just about anything.


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> My first Chloe handbag!



beautiful!!! the detailing and leather are gorgeous



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima large sukey. This is the only bag I own that I will carry for days on end without switching. She's super slouchy + easy to wear and goes with just about anything.



love this bag!!! looks super comfy to wear too. i went with my best friend to buy her first gucci and it was also a hobo, it was so comfortable and the leather was amazing..smelled really good too


----------



## Sarah03

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima large sukey. This is the only bag I own that I will carry for days on end without switching. She's super slouchy + easy to wear and goes with just about anything.




Ohh the leather looks amazing!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima large sukey. This is the only bag I own that I will carry for days on end without switching. She's super slouchy + easy to wear and goes with just about anything.


I almost bought this bag several years ago.  How is it holding up for you?


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats,  she's a beauty!





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Oh, I love it!





Pinkalicious said:


> beautiful!!! the detailing and leather are gorgeous



Thank you ladies! It's a nice change from Michael Kors Saffiano Leather. In saying that, I still reach for my MK more often


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> I almost bought this bag several years ago.  How is it holding up for you?



Its holding up quite well actually. The Guccisima leather is more durable than smooth leather IMO. The stamped g's are the reason i think. I had a choice as it was a gift from my dd. My other Gucci's are smooth leather and I can toss this bag pretty much anywhere (rare), but I don't have to baby it at all. I was gonna get typical black but my daughter thought the chocolate brown was TDF, so my choice was made. She went back a week later and bought the zip around wallet for me and even found sandals too. She's a great kid. She had been saving her pennies just for my birthday!! Everyone knew what she was up to but me. Mom was even in on it. Sneaky I tell ya'!!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its holding up quite well actually. The Guccisima leather is more durable than smooth leather IMO. The stamped g's are the reason i think. I had a choice as it was a gift from my dd. My other Gucci's are smooth leather and I can toss this bag pretty much anywhere (rare), but I don't have to baby it at all. I was gonna get typical black but my daughter thought the chocolate brown was TDF, so my choice was made. She went back a week later and bought the zip around wallet for me and even found sandals too. She's a great kid. She had been saving her pennies just for my birthday!! Everyone knew what she was up to but me. Mom was even in on it. Sneaky I tell ya'!!


Your daughter made the right choice.  I absolutely love this bag in chocolate brown!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima large sukey. This is the only bag I own that I will carry for days on end without switching. She's super slouchy + easy to wear and goes with just about anything.



So beautiful.   I love the color, it looks so rich and saturated.


----------



## coivcte

Issey Miyake Bao Bao. Waited for more than six months but it's well worth it.


----------



## IraPo

Kate Spade


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

coivcte said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao. Waited for more than six months but it's well worth it.



That's one of the coolest bags I've ever seen. I'm sure its a conversation starter.


----------



## coivcte

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That's one of the coolest bags I've ever seen. I'm sure its a conversation starter.



Oh thank you BAGLADY! The design is originated from Japanese origami (art of paper folding). You should Google Issey Miyake Bao Bao and see all the fun colours and size they offer!! Mad  However i must admit it is pricey for something that is made out of PVC.


----------



## TnC

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima large sukey. This is the only bag I own that I will carry for days on end without switching. She's super slouchy + easy to wear and goes with just about anything.


 
Oohh what a beautiful bag! Your daughter is so sweet for getting that for you and saving up for it. I would soo cry if my boys do that for me when they get older. I'm always emotional when it comes to my babies. Every cute or sweet little thing they do for me I tear haha.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

TnC said:


> Oohh what a beautiful bag! Your daughter is so sweet for getting that for you and saving up for it. I would soo cry if my boys do that for me when they get older. I'm always emotional when it comes to my babies. Every cute or sweet little thing they do for me I tear haha.



Thanks! I am still a total sap when it comes to my kiddos and the "baby" will be 18. I shed a few tears a couple of months ago while he was being fitted for his first tux for jr prom and also the day my hubby and I helped him get dressed for the actual day of prom. Kids just don't get it but they don't have to. One day they will shed a tear or two also with their babes and I will smirk my butt off!! Graduations have always done me in whether it was kindergarten or college when it involves the kids. Yours will surely show their appreciation for all the sacrifices you have surely made over the years too. Enjoy them because time goes SUPER FAST.


----------



## simply_c

coivcte said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao. Waited for more than six months but it's well worth it.


 I love that bag and the colour is TDF  It was well worth the wait!  I have waited over a year for the right colour and I think I may have found it..hehe But I have a question for you about the bag. When/if you fold the bag into shape, does it hold or does it form into another shape once you put your items in there? xX


----------



## coivcte

simply_c said:


> I love that bag and the colour is TDF  It was well worth the wait!  I have waited over a year for the right colour and I think I may have found it..hehe But I have a question for you about the bag. When/if you fold the bag into shape, does it hold or does it form into another shape once you put your items in there? xX



Hey nice to meet someone here who loves the IM Bao Bao, which colour did you find?!? Please show photos once you get it, love to see photos!!! 

When I fold the base, it stays and I really like it and I am really enjoying it. The colour looks even better IRL, my jaw dropped when I opened the package as I have not seen the bag in person. In Australia, I don't even know if any stores sell it. This is the link for the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaXQiyEc3EA

If the bag was of a more reasonable price then I won't even think and would definitely purchase a second one in pink!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large Brahmin dagny in azure. Its a perfect mix of teal and green. Its 4 or 5 years old and still looks brand new. The Brahmin brand is a fantastic choice for embossed leather handbags with a great price-point. I am pleased with the quality of every single one I own.


----------



## simply_c

coivcte said:


> Hey nice to meet someone here who loves the IM Bao Bao, which colour did you find?!? Please show photos once you get it, love to see photos!!!
> 
> When I fold the base, it stays and I really like it and I am really enjoying it. The colour looks even better IRL, my jaw dropped when I opened the package as I have not seen the bag in person. In Australia, I don't even know if any stores sell it. This is the link for the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaXQiyEc3EA
> 
> If the bag was of a more reasonable price then I won't even think and would definitely purchase a second one in pink!


 I just made the purchase.  I hope I will love it irl and have the same reaction as you when you opened your parcel.  The colour I ordered was number 63 http://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/bag/lucent-1-tote-aw15?oid=90. 

Thank you for your input/reply.  I have seen that youtube video too, but will have to view it again once I receive my bag.

Will do! I love seeing photos too, especially with the IM BB bag as it is so hard to find real pictures online.

I feel the same too, I would start a IM BB rainbow hehehe But one would be suffice..for the time being.


----------



## MKbaglover

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large Brahmin dagny in azure. Its a perfect mix of teal and green. Its 4 or 5 years old and still looks brand new. The Brahmin brand is a fantastic choice for embossed leather handbags with a great price-point. I am pleased with the quality of every single one I own.


What a beautiful bag!! I love to see bags that people have enjoyed for a whiel and are proof that some bags can withstand everyday life and still look great!


----------



## MKbaglover

coivcte said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao. Waited for more than six months but it's well worth it.


What a funky bag, I love it!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

IraPo said:


> Kate Spade


A very pretty bag, very elegant!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao. Waited for more than six months but it's well worth it.


So unique!


----------



## HeatherL

I just tried out Longchamp.  I love big bags but the large turned out to be too big for me so I had to break down and get the medium.
These are great for a light, bad weather and carefree, comfortable bag carrying!
Just in case anyone is interested, for comparison everything I carry in my large Selma fits in the medium Longchamp.  Looks can really be deceiving with these bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Carrying my Coach taxi tote 24 and Peanuts woodstock wristlet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047688
> 
> I just tried out Longchamp.  I love big bags but the large turned out to be too big for me so I had to break down and get the medium.
> These are great for a light, bad weather and carefree, comfortable bag carrying!
> Just in case anyone is interested, for comparison everything I carry in my large Selma fits in the medium Longchamp. * Looks can really be deceiving with these bags*.



Absolutely ! they hold tons with no structure to the bag they are not restricted so can be loaded up.


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Absolutely ! they hold tons with no structure to the bag they are not restricted so can be loaded up.




Yes and so light weight as well!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Carrying my Coach taxi tote 24 and Peanuts woodstock wristlet!




This ensemble is too cute & I especially love Woodstock!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> Yes and so light weight as well!



Yep, light as a feather. I do miss the lack of weight when i am not using LC.



HeatherL said:


> This ensemble is too cute & I especially love Woodstock!



Thank you! i have a woodstock hang tag coming just not sure about it being yellow.. love my wristlet though lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large Brahmin dagny in azure. Its a perfect mix of teal and green. Its 4 or 5 years old and still looks brand new. The Brahmin brand is a fantastic choice for embossed leather handbags with a great price-point. I am pleased with the quality of every single one I own.



Wow, I've never heard of this brand but it looks so unique! Love it and the charm 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047688
> 
> I just tried out Longchamp.  I love big bags but the large turned out to be too big for me so I had to break down and get the medium.
> These are great for a light, bad weather and carefree, comfortable bag carrying!
> Just in case anyone is interested, for comparison everything I carry in my large Selma fits in the medium Longchamp.  Looks can really be deceiving with these bags.



I have a large Longchamp and it's been used quite often. I have some rips in mine though, I think my mom messed it up when she went overseas but she loves to use it as a travel bag. It's so easy to maintain and comfortable to carry!



HesitantShopper said:


> Carrying my Coach taxi tote 24 and Peanuts woodstock wristlet!



Love the color and the Peanuts wristlet!!


I'm anxiously awaiting for 2 more bags. I've been wanting a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid bag and since they've been discontinued I've been on the hunt. I found one in a perfect tan color and also one in plum!! I was able to work out a trade with a girl on Poshmark for the plum one for my peanut Riley since the other Cupid looks to be the same color as peanut Riley. I'm over the moon, I didn't think I would find a plum Cupid ever and this one is like new.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow, I've never heard of this brand but it looks so unique! Love it and the charm
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Longchamp and it's been used quite often. I have some rips in mine though, I think my mom messed it up when she went overseas but she loves to use it as a travel bag. It's so easy to maintain and comfortable to carry!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color and the Peanuts wristlet!!
> 
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting for 2 more bags. I've been wanting a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid bag and since they've been discontinued I've been on the hunt. I found one in a perfect tan color and also one in plum!! I was able to work out a trade with a girl on Poshmark for the plum one for my peanut Riley since the other Cupid looks to be the same color as peanut Riley. I'm over the moon, I didn't think I would find a plum Cupid ever and this one is like new.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Yes, I use the large Longchamp for a work bag now and will definitely be using for travel as well.  Very easy to use.

Excellent score on the plum RM!  Enjoy!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047688
> 
> I just tried out Longchamp.  I love big bags but the large turned out to be too big for me so I had to break down and get the medium.
> These are great for a light, bad weather and carefree, comfortable bag carrying!
> Just in case anyone is interested, for comparison everything I carry in my large Selma fits in the medium Longchamp.  Looks can really be deceiving with these bags.



They are great for travel. I use my mini for makeup, hair stuff etc while traveling. Plus you can bathe the nylon part of the bag when it gets a little dirty. The short handle is great also.


----------



## HeatherL

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They are great for travel. I use my mini for makeup, hair stuff etc while traveling. Plus you can bathe the nylon part of the bag when it gets a little dirty. The short handle is great also.




Thanks for the tip!  I actually have a SSH (which I believe some sites refer to as a mini) on order & now I have additional uses for it[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.


----------



## Aya89

I have this Coach bag and Oroton bag.
Oroton is from Australia, quite a big name here.. The leather is similar like Marc Jacobs, thick and soft.


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.
> View attachment 3048799
> 
> View attachment 3048800




OMG!  This is awesome!  The leather looks so loveable & squishy!  Enjoy!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.
> View attachment 3048799
> 
> View attachment 3048800



OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I love it
Such a beautiful bag...so happy for you
Love the animal print inside


----------



## Pinkalicious

Aya89 said:


> I have this Coach bag and Oroton bag.
> Oroton is from Australia, quite a big name here.. The leather is similar like Marc Jacobs, thick and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048804
> View attachment 3048805



I have never heard of Oroton but I really like that leather!! Thick and soft is perfect



HeatherL said:


> OMG!  This is awesome!  The leather looks so loveable & squishy!  Enjoy!



I can't stop touching it! Soft leather is so fun



smileydimples said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I love it
> Such a beautiful bag...so happy for you
> Love the animal print inside



Thanks smiley I thought getting 2 of these in diff colors might be overkill but this one works as a summer bag and the plum with gold hardware is a totally diff look. Plus it's discontinued so finding 2 at like new condition has been just my luck, happened to be at the same time haha


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.
> View attachment 3048799
> 
> View attachment 3048800



Me too,  love soft squishy leather!   I have been looking at this bag in the mini, looks so easy to wear.


----------



## Sarah03

I got a couple of goodies this week- a Coach Rhyder 24 in Teal 
View attachment 3049019

And my Coach HG (I've been looking for her for a couple of years now) Champagne Gathered Lindsey
View attachment 3049021


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.
> View attachment 3048799
> 
> View attachment 3048800



That color name is perfect, at least it is as long as my hubby was not the one who put the biscuits in the oven LOL!! The silver hardware makes me like your cupid even more.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sarah03 said:


> I got a couple of goodies this week- a Coach Rhyder 24 in Teal
> View attachment 3049019
> 
> And my Coach HG (I've been looking for her for a couple of years now) Champagne Gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 3049021



I love your gathered coach. I have the black w gh. IMO, I think it was one of the best lines coach has produced in a REALLY long time. One of the bags I will never sell in my collection.


----------



## PinkKelly

*This is my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and cosmetic bag I use as a wallet. I carried it yesterday on my birthday. I have wanted it for a long time, I got it new with tags off of ebay.*


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> I got a couple of goodies this week- a Coach Rhyder 24 in Teal
> View attachment 3049019
> 
> And my Coach HG (I've been looking for her for a couple of years now) Champagne Gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 3049021




I've always liked the Rhyder! Beautiful color. And isn't it great finding your HG!! What a fantastic feeling.



myluvofbags said:


> Me too,  love soft squishy leather!   I have been looking at this bag in the mini, looks so easy to wear.




I would love a mini too! It seems to fit a lot for a smaller bag. I wish RM would rerelease this style.



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That color name is perfect, at least it is as long as my hubby was not the one who put the biscuits in the oven LOL!! The silver hardware makes me like your cupid even more.




Hahaha! Hilarious! I have to agree with the silver hardware. At first I didn't know how it would look against a tan color but I love it! 



PinkKelly said:


> *This is my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and cosmetic bag I use as a wallet. I carried it yesterday on my birthday. I have wanted it for a long time, I got it new with tags off of ebay.*




Gorgeous! Happy birthday


----------



## Sarah03

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your gathered coach. I have the black w gh. IMO, I think it was one of the best lines coach has produced in a REALLY long time. One of the bags I will never sell in my collection.



Thank you!  I just love gathered leather from coach. This is #3 for me!  



Pinkalicious said:


> I've always liked the Rhyder! Beautiful color. And isn't it great finding your HG!! What a fantastic feeling.



Thank you!  I'm so happy to have this gorgeous girl. It needs to stop raining so I can carry her!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.
> View attachment 3048799
> 
> View attachment 3048800



cute! great lining on this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> I have this Coach bag and Oroton bag.
> Oroton is from Australia, quite a big name here.. The leather is similar like Marc Jacobs, thick and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048804
> View attachment 3048805



Those are nice!



Sarah03 said:


> I got a couple of goodies this week- a Coach Rhyder 24 in Teal
> View attachment 3049019
> 
> And my Coach HG (I've been looking for her for a couple of years now) Champagne Gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 3049021



Love the teal! fabulous you got your HG! 



PinkKelly said:


> *This is my new Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau Bag and cosmetic bag I use as a wallet. I carried it yesterday on my birthday. I have wanted it for a long time, I got it new with tags off of ebay.*



how fun! great colors.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

coivcte said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao. Waited for more than six months but it's well worth it.



While lurking/stalking the Hermes forum, guess what I see besides the H?? A Bao Bao!! I thought you might get a kick out this. BTW- the lady with the huge bouffant hair and the guy that looks like johnny depp in willy wonka are mother and son. They own quite a bit of H and I love to look at their beautiful bags. You will find more pics under Hermes thread: Asians and Hermes.


----------



## myluvofbags

Want to bump this thread as I enjoy seeing everyone's other bags too.  Here's a little cutie pie I just picked up.   It a Kipling crossbody in PURPLE!   I think it will be great on quick errands and rainy days.


----------



## iheart_purses

I am thinking about getting another bag besides another MK....
I like the Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC, but I cannot decide if it is worth it because A) EVERYONE has it, B) it's not an MK
What are your opinions of RM bags? I have seen others posting theirs in here as well
Are they as good of quality or better? Durability, common problems, etc...?
(Ps the RM forum in here is a mess compared to our lovely MK forum)


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> I am thinking about getting another bag besides another MK....
> I like the Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC, but I cannot decide if it is worth it because A) EVERYONE has it, B) it's not an MK
> What are your opinions of RM bags? I have seen others posting theirs in here as well
> Are they as good of quality or better? Durability, common problems, etc...?
> (Ps the RM forum in here is a mess compared to our lovely MK forum)


I love RM! The leather quality can be hit or miss depending on the bag and when it was made...according to many long term RM buyers.I have a few Mini Macs, MAMs, pouches, wristlets, and another crossbody. I have gotten super good deals on all of my RM's (I'm all about the sales!). My bigger issue is her straps tend to fall an inch or two short on me for crossbody wear (I'm 5'8') so it limits me on some of her bags. I love the fun, different linings she uses (some better than others). Is there a specific bag you have a question about?


----------



## Apelila

Louis Vuitton, Prada, Burberry and a little bit of Fendi&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lillywillowbug

I've got 3 old school L.A.M.B. bags, 1 Gucci, 1 Fendi, bunch of Coach, Dooney, and LV. Love all of them and would like to get a Kate Spade and a Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> I am thinking about getting another bag besides another MK....
> I like the Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC, but I cannot decide if it is worth it because A) EVERYONE has it, B) it's not an MK
> What are your opinions of RM bags? I have seen others posting theirs in here as well
> Are they as good of quality or better? Durability, common problems, etc...?
> (Ps the RM forum in here is a mess compared to our lovely MK forum)


I have a small crosby satchel and do think it's great.   Love the pebbly leather, pockets and lining.   I have been contemplating getting a cupid but have heard issues regarding the strap and hardware.   I have only heard good things regarding the MAC.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Want to bump this thread as I enjoy seeing everyone's other bags too.  Here's a little cutie pie I just picked up.   It a Kipling crossbody in PURPLE!   I think it will be great on quick errands and rainy days.



so cute! Kipling bags are fun, my daughter and I are always checking out the monkey names..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coach, this one is a remake of a classic... Madison satchel, glove tanned leather.. no liner...  oh it also has a this years Peanuts(woodstock) hangtag lol


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! Kipling bags are fun, my daughter and I are always checking out the monkey names..



Thanks,  I thought so too for the longest time and finally picked one up at a steal.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Coach, this one is a remake of a classic... Madison satchel, glove tanned leather.. no liner...  oh it also has a this years Peanuts(woodstock) hangtag also lol



The leather looks divine and the color so natural.   I have a few legacy line bags and just adore the leather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks,  I thought so too for the longest time and finally picked one up at a steal.



That makes it sweet, my oldest daughter has a gold one i found at TJmaxx for her at next to nothing. 



myluvofbags said:


> The leather looks divine and the color so natural.   I have a few legacy line bags and just adore the leather.



Thanks... it's called British tan, the leather is really nice... it's aging nicely, i can see it breaking in... i wish i could find more like it.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Want to bump this thread as I enjoy seeing everyone's other bags too.  Here's a little cutie pie I just picked up.   It a Kipling crossbody in PURPLE!   I think it will be great on quick errands and rainy days.




I have two of this style because clearance prices at Macy's, they are great to match some of my converse, and they are cute casual bags for the ballpark or other events that I don't want to risk messing up my nice purses at!


----------



## iheart_purses

BeachBagGal said:


> I love RM! The leather quality can be hit or miss depending on the bag and when it was made...according to many long term RM buyers.I have a few Mini Macs, MAMs, pouches, wristlets, and another crossbody. I have gotten super good deals on all of my RM's (I'm all about the sales!). My bigger issue is her straps tend to fall an inch or two short on me for crossbody wear (I'm 5'8') so it limits me on some of her bags. I love the fun, different linings she uses (some better than others). Is there a specific bag you have a question about?



Specifically the Mini Mac, 
is the hardware durable? What about silver vs. gold? would gold fade out?
zipper quality? I saw one on ebay missing a zipper pull


----------



## reginaPhalange

I definitely have quite some variety in my handbag collection! I have 5 premier designer bags, I limit myself to 1 a year. I'm a student with enough other costs including tuition, car insurance, and miscellaneous expenses. However when it comes down to contemporary brands I own quite a few (probably around 45) handbags and SLGs from Kate Spade, Tory Burch, and MBMJ. I know that money could be put toward higher end purchases but I think the affordability of contemporary brands makes it so easy to accumulate so many plus I enjoy the variety as opposed to being limited to fewer pieces. That being said, I'll be graduating soon, therefore my spending habits will change accordingly!


----------



## Minkette

reginaPhalange said:


> I definitely have quite some variety in my handbag collection! I have 5 premier designer bags, I limit myself to 1 a year. I'm a student with enough other costs including tuition, car insurance, and miscellaneous expenses. However when it comes down to contemporary brands I own quite a few (probably around 45) handbags and SLGs from Kate Spade, Tory Burch, and MBMJ. I know that money could be put toward higher end purchases but I think the affordability of contemporary brands makes it so easy to accumulate so many plus I enjoy the variety as opposed to being limited to fewer pieces. That being said, I'll be graduating soon, therefore my spending habits will change accordingly!


I would love to see a pic of your collection!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Minkette said:


> I would love to see a pic of your collection!




I will try to do one at some point, most of my fall/winter bags are stored at the moment and I'm also trying to minimize my collection, I have some bags I don't use as much as I'd like!


----------



## Nymeria1

Pinkalicious said:


> I got my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid today in biscuit with silver hardware[emoji7] the leather is so luscious! Im having a thing for soft leather lately.
> View attachment 3048799
> 
> View attachment 3048800



This is a gorgeous bag!  Love both the color and leather!  I don't own any Rebecca Minkoff, 
but have been seriously tempted!  This bag may do it for me!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> Specifically the Mini Mac,
> is the hardware durable? What about silver vs. gold? would gold fade out?
> zipper quality? I saw one on ebay missing a zipper pull



I only have two Mini Macs and they both have silver hardware so I can't speak for gold or rosegold. The chains on mine are defnitely durable. Zipper works great. I don't carry mine daily since they're too small for my daily needs. I think they're cute, fun bags that come in a ton of fun colors. I like that you can also take the chain off and use as a clutch or adjust to make it shorter. There are different leathers...I've heard that the ones that are smoother and super saturated might have color wear issues. I don't have any like that...one of mine is pebbly and super soft and the other is a stiffer nylon. If you are looking at getting one definitely get one sale because you can find some really good deals on that bag. Let me know what you decide on. Happy hunting!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Want to bump this thread as I enjoy seeing everyone's other bags too.  Here's a little cutie pie I just picked up.   It a Kipling crossbody in PURPLE!   I think it will be great on quick errands and rainy days.



I have a few Kipling luggage/travel pieces that have held up quite nicely. The durability of Kipling is top notch IMO. That's a really cute crossbody too.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have a few Kipling luggage/travel pieces that have held up quite nicely. The durability of Kipling is top notch IMO. That's a really cute crossbody too.



Thanks for the info.  I have always wanted to try them out and thought this would be a perfect start.


----------



## coivcte




----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


>



Very pretty.   Heard it's heavy,  is it comfortable?


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Very pretty.   Heard it's heavy,  is it comfortable?



It is very comfortable to wear, on shoulder or crook of arm or crossbody using long strap. Because I am petite, I wish the top handles were not as chunky. It's not light weight, I would say it is as heavy as a Large Selma.


----------



## Althea G.

I've become a real fan of MK bags--the colors are gorgeous and the quality is great.

Beyond MK, I've got Coach, 2 Hermes Birkins, and a lot of LV. I'm impressed that my MK bags have held up in terms of quality, and they just continue to look beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

Althea G. said:


> I've become a real fan of MK bags--the colors are gorgeous and the quality is great.
> 
> Beyond MK, I've got Coach, 2 Hermes Birkins, and a lot of LV. I'm impressed that my MK bags have held up in terms of quality, and they just continue to look beautiful!



Welcome to the group.  It's really nice to hear that you are enjoying the MK brand.   Sounds like you have a great varied collection.


----------



## coivcte

Issey Miyake Bao Bao


----------



## TnC

coivcte said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao



These bags are so cool! Very unique! Have you tried making the heart shape? I saw a YouTube tutorial of one and it was really cool!


----------



## bagsncakes

I love my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon natashas. The most comfortable bags I have ever worn, they are durable but weigh as light as air. And they hold way more than one would think. I have three mini nylon ones and two medium leather ones


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> I love my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon natashas. The most comfortable bags I have ever worn, they are durable but weigh as light as air. And they hold way more than one would think. I have three mini nylon ones and two medium leather ones
> View attachment 3114451
> 
> View attachment 3114454
> 
> View attachment 3114452


Cute! Yeah it's a great bag. I have a nylon Natasha and a mini leather one.


----------



## coivcte

TnC said:


> These bags are so cool! Very unique! Have you tried making the heart shape? I saw a YouTube tutorial of one and it was really cool!



I have followed one of the tutorials and change the shape to a tote with a base which is great. I haven't tried the heart shape yet, I'm worried if I fold it too much/too often, the mesh will get damaged. So haven't played around with it as much as I would like to.


----------



## Aya89

Althea G. said:


> I've become a real fan of MK bags--the colors are gorgeous and the quality is great.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond MK, I've got Coach, 2 Hermes Birkins, and a lot of LV. I'm impressed that my MK bags have held up in terms of quality, and they just continue to look beautiful!




[emoji106][emoji3] yeah, I love MK bags too...
They are durable and made from beautiful thick leather.
For their price, it's worth it ...


----------



## keishapie1973

I just saw these and I'm totally smitten. My next purchase may be Coach....[emoji7]


----------



## andral5

keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw these and I'm totally smitten. My next purchase may be Coach....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3119028
> 
> View attachment 3119029
> View attachment 3119030



Surprisingly, I like them in all the colors you posted. And I'm certainly not a fan of Coach.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw these and I'm totally smitten. My next purchase may be Coach....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3119028
> 
> View attachment 3119029
> View attachment 3119030



These are adorable irl! i love the new Nomad.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariamshah said:


> I love my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon natashas. The most comfortable bags I have ever worn, they are durable but weigh as light as air. And they hold way more than one would think. I have three mini nylon ones and two medium leather ones
> View attachment 3114451
> 
> View attachment 3114454
> 
> View attachment 3114452



Those are all so cute! very hard to find MBMJ here... i am sure i could if i traveled a few hours but i don't do that very often these days.


----------



## Sarah03

I just got a Metallic Cherry Swagger from Coach. This is a good option for those of you who love the Selma but prefer soft/pebbled leather. This one is a "27" which is the same size as the Medium Selma. They also have a few other size options for this style. I did a reveal over in the Coach forum if you want to see more pics. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I just got a Metallic Cherry Swagger from Coach. This is a good option for those of you who love the Selma but prefer soft/pebbled leather. This one is a "27" which is the same size as the Medium Selma. They also have a few other size options for this style. I did a reveal over in the Coach forum if you want to see more pics. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3137004
> 
> View attachment 3137005



Love it! saw it over @ Coach. One day i hope to try one lol


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> I just got a Metallic Cherry Swagger from Coach. This is a good option for those of you who love the Selma but prefer soft/pebbled leather. This one is a "27" which is the same size as the Medium Selma. They also have a few other size options for this style. I did a reveal over in the Coach forum if you want to see more pics. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3137004
> 
> View attachment 3137005



What a beautiful color.   Enjoy!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I just got a Metallic Cherry Swagger from Coach. This is a good option for those of you who love the Selma but prefer soft/pebbled leather. This one is a "27" which is the same size as the Medium Selma. They also have a few other size options for this style. I did a reveal over in the Coach forum if you want to see more pics. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3137004
> 
> View attachment 3137005



Gorgeous color. Have you been able to get the handle impressions to go away yet?


----------



## Moving to Texas

Besides MK I like Kate Spade and Coach handbags


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> I just got a Metallic Cherry Swagger from Coach. This is a good option for those of you who love the Selma but prefer soft/pebbled leather. This one is a "27" which is the same size as the Medium Selma. They also have a few other size options for this style. I did a reveal over in the Coach forum if you want to see more pics. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3137004
> 
> View attachment 3137005



I absolutely love this bag!!! The color is gorgeous....

At the moment, I am MK content but the Swagger is calling my name.....


----------



## cdtracing

Besides MK, I have Coach, Brahmin (I love their croc embossed leather), Fendi, YSL, RL, D&B & Prada.  I also have some B Markowski which doesn't get any love on the TPF but they're older styles & the glove leather is awesome.  I'm considering adding Givenchy to the mix & possibly a 3.1 Philip Lim.

Would absolutely love to have Hermes & Chanel but they are out of my price range.


----------



## Thetaaj

thats half of my collection. I have everything from MK, Hobo to LV, Coach... And I'm working on my first Balenciaga!


----------



## keishapie1973

Thetaaj said:


> View attachment 3140857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats half of my collection. I have everything from MK, Hobo to LV, Coach... And I'm working on my first Balenciaga!



Very nice. I would love to see the rest of your collection. The first thing that caught my eye was the Swagger. I keep going back and forth on getting one.....


----------



## ubo22

Thetaaj said:


> View attachment 3140857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats half of my collection. I have everything from MK, Hobo to LV, Coach... And I'm working on my first Balenciaga!


 
I love the assortment of designers in your handbag collection.  I only own MK, Coach, LV, and Halston Heritage.




keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice. I would love to see the rest of your collection. The first thing that caught my eye was the Swagger. I keep going back and forth on getting one.....


keishapie, I took a look at the swagger because I really like how it looks.  My only complaint is that the buckle is not functional.  It is attached to the bag and doesn't actually come loose.  I like all my buckles, locks, and chains to actually buckle, lock, and chain...if you know what I mean!  :giggles:


----------



## Thetaaj

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice. I would love to see the rest of your collection. The first thing that caught my eye was the Swagger. I keep going back and forth on getting one.....




I kept passing it by but I played with a floor model on Friday when I went in to look at the totes and the leather was so worn in and amazing! I had to get it! I can't wait to get the hang tag heat stamped. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm so in love with this bag!


----------



## Thetaaj

ubo22 said:


> I love the assortment of designers in your handbag collection.  I only own MK, Coach, LV, and Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> keishapie, I took a look at the swagger because I really like how it looks.  My only complaint is that the buckle is not functional.  It is attached to the bag and doesn't actually come loose.  I like all my buckles, locks, and chains to actually buckle, lock, and chain...if you know what I mean!  :giggles:




LOL! I wish both sides loosened but I just undo the one side and I like the way that looks


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I love the assortment of designers in your handbag collection.  I only own MK, Coach, LV, and Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keishapie, I took a look at the swagger because I really like how it looks.  My only complaint is that the buckle is not functional.  It is attached to the bag and doesn't actually come loose.  I like all my buckles, locks, and chains to actually buckle, lock, and chain...if you know what I mean!  :giggles:





LOL!!! Yes, I understand. That happened to me when I finally tried on the large merlot embossed Riley. It just didn't work for me. I almost ordered it when it was first released. So glad I didn't.......[emoji16]


----------



## keishapie1973

Thetaaj said:


> I kept passing it by but I played with a floor model on Friday when I went in to look at the totes and the leather was so worn in and amazing! I had to get it! I can't wait to get the hang tag heat stamped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in love with this bag!




I love this one but it's too similar to my black Hamilton Traveler. I debated selling it but I love it too much. However, this one keeps calling my name.....[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Thetaaj said:


> View attachment 3140857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats half of my collection. I have everything from MK, Hobo to LV, Coach... And I'm working on my first Balenciaga!



What a nice collection.   Especially like the blue greenwich satchel and swagger.   I also spy some pretty purples, my favorite color.  &#128522;


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> I absolutely love this bag!!! The color is gorgeous....
> 
> At the moment, I am MK content but the Swagger is calling my name.....




Thanks!  I'm smitten with it. I ended up buying a Black Swagger with Matte Black hardware, too lol


----------



## andral5

Thetaaj said:


> View attachment 3140857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats half of my collection. I have everything from MK, Hobo to LV, Coach... And I'm working on my first Balenciaga!



Wow! I so love your organized way of keeping while showing them!! Wish I had that much room for mine!
Where's the other half of your collection?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thetaaj said:


> View attachment 3140857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats half of my collection. I have everything from MK, Hobo to LV, Coach... And I'm working on my first Balenciaga!



Very nice! I don't have much overall or in brands lol I am a lightweight compared to most here having less than double digits for bags.


----------



## Jennystatt

LV coach and Longchamp. Not sure its just me or... MK is a bit too heavy for some occasion  but still like it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Jennystatt said:


> LV coach and Longchamp. Not sure its just me or... MK is a bit too heavy for some occasion  but still like it!



Depends on the bag, i know my MK bag that is calf leather is a bit beefy BUT The leather is really soft and quality so i tolerate it, my MK in saffiano is much lighter.


----------



## J'aime

I am a stickler for classic silhouettes, so I really only go for Michael Kors and Kate Spade if I find something during a surprise sale. KS is hit or miss though, because so much is done in pebbled leather and I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## mrfcupcake

I only have a few, but besides MK I have Longchamp and Modalu. 
I'm always back and forth with LV I save up for a speedy but then I just can't buy a canvas bag for that kind of price, so I'm holding out for an empreinte. 
Next on my list was a Givenchy until MK released Merlot!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

My first love is Balenciaga.  I have several handbags from them.  Also have some bags from LV, Fendi, Valentino, Chloe, Gucci, Givenchy, Alexander Wang, Philip Lim, Longchamp, Rebecca Minkoff, Kate Spade, and several vintage bags from the 50s-70s.


----------



## paula3boys

Tory Burch Robinson mini double zip I'm using today



Longchamp Eiffel Tower I'm using for weekend bag


----------



## reginaPhalange

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3153956
> 
> Tory Burch Robinson mini double zip I'm using today
> 
> View attachment 3153957
> 
> Longchamp Eiffel Tower I'm using for weekend bag




Love your Robinson! I have the regular (larger) size in black. I'm looking to get the MK Sutton in Luggage next [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3153956
> 
> Tory Burch Robinson mini double zip I'm using today
> 
> View attachment 3153957
> 
> Longchamp Eiffel Tower I'm using for weekend bag



Both nice bags!


----------



## paula3boys

reginaPhalange said:


> Love your Robinson! I have the regular (larger) size in black. I'm looking to get the MK Sutton in Luggage next [emoji5]&#65039;




I tried Sutton but the strap didn't work for me. I love my Robinson and am sad they aren't making them like tris anymore. Maybe I'll have to try Sutton again someday. I just like the feel and smell of the Robinson saffiano over MK saffiano


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> Both nice bags!




Thank you! Robinson was about $100 off plus $39.95 cash back!


----------



## reginaPhalange

paula3boys said:


> I tried Sutton but the strap didn't work for me. I love my Robinson and am sad they aren't making them like tris anymore. Maybe I'll have to try Sutton again someday. I just like the feel and smell of the Robinson saffiano over MK saffiano




Definitely agree. I had the Black Sutton and Black Robinson and returned the former because I preferred the Tory Burch more. I do like how the MK Luggage brown is a darker shade than the TB and I have the Tory York Tote in Luggage already. Looks like we'll both be looking at Suttons!


----------



## _purseaddict_

I only own 1 MK wristlet.  Most of my bags are contemporary designer. Mainly Coach, MbMJ, Longchamp and Massimo Dutti. But I also occasionally buy from Furla, Kate Spade, CK, DKNY, Botkier, Fossil, Agnes B, Tumi, Lesportsac, Kipling, Cath Kidson, Ted Baker. 

I want to venture into other brand too, especially want to try Dooney.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! Robinson was about $100 off plus $39.95 cash back!



Great deal!


----------



## paula3boys

_purseaddict_ said:


> I only own 1 MK wristlet.  Most of my bags are contemporary designer. Mainly Coach, MbMJ, Longchamp and Massimo Dutti. But I also occasionally buy from Furla, Kate Spade, CK, DKNY, Botkier, Fossil, Agnes B, Tumi, Lesportsac, Kipling, Cath Kidson, Ted Baker.
> 
> I want to venture into other brand too, especially want to try Dooney.




We would love to see your collection!


----------



## myvillarreal26

All my bags are currently MK.[emoji7] If I were to buy another brand I would consider a Kate Spade. I've seen some gorgeous Kate Spades at my local Marshalls. I just haven't gotten to the point where I want to buy one yet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I tried Sutton but the strap didn't work for me. I love my Robinson and am sad they aren't making them like tris anymore. Maybe I'll have to try Sutton again someday. I just like the feel and smell of the Robinson saffiano over MK saffiano





reginaPhalange said:


> Definitely agree. I had the Black Sutton and Black Robinson and returned the former because I preferred the Tory Burch more. I do like how the MK Luggage brown is a darker shade than the TB and I have the Tory York Tote in Luggage already. Looks like we'll both be looking at Suttons!


 I always liked the style of the Sutton but never cared for the MK saffiano either. I finally found one by MK in the regular soft leather and it is gorgeous! It is  called the Dressy. I may replace the strap with one of my own, if it doesn't work for me. You can custom order and design your own straps and what is nice is that they are interchangeable. I am really looking forward to getting mine here in a few days. I know I will be happier with the genuine leather.


----------



## fabuleux

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3153956
> 
> Tory Burch Robinson mini double zip I'm using today
> 
> View attachment 3153957
> 
> Longchamp Eiffel Tower I'm using for weekend bag



It's super cute!


----------



## Sarah03

I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.
> View attachment 3166540
> View attachment 3166544
> View attachment 3166546



Thank you!!! I have searched all over for a modeling pic of this bag. It is very high on my radar. Just trying to decide between the green and the burgundy. But, the details are really amazing. I saw a recent reveal on YouTube and fell in love. The new designer for Coach is doing an amazing job....


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! I have searched all over for a modeling pic of this bag. It is very high on my radar. Just trying to decide between the green and the burgundy. But, the details are really amazing. I saw a recent reveal on YouTube and fell in love. The new designer for Coach is doing an amazing job....




You're welcome!  I realized I never posted the mod shot over in the Coach forum, so I just did. I don't recall seeing one either. At any rate, I am 5'2 if that helps you out!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.
> View attachment 3166540
> View attachment 3166544
> View attachment 3166546



Really nice! great color.. looks good on you too.


----------



## smileydimples

Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.
> View attachment 3166540
> View attachment 3166544
> View attachment 3166546


 
I love this shade of green!  Great details on that bag, too.


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922



Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love this color. The swagger is a great bag.....


----------



## MKbaglover

Sarah03 said:


> I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.
> View attachment 3166540
> View attachment 3166544
> View attachment 3166546


Very pretty, I love the colour.


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922


I saw this when I was in Macts, it was beautiful.  I love the colour, metallic sheen and the design of it.


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922



She's gorgeous, bag twin!!  I'm so happy you got one- the Swagger is an awesome satchel.  I got a lot of compliments on it, and many people were shocked to hear that it was made by Coach. The Metallic Cherry is very well done and perfect for fall/winter!



ubo22 said:


> I love this shade of green!  Great details on that bag, too.




Thanks, ubo!  I'm a sucker for the details, especially those handles!!


MKbaglover said:


> Very pretty, I love the colour.



Thank you!  It's my first green bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922



Swaggers are one of the good ones lol Albeit heavy, fun color you chose too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> She's gorgeous, bag twin!!  I'm so happy you got one- the Swagger is an awesome satchel.  I got a lot of compliments on it, *and many people were shocked to hear that it was made by Coach*. The Metallic Cherry is very well done and perfect for fall/winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That's because everyone thinks all Coach makes are bags with "C" all over them...   amazing how i own a few Coach bags and none do.. shocking lol


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> That's because everyone thinks all Coach makes are bags with "C" all over them...   amazing how i own a few Coach bags and none do.. shocking lol




Right?  I was loving it. The SA at Nordstrom about fell over when I showed her the Coach hangtags. Lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922



LOVE! So gooorgeous and such a show stopper!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.
> View attachment 3166540
> View attachment 3166544
> View attachment 3166546



OMG!!  That's a gorgeous shade of green!!!  Great style!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922



That Swagger is stunning!!  I love the metallic sheen & the color is divine!!!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  That's a gorgeous shade of green!!!  Great style!




Thank you!  I just love it!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> That Swagger is stunning!!  I love the metallic sheen & the color is divine!!!



Thank you &#129303;
The color is what got me soooo pretty 


BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE! So gooorgeous and such a show stopper!



Thank you ... I could not stop looking at her 



HesitantShopper said:


> Swaggers are one of the good ones lol Albeit heavy, fun color you chose too.




Thank you ...


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> She's gorgeous, bag twin!!  I'm so happy you got one- the Swagger is an awesome satchel.  I got a lot of compliments on it, and many people were shocked to hear that it was made by Coach. The Metallic Cherry is very well done and perfect for fall/winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bag twin...I'm definetly shocked it's coach and so was the sales lady ... Love the style and the color is sooo yummy &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Okay not a bag but a coin pouch by roots in hunter green pebbled leather ..

A bit of color to add to my black Marly


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay not a bag but a coin pouch by roots in hunter green pebbled leather ..
> 
> A bit of color to add to my black Marly
> 
> View attachment 3168850




Aww cute! New accessories for our bags are fun to buy too. [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww cute! New accessories for our bags are fun to buy too. [emoji3]



Ty! they are, kinda curbs the i wanna new bag issue lol...


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Ty! they are, kinda curbs the i wanna new bag issue lol...


Yeah it costs a lot less too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah it costs a lot less too.



For sure! grabbed it on clearance with an extra F&F discount.. total win there.


----------



## Christa72720

Just bought this beauty! Coach Nomad in black. This leather is divine!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> I just purchased the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green. I love the details on this bag & it's the perfect size for me! Excuse my outfit, I just got home from work when I took the pics.
> View attachment 3166540
> View attachment 3166544
> View attachment 3166546




Love coach! The color is perfect for fall!



smileydimples said:


> Sorry All the wrapping on still had a quick moment to take a few pictures swagger ... I could not quit going back to her and I amazed myself since I only by Michael kors bags... Was able to get her price matched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166920
> View attachment 3166921
> View attachment 3166922




Congrats!! I love my swagger!! This color is beyond fabulous. I'm proud of you for stepping out of your MK comfort zone!



HesitantShopper said:


> Okay not a bag but a coin pouch by roots in hunter green pebbled leather ..
> 
> A bit of color to add to my black Marly
> 
> View attachment 3168850




Leather looks luscious!



Christa72720 said:


> Just bought this beauty! Coach Nomad in black. This leather is divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169005
> View attachment 3169006
> View attachment 3169008




So classy, I really like this style. Great find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> Just bought this beauty! Coach Nomad in black. This leather is divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169005
> View attachment 3169006
> View attachment 3169008



Love it! Looks super cute on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> Just bought this beauty! Coach Nomad in black. This leather is divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169005
> View attachment 3169006
> View attachment 3169008



Lovely! and yes this is the best for leather..


----------



## blondienfl

I am a Brahmin lady. I have carried Dooney, Kate Spade, Coach, Brahmin and Michael Kors. I prefer Brahmin. As a matter of fact, I am searching for a bag now from the Brahmin Pennfield Collection for 2015 Fall/Winter.


----------



## Christa72720

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Looks super cute on you!



Thanks!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Love coach! The color is perfect for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I love my swagger!! This color is beyond fabulous. I'm proud of you for stepping out of your MK comfort zone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pink [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] I love your swagger too ... I can't believe I stepped out and got one I just could not stop starting at her.


----------



## paula3boys

blondienfl said:


> I am a Brahmin lady. I have carried Dooney, Kate Spade, Coach, Brahmin and Michael Kors. I prefer Brahmin. As a matter of fact, I am searching for a bag now from the Brahmin Pennfield Collection for 2015 Fall/Winter.







InTheDogHouse said:


> I was a huge MK fan... Until I saw and felt my first Brahmin. OMG!! You can find some great authentic bags on the mobile App Store at 'Mercari'.  One lady is a Brahmin addict and it shows!! Her personal stock, and I've bought 3 from her already. Fantastic bags! Hullabaloo406 I think




Do either of you know where one can find information on older styles that are no longer sold online? My mom gave me one to sell for her but I don't know how to price it or what it is called or anything


----------



## blondienfl

Ebay has a big selection of different bags. Great place to get an idea. God Luck.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I've been using this lovely dooney and bourke florentine satchel in black for the past week [emoji7] love it!


----------



## Christa72720

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3170260
> 
> I've been using this lovely dooney and bourke florentine satchel in black for the past week [emoji7] love it!



I love that one!!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Christa72720 said:


> I love that one!!




Thank you! I love the thickness of the leather, the patina it develops, and the smell is one that is just so intoxicating! Love it [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Just received this today. My first coach purchase in over 10 years. And, I've been wanting a green bag. Love this leather!!!

Racing Green Nomad [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received this today. My first coach purchase in over 10 years. And, I've been wanting a green bag. Love this leather!!!
> 
> Racing Green Nomad [emoji7]
> View attachment 3174217
> View attachment 3174219
> View attachment 3174220



Lovely! Nomad is a great choice, wonderful glove tanned leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! Nomad is a great choice, wonderful glove tanned leather.



Thank you. The leather is what drew me in....,


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. The leather is what drew me in....,



Oh completely! i own a glove tanned satchel and a glove tanned wristlet.. fab leather, i have had the pleasure of seeing the Nomad in person.. great colors and again great bag~


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received this today. My first coach purchase in over 10 years. And, I've been wanting a green bag. Love this leather!!!
> 
> Racing Green Nomad [emoji7]
> View attachment 3174217
> View attachment 3174219
> View attachment 3174220




It's absolutely gorgeous!  Don't you just like be the leather interior? I'm drooling over the Nomad myself. Gotta get one!  Congrats on such a beautiful bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous!  Don't you just like be the leather interior? I'm drooling over the Nomad myself. Gotta get one!  Congrats on such a beautiful bag!




Thank you. It's the only bag I own with leather interior. Feels very luxurious!!! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. It's the only bag I own with leather interior. Feels very luxurious!!! [emoji4]



It's different, some like it some don't. My Madison remake satchel is raw.. so 100% glove tanned in/out i like it because it's more durable and frankly some of the liners on Coach pick and snag.. HATE THAT. So IMO leather/raw liners fix this problem... they can shed a bit though, but i don't mind.. lovely leather smell.


----------



## HesitantShopper

My coach peanuts wristlet got some use yesterday.


----------



## Christa72720

HesitantShopper said:


> My coach peanuts wristlet got some use yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3174696



That is the cutest thing ever! I love Peanuts


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> That is the cutest thing ever! I love Peanuts



Thank you! I hope they do another run of it, this is from the second go round.


----------



## andral5

HesitantShopper said:


> My coach peanuts wristlet got some use yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3174696



Love it!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> My coach peanuts wristlet got some use yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3174696



Sooo cute! I have two hangtags that I haven't used yet. What's wrong with me?!? lol I feel like they would look odd on most of the handbags I've been using lately. Do you have them extra secured? I'm always afraid they'll fall off. I was at the movies and my hangtags for my duffle had fallen off and were on the floor  (thank goodness I happen to look at the floor before I left!).


----------



## HesitantShopper

andral5 said:


> Love it!!



Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo cute! I have two hangtags that I haven't used yet. What's wrong with me?!? lol I feel like they would look odd on most of the handbags I've been using lately. Do you have them extra secured? I'm always afraid they'll fall off. I was at the movies and my hangtags for my duffle had fallen off and were on the floor  (thank goodness I happen to look at the floor before I left!).



I do get what you mean it would not suit my Marly.. i have a British tan Coach Madison satchel it completely suits but i am not using it right now.. soooo i thought i'll put it on my wristlet which does reside in my Marly.

I honestly have done nothing extra to secure the ball chain mine has is super snug BUT i have heard of people losing stuff so your worry is completely valid. i know someone  used some clear type of string to aid in attachment, honestly ask at the Coach forum.


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up this Coach Swagger in lilac.   Been hunting for this color for ages.  I changed out the original charm that came with it for an MK fur ball one.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this Coach Swagger in lilac.   Been hunting for this color for ages.  I changed out the original charm that came with it for an MK fur ball one.



I love it where did you find this its beautiful is it a 27


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I love it where did you find this its beautiful is it a 27



I picked it up at the boutique.   It's a collaboration with Ariana Grande.  It came with a black kitty fob.  It's a 20, so a small crossbody.   I saw someone post it on tpf and had to get it.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this Coach Swagger in lilac.   Been hunting for this color for ages.  I changed out the original charm that came with it for an MK fur ball one.



Very nice!!! I know you've been wanting this color for a while. Looks great with the fur ball....


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I picked it up at the boutique.   It's a collaboration with Ariana Grande.  It came with a black kitty fob.  It's a 20, so a small crossbody.   I saw someone post it on tpf and had to get it.



I saw that online but not in person it's really nice love the color yours looks bigger than I thought it would be


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I know you've been wanting this color for a while. Looks great with the fur ball....



Thanks. I know,  it seems like forever that I was hunting for this color. So as soon as I saw this is on here i ran to my local boutique hoping it was in store. I can't stand ordering online. Too many issues.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this Coach Swagger in lilac.   Been hunting for this color for ages.  I changed out the original charm that came with it for an MK fur ball one.



Adorable! i love this color, so pretty.


----------



## acm1134

Using my Tory Burch Pebbled Square Tote in black (: ADORE this bag


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Using my Tory Burch Pebbled Square Tote in black (: ADORE this bag




Very nice...[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

acm1134 said:


> Using my Tory Burch Pebbled Square Tote in black (: ADORE this bag



Really nice! looks roomy!


----------



## CoachMaven

As you tell by my screenname, Coach is my first love, but I also have a few MK and appreciate the high end line. I want a Lexi satchel something awful!!!! I have one Kate Spade and have had Dooney's in my collection in the past. Currently I am eyeing Rebecca Minkoff bags, it is a sickness I tell ya, a sickness!


----------



## Aya89

I have 5 MK bags but I also love MBMJ, here my last purchase, the new Q Natasha in Salton Sea[emoji7]


----------



## babysunshine

Euromutt86 said:


> Do you branch out often and buy other brands? If so, what brands? How do they compare to MK?



Michael Kors bags have great styles (though sometimes look similar to other brands) and quality with unbeatable prices, so it is a mainstay in my wishlist. The bags I use from other brands are not really as good as MK. Coach's quality is not as good as MK, Marc by Marc Jacobs have amazing leather and it's the only other brand that can beat MK for that.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> I have 5 MK bags but I also love MBMJ, here my last purchase, the new Q Natasha in Salton Sea[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176529
> View attachment 3176530



great bag! love the color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Aya89 said:


> I have 5 MK bags but I also love MBMJ, here my last purchase, the new Q Natasha in Salton Sea[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176529
> View attachment 3176530


Nice color and great bag! I just bought the classic style Natasha and have been using it daily and loving it.


----------



## cdtracing

Aya89 said:


> I have 5 MK bags but I also love MBMJ, here my last purchase, the new Q Natasha in Salton Sea[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176529
> View attachment 3176530



That's a beautiful color & love the shw!


----------



## myluvofbags

A Bloomingdale's just opened up today and I was in heaven!  I loved the color of smileydimples blue Lexi but unfortunately it wasn't available in store but I happened to come across this and I stopped in my tracks.   Love the color and the hardware and oodles of pockets.   I'm not too familiar  with this brand but I like it and that's pretty much all that matters to me.  &#128522;


----------



## MDT

Posting on here to show off my new Coach Swagger! I've had my heart set on this style of bag for over a year now, but couldn't really justify the price tag. I've been looking around online and thought the 27 would be a perfect fit for me, but upon seeing it in person, knew I had to have the regular size. I'm so happy my husband picked it up as an early birthday present! Makes it that much more special!

I absolutely adore this bag. It looks like a combination of MK's Hamilton and Selma, but the leather is PERFECTION! Coach bags don't normally appeal to me, but this one sure stands out. Now I know a colored Swagger or two may be in my future... REALLY wishing Coach would make the lilac one in the larger sizes.


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> Posting on here to show off my new Coach Swagger! I've had my heart set on this style of bag for over a year now, but couldn't really justify the price tag. I've been looking around online and thought the 27 would be a perfect fit for me, but upon seeing it in person, knew I had to have the regular size. I'm so happy my husband picked it up as an early birthday present! Makes it that much more special!
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag. It looks like a combination of MK's Hamilton and Selma, but the leather is PERFECTION! Coach bags don't normally appeal to me, but this one sure stands out. Now I know a colored Swagger or two may be in my future... REALLY wishing Coach would make the lilac one in the larger sizes.



Very nice and a classic color.  I also wish they made the lilac bigger. &#128533;


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> A Bloomingdale's just opened up today and I was in heaven!  I loved the color of smileydimples blue Lexi but unfortunately it wasn't available in store but I happened to come across this and I stopped in my tracks.   Love the color and the hardware and oodles of pockets.   I'm not too familiar  with this brand but I like it and that's pretty much all that matters to me.  &#128522;



That's pretty... I found mine at Saks that's the only place I have seen it at... If you like it that's all that matters sometimes it's not all about the brand congrats she's pretty


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice and a classic color.  I also wish they made the lilac bigger. &#128533;



Thank you! I'd been carrying my black Hamilton for over a week before purchasing this. I usually gravitate toward the brighter colors, but any time I pull out that black Hamilton, I'm reminded of how much I love black. Sad thing is now I'll be selling the Hamilton. But I really have no need for it now with the Swagger. It's such an amazing bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> That's pretty... I found mine at Saks that's the only place I have seen it at... If you like it that's all that matters sometimes it's not all about the brand congrats she's pretty



Oh okay, thanks I thought it was Bloomingdale's and when I checked online it was there but I just checked now and it says no longer available.   It was discounted when I saw it so I'm not surprised it's gone.  I only have a Off Saks here, but at least I have a Bloomingdale's now!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Oh okay, thanks I thought it was Bloomingdale's and when I checked online it was there but I just checked now and it says no longer available.   It was discounted when I saw it so I'm not surprised it's gone.  I only have a Off Saks here, but at least I have a Bloomingdale's now!



Yeah glad you have Bloomingdales... They have good sales 
Yeah they had one I liked that was bigger but it sold out ... Glad you found something


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Posting on here to show off my new Coach Swagger! I've had my heart set on this style of bag for over a year now, but couldn't really justify the price tag. I've been looking around online and thought the 27 would be a perfect fit for me, but upon seeing it in person, knew I had to have the regular size. I'm so happy my husband picked it up as an early birthday present! Makes it that much more special!
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag. It looks like a combination of MK's Hamilton and Selma, but the leather is PERFECTION! Coach bags don't normally appeal to me, but this one sure stands out. Now I know a colored Swagger or two may be in my future... REALLY wishing Coach would make the lilac one in the larger sizes.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shop_Fashta

My favorite Marc by Marc Jacobs Luna messenger crossbody purse in soft black leather! Perfect for the new fall/winter season to wear dressed up or down.


----------



## Christa72720

myluvofbags said:


> A Bloomingdale's just opened up today and I was in heaven!  I loved the color of smileydimples blue Lexi but unfortunately it wasn't available in store but I happened to come across this and I stopped in my tracks.   Love the color and the hardware and oodles of pockets.   I'm not too familiar  with this brand but I like it and that's pretty much all that matters to me.  &#128522;



Love the bag!! Botkier is actually a very popular high end brand. They make some really great bags! They have a backpack-Warren, that is gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> A Bloomingdale's just opened up today and I was in heaven!  I loved the color of smileydimples blue Lexi but unfortunately it wasn't available in store but I happened to come across this and I stopped in my tracks.   Love the color and the hardware and oodles of pockets.   I'm not too familiar  with this brand but I like it and that's pretty much all that matters to me.  &#55357;&#56842;



Great color! they are sold at a department store here, so i have touched them in the past, isn't their a forum for them here??

Yep, wasn't dreaming lol

http://forum.purseblog.com/botkier-new-york/



MDT said:


> Posting on here to show off my new Coach Swagger! I've had my heart set on this style of bag for over a year now, but couldn't really justify the price tag. I've been looking around online and thought the 27 would be a perfect fit for me, but upon seeing it in person, knew I had to have the regular size. I'm so happy my husband picked it up as an early birthday present! Makes it that much more special!
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag. It looks like a combination of MK's Hamilton and Selma, but the leather is PERFECTION! Coach bags don't normally appeal to me, but this one sure stands out. Now I know a colored Swagger or two may be in my future... REALLY wishing Coach would make the lilac one in the larger sizes.



So nice! love swaggers but they are a bit heavy... the GHW looks fantastic w/the black.


----------



## MDT

HesitantShopper said:


> So nice! love swaggers but they are a bit heavy... the GHW looks fantastic w/the black.



I've heard that complaint a lot and I'm waiting for my arm to fall off! Haha! I've carried it for a few days now and don't really feel a difference in weight between the Swagger and my e/w Hamiltons. I don't carry a ton of stuff, though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> I've heard that complaint a lot and I'm waiting for my arm to fall off! Haha! I've carried it for a few days now and don't really feel a difference in weight between the Swagger and my e/w Hamiltons. I don't carry a ton of stuff, though.



LOL.. i have no idea how heavy Hamilton's are, i just know generally speaking swaggers are on the heavier side.. i have lifted quite a few.. love the bag, just wouldn't want to carry it for long periods, i don't typically carry much but i swear it weighs a lot.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL.. i have no idea how heavy Hamilton's are, i just know generally speaking swaggers are on the heavier side.. i have lifted quite a few.. love the bag, just wouldn't want to carry it for long periods, i don't typically carry much but i swear it weighs a lot.



From what I heard the newer ones are lighter.   I find that hard to believe with the metal chain straps though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> From what I heard the newer ones are lighter.   I find that hard to believe with the metal chain straps though.



Really? chain adds weight. Hmmm. I don't go into the Coach boutique often. I did check out the new shearling line but only admired the swaggers as i have lifted them bunches of times, the "sister" they have made for the factory store is no lightweight either... 

Makes good carryalls but no all day shopping excursions.


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL.. i have no idea how heavy Hamilton's are, i just know generally speaking swaggers are on the heavier side.. i have lifted quite a few.. love the bag, just wouldn't want to carry it for long periods, i don't typically carry much but i swear it weighs a lot.


 


myluvofbags said:


> From what I heard the newer ones are lighter.   I find that hard to believe with the metal chain straps though.


 
I think the pebbled leather adds a bit more weight because it's substantial.  I thought the Swagger was on the heavier side when I looked at it in store.  Surprisingly, the Hamilton is made of a thinner saffiano leather, which means the body is not as heavy.  However, the chains do add some weight.  It may end up being a tie on the weight issue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> I think the pebbled leather adds a bit more weight because it's substantial.  I thought the Swagger was on the heavier side when I looked at it in store.  Surprisingly, the Hamilton is made of a thinner saffiano leather, which means the body is not as heavy.  However, the chains do add some weight.  It may end up being a tie on the weight issue.



Could be but great bags so worth it.


----------



## MDT

ubo22 said:


> I think the pebbled leather adds a bit more weight because it's substantial.  I thought the Swagger was on the heavier side when I looked at it in store.  Surprisingly, the Hamilton is made of a thinner saffiano leather, which means the body is not as heavy.  However, the chains do add some weight.  It may end up being a tie on the weight issue.



Thankfully, the black one only comes with the regular leather strap, not the chain strap. I don't normally use straps anyway and throw them in their dust bags so I don't lose them.

Now I need to get out one of my Hamiltons and compare leathers!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Thankfully, the black one only comes with the regular leather strap, not the chain strap. I don't normally use straps anyway and throw them in their dust bags so I don't lose them.
> 
> Now I need to get out one of my Hamiltons and compare leathers!



That's good, while i like the look of the chains the added weight one does not need!


----------



## paula3boys

My new beauty- 40% off then another 20% off


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> My new beauty- 40% off then another 20% off
> View attachment 3187830



That's beautiful where you find that beauty congrats


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> My new beauty- 40% off then another 20% off
> View attachment 3187830



Great deal! love the color. I rarely get to see his bags, nobody sells them where i live other than the odd return that shows up at a department store lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

A wristlet by roots made with Horween leather and Pendleton wool.




And yes, it seriously has that many tags lol


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> That's beautiful where you find that beauty congrats







HesitantShopper said:


> Great deal! love the color. I rarely get to see his bags, nobody sells them where i live other than the odd return that shows up at a department store lol.




Thank you. I love this red canyon color with gunmetal hardware. I got it from Nordstrom but it's sold out companywide now


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My absolutt favorite brand besides MK is the danish brand " by Malene Birger ". It's one of my favorite designers when it comes to high end fashion and I'm lucky to own several items and clothes from this designer. The bags are truely stunning, and comes in a variety of patterns, styles and color. I love my clutch and weekend bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> My absolutt favorite brand besides MK is the danish brand " by Malene Birger ". It's one of my favorite designers when it comes to high end fashion and I'm lucky to own several items and clothes from this designer. The bags are truely stunning, and comes in a variety of patterns, styles and color. I love my clutch and weekend bag!



what a fun design! never heard of them before, have to do a search.


----------



## Christa72720

Norwegian Girl said:


> My absolutt favorite brand besides MK is the danish brand " by Malene Birger ". It's one of my favorite designers when it comes to high end fashion and I'm lucky to own several items and clothes from this designer. The bags are truely stunning, and comes in a variety of patterns, styles and color. I love my clutch and weekend bag!



Pretty bags!


----------



## Esquared72

Not a non-MK bag, but a non-MK wallet....new KS Darla in Train Car Red. Love! Perfect match to my Merlot Bedford Shoulder Bag!
View attachment 3191932


----------



## myluvofbags

eehlers said:


> Not a non-MK bag, but a non-MK wallet....new KS Darla in Train Car Red. Love! Perfect match to my Merlot Bedford Shoulder Bag!
> View attachment 3191932



Yes the color looks like it matches well with Merlot. I like trifold wallets, great especially for smaller bags.


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Not a non-MK bag, but a non-MK wallet....new KS Darla in Train Car Red. Love! Perfect match to my Merlot Bedford Shoulder Bag!
> View attachment 3191932




I got the Slim Bee wristlet in this colour earlier on this fall, I love how the colour looks more red in some lighting and more burgundy in others.


----------



## x_tina

Do anyone heard "victoria" brand before? not victoria beckham. only victoria.


----------



## leoloo24

I've cycled through many brands...I'm bored easily, apparently.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Not a non-MK bag, but a non-MK wallet....new KS Darla in Train Car Red. Love! Perfect match to my Merlot Bedford Shoulder Bag!
> View attachment 3191932



Oh what a fantastic color! bet it would go nicely with Merlot.


----------



## HesitantShopper

x_tina said:


> Do anyone heard "victoria" brand before? not victoria beckham. only victoria.



Sorry, i have not. Has a google search yielded anything?


----------



## myluvofbags

x_tina said:


> Do anyone heard "victoria" brand before? not victoria beckham. only victoria.



There is a Victoria leather company website


----------



## Esquared72

myluvofbags said:


> Yes the color looks like it matches well with Merlot. I like trifold wallets, great especially for smaller bags.







reginaPhalange said:


> I got the Slim Bee wristlet in this colour earlier on this fall, I love how the colour looks more red in some lighting and more burgundy in others.







HesitantShopper said:


> Oh what a fantastic color! bet it would go nicely with Merlot.




The KS is a touch more red, but it's a pretty complementary match! 
View attachment 3192067


----------



## x_tina

myluvofbags said:


> There is a Victoria leather company website


really? can send me the link? coz already try to googling but found nothing


----------



## x_tina

HesitantShopper said:


> Sorry, i have not. Has a google search yielded anything?


Alr but found nothing. duplicate all hermes design but may be different colour


----------



## myluvofbags

x_tina said:


> really? can send me the link? coz already try to googling but found nothing



It's victorialeathercompany.com


----------



## x_tina

myluvofbags said:


> It's victorialeathercompany.com


Different with I mean. Can I show the bag at here?


----------



## myluvofbags

x_tina said:


> Different with I mean. Can I show the bag at here?



I'm not sure what you need. There is a forum under Bags, Help identify this bag.  You could try there if that's what you mean.


----------



## iheart_purses

BeachBagGal said:


> I only have two Mini Macs and they both have silver hardware so I can't speak for gold or rosegold. The chains on mine are defnitely durable. Zipper works great. I don't carry mine daily since they're too small for my daily needs. I think they're cute, fun bags that come in a ton of fun colors. I like that you can also take the chain off and use as a clutch or adjust to make it shorter. There are different leathers...I've heard that the ones that are smoother and super saturated might have color wear issues. I don't have any like that...one of mine is pebbly and super soft and the other is a stiffer nylon. If you are looking at getting one definitely get one sale because you can find some really good deals on that bag. Let me know what you decide on. Happy hunting!



I  Finally gave in and got a mini 5 zip crossbody, at a really good price  Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> I  Finally gave in and got a mini 5 zip crossbody, at a really good price  Can't wait for it to arrive!




Oh fun! What color? Definitely post a pic when you get. [emoji3]


----------



## Aya89

Hi everyone, here's my new bag from OROTON Australia, it's the stencil tote in red taupe color.



Also my new Marc Jacobs new Q Hillier hobo in puma taupe.


----------



## paula3boys

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my new bag from OROTON Australia, it's the stencil tote in red taupe color.
> View attachment 3200533
> View attachment 3200534
> 
> Also my new Marc Jacobs new Q Hillier hobo in puma taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200535
> View attachment 3200536




Love the soft MJ leather and that's a great color


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my new bag from OROTON Australia, it's the stencil tote in red taupe color.
> View attachment 3200533
> View attachment 3200534
> 
> Also my new Marc Jacobs new Q Hillier hobo in puma taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200535
> View attachment 3200536



what great bags!


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up my first ever Kate Spade bag.
It's a Holden Street Lanie Luxe in Raisin


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up my first ever Kate Spade bag.
> It's a Holden Street Lanie Luxe in Raisin




Pretty!! I love it next to your Miranda [emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Found this at Nordstrom rack Friday I'm not sure what the style of bag it is, but the leather seems so nice the zipper in the middle unzips all the way around. It was marked down then additional 30 percent off only 130 [emoji4][emoji4] 
It's a Rebecca minkoff


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Found this at Nordstrom rack Friday I'm not sure what the style of bag it is, but the leather seems so nice the zipper in the middle unzips all the way around. It was marked down then additional 30 percent off only 130 [emoji4][emoji4]
> It's a Rebecca minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200982
> View attachment 3200983
> View attachment 3200984
> View attachment 3200985
> View attachment 3200986
> View attachment 3200987
> View attachment 3200988



Very nice. I have this in pink.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Pretty!! I love it next to your Miranda [emoji7]



Lol, thanks! I hope you are doing well.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice. I have this in pink.



Oh btw, it's called a small Crosby


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Found this at Nordstrom rack Friday I'm not sure what the style of bag it is, but the leather seems so nice the zipper in the middle unzips all the way around. It was marked down then additional 30 percent off only 130 [emoji4][emoji4]
> It's a Rebecca minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200982
> View attachment 3200983
> View attachment 3200984
> View attachment 3200985
> View attachment 3200986
> View attachment 3200987
> View attachment 3200988




Lovely! I almost bought this in baby pink too, last year. Looks nice in navy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up my first ever Kate Spade bag.
> It's a Holden Street Lanie Luxe in Raisin




This is very nice! i was in a KS boutique yesterday!



smileydimples said:


> Found this at Nordstrom rack Friday I'm not sure what the style of bag it is, but the leather seems so nice the zipper in the middle unzips all the way around. It was marked down then additional 30 percent off only 130 [emoji4][emoji4]
> It's a Rebecca minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200982
> View attachment 3200983
> View attachment 3200984
> View attachment 3200985
> View attachment 3200986
> View attachment 3200987
> View attachment 3200988



Looks nice? great outside pockets, liner doesn't look picky(meaning with your fingernails) I finally got see some RM irl.. they seem like decent enough bags, there is a forum for them, maybe ask for feedback?


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Found this at Nordstrom rack Friday I'm not sure what the style of bag it is, but the leather seems so nice the zipper in the middle unzips all the way around. It was marked down then additional 30 percent off only 130 [emoji4][emoji4]
> It's a Rebecca minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200982
> View attachment 3200983
> View attachment 3200984
> View attachment 3200985
> View attachment 3200986
> View attachment 3200987
> View attachment 3200988



It's called Crosby


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Oh btw, it's called a small Crosby





Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] how do you enjoy yours? The color on mine is called moon

Wow regular 425 ... I'm doing all kinds of searching on it
It looks like mine is the tote since it's bigger . Do you have the small or tote?


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up my first ever Kate Spade bag.
> It's a Holden Street Lanie Luxe in Raisin




The Kate Spade is very nice, but that Miranda- wowza is she pretty!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely! I almost bought this in baby pink too, last year. Looks nice in navy!



Why doesn't that surprise me... It's so funny how our tastes can be so Simalar &#128522; Thank you  I just found out the color is moon


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> This is very nice! i was in a KS boutique yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice? great outside pockets, liner doesn't look picky(meaning with your fingernails) I finally got see some RM irl.. they seem like decent enough bags, there is a forum for them, maybe ask for feedback?




Thank you .., was trying for thanksgiving nails [emoji4][emoji4] 
Thanks to mylovofbags  it's called a Crosby ... I found info on it too and I'm doing lots of searches to get more info. I got a steal of a deal regular 425 can't believe I got her for 130 . It's so hard for me to break away from Michael kors lol
W x 10.5"H x 5.25"D
Genuine leather
4.5" handle drop
19.5" adjustable detachable shoulder strap drop
Custom black hardware
Two exterior zipper pockets with turn lock closure
Flap with magnetic snap closure
Two compartments with zipper pocket divider
Two interior slip pockets
One interior zipper pocket
Exclusive herringbone print lining + matching dust bag


----------



## Aya89

HesitantShopper said:


> what great bags!




Thank you, HesitantShopper[emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .., was trying for thanksgiving nails [emoji4][emoji4]
> Thanks to mylovofbags  it's called a Crosby ... I found info on it too and I'm doing lots of searches to get more info. I got a steal of a deal regular 425 can't believe I got her for 130 . It's so hard for me to break away from Michael kors lol
> W x 10.5"H x 5.25"D
> Genuine leather
> 4.5" handle drop
> 19.5" adjustable detachable shoulder strap drop
> Custom black hardware
> Two exterior zipper pockets with turn lock closure
> Flap with magnetic snap closure
> Two compartments with zipper pocket divider
> Two interior slip pockets
> One interior zipper pocket
> Exclusive herringbone print lining + matching dust bag



Sounds like it has a laundry list of features! I do get what you mean though, certain brands i am just 'comfortable' with, it's hard to break out and try other things.


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds like it has a laundry list of features! I do get what you mean though, certain brands i am just 'comfortable' with, it's hard to break out and try other things.



Yes  I had to share since I had no idea about the bag   It is hard because I want my bags to last and enjoy them and when you branch out to other brands thats unknown territory yo9u dont know how they will last


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] how do you enjoy yours? The color on mine is called moon
> 
> Wow regular 425 ... I'm doing all kinds of searching on it
> It looks like mine is the tote since it's bigger . Do you have the small or tote?



I'm not sure on the size but it looks about the same as yours. Mine is called Primrose in color. I don't use it that often as i tend to grab my other pinks but when I do I'm reminded of why I got it and how I adore it. How are you going to choose which one to use as color wise it looks like your gorgeous Lexi, lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> The Kate Spade is very nice, but that Miranda- wowza is she pretty!!



Lol! My husband commented that he saw more than a few ladies eyeballing my Miranda in the store.


----------



## Pinkalicious

There's a Tory Burch 30% off sale. I am eyeing a tote in a color similar to luggage but I just got my MK Hamilton traveler and my pre owned soft leather Hamilton, really debating on what to do... I've never had a TB bag. My friend is enabling me and saying you can never have enough bags, wonder why she is not on TPF lol. 

Does anyone have TB bags and can attest to the quality?


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> There's a Tory Burch 30% off sale. I am eyeing a tote in a color similar to luggage but I just got my MK Hamilton traveler and my pre owned soft leather Hamilton, really debating on what to do... I've never had a TB bag. My friend is enabling me and saying you can never have enough bags, wonder why she is not on TPF lol.
> 
> Does anyone have TB bags and can attest to the quality?



That's hilarious, I also have an enabler friend. Yet she doesn't purchase many herself. She always cracks me up.  Better this way than being judgy. I have yet to own a TB. I did purchase one a while back but returned it cause it was too small. Quality seems pretty good. I may add one soon. 
And she's right, can never have too many bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> There's a Tory Burch 30% off sale. I am eyeing a tote in a color similar to luggage but I just got my MK Hamilton traveler and my pre owned soft leather Hamilton, really debating on what to do... I've never had a TB bag. My friend is enabling me and saying you can never have enough bags, wonder why she is not on TPF lol.
> 
> Does anyone have TB bags and can attest to the quality?



Isn't there a TB forum? if so, i'd take a skim through it to see any problem styles, issues in general.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just got this from Rebecca Minkoff's online sale for a steal! Love the print, even though it isn't wintery lol. I'll save it. [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I just got this from Rebecca Minkoff's online sale for a steal! Love the print, even though it isn't wintery lol. I'll save it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3201824



That's a fun style!!! I would wear it in winter

Ok now I am debating between a maroon color and a french grey (similar to pearl grey) color for a Tory Burch bag. I don't have either of these colors. The TB subforum is not as lively as the MK forum so I thought I'd ask here first...what do you all think? In terms of my handbag collection, I have black, dark khaki, dusty rose, a color similar to dark dune (Coach). Should I go with timeless grey or maroon for a seasonal color? Or would any of you wear maroon in the spring?


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> I just got this from Rebecca Minkoff's online sale for a steal! Love the print, even though it isn't wintery lol. I'll save it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3201824



Oooh, I like the style. What is this one called?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> That's a fun style!!! I would wear it in winter
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now I am debating between a maroon color and a french grey (similar to pearl grey) color for a Tory Burch bag. I don't have either of these colors. The TB subforum is not as lively as the MK forum so I thought I'd ask here first...what do you all think? In terms of my handbag collection, I have black, dark khaki, dusty rose, a color similar to dark dune (Coach). Should I go with timeless grey or maroon for a seasonal color? Or would any of you wear maroon in the spring?




I would go with grey. Maroon is really pretty, but I personally wouldn't wear it in spring... maybe that's because I live in a warm climate [emoji14]. Oh and I'm partial to grey too lol. You have pix you could post for us? That could help.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> There's a Tory Burch 30% off sale. I am eyeing a tote in a color similar to luggage but I just got my MK Hamilton traveler and my pre owned soft leather Hamilton, really debating on what to do... I've never had a TB bag. My friend is enabling me and saying you can never have enough bags, wonder why she is not on TPF lol.
> 
> Does anyone have TB bags and can attest to the quality?




I like my mini Robinson double zip bag. Just ordered a second one on sale at Neiman Marcus


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Oooh, I like the style. What is this one called?




Thanks! It's the Lane Crossbody. I got it on the RM site on sale for $68!! Strap is removeable  and has card slots inside and a pocket on the outside. I just couldn't resist that tropical print... so Palm Beach resort to me. [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I would go with grey. Maroon is really pretty, but I personally wouldn't wear it in spring... maybe that's because I live in a warm climate [emoji14]. Oh and I'm partial to grey too lol. You have pix you could post for us? That could help.




Yes after seeing your dark taupe Riley I'm leaning towards grey.

I'm debating between these two!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes after seeing your dark taupe Riley I'm leaning towards grey.
> 
> I'm debating between these two!
> View attachment 3202078
> 
> View attachment 3202079



I think the maroon looks more wintery/fallish to me. I would say the grey. I have to say though I'm not a big fan of the tassel colors on the maroon ones. I think it would be cuter with solid tassels or another fob. As far as quality I can't say because I don't own any TB bags. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pinkalicious said:


> There's a Tory Burch 30% off sale. I am eyeing a tote in a color similar to luggage but I just got my MK Hamilton traveler and my pre owned soft leather Hamilton, really debating on what to do... I've never had a TB bag. My friend is enabling me and saying you can never have enough bags, wonder why she is not on TPF lol.
> 
> Does anyone have TB bags and can attest to the quality?




I would definitely go for it! I absolutely love Tory Burch, her designs are to die for and with the 30% off it's hard to resist.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I'm not sure on the size but it looks about the same as yours. Mine is called Primrose in color. I don't use it that often as i tend to grab my other pinks but when I do I'm reminded of why I got it and how I adore it. How are you going to choose which one to use as color wise it looks like your gorgeous Lexi, lol!



Ohhh noooo your right my pretty Lexi and I have navy and black  Riley great now I'm second guessing this bag only if they had other colors ... It has a swagger feel to it this Rebecca style which I picked up a new swagger during the great Macys sale I need to take pictures of it : COACH SWAGGER IN COLORBLOCK PEBBLE LEATHER light stone .


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I think the maroon looks more wintery/fallish to me. I would say the grey. I have to say though I'm not a big fan of the tassel colors on the maroon ones. I think it would be cuter with solid tassels or another fob. As far as quality I can't say because I don't own any TB bags. Let us know what you decide!




I'm definitely going to remove the tassels! I ended up ordering both haha. Nordies price matched and they have the better return policy. I will post pics when I get them.. Wish my local stores had them so I could choose in person, but prob better since I have to fly home next week and I already have zero space in my carry on.



reginaPhalange said:


> I would definitely go for it! I absolutely love Tory Burch, her designs are to die for and with the 30% off it's hard to resist.




I'm excited, it will be my first! I've always wanted one but always went with MK, time to expand my collection!



smileydimples said:


> Ohhh noooo your right my pretty Lexi and I have navy and black  Riley great now I'm second guessing this bag only if they had other colors ... It has a swagger feel to it this Rebecca style which I picked up a new swagger during the great Macys sale I need to take pictures of it : COACH SWAGGER IN COLORBLOCK PEBBLE LEATHER light stone .




Oooooh a light stone swagger! Post pics! I ended up selling my black swagger because I wasn't using it and I just got a black Hamilton. This also allowed me to have some funds for my new TB!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Ohhh noooo your right my pretty Lexi and I have navy and black  Riley great now I'm second guessing this bag only if they had other colors ... It has a swagger feel to it this Rebecca style which I picked up a new swagger during the great Macys sale I need to take pictures of it : COACH SWAGGER IN COLORBLOCK PEBBLE LEATHER light stone .



Is it the one with the black handles and trim? If so, it's been in my cart for months. I'm considering it for my spring/ summer bag. Please share pics.....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Is it the one with the black handles and trim? If so, it's been in my cart for months. I'm considering it for my spring/ summer bag. Please share pics.....




Posting pictures so happy it came brand new all wrapped up 


Pinkalicious said:


> I'm definitely going to remove the tassels! I ended up ordering both haha. Nordies
> 
> I love both of them congrats!! So funny I looked at those but with all my Riley's I decided not to
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh a light stone swagger! Post pics! I ended up selling my black swagger because I wasn't using it and I just got a black Hamilton. This also allowed me to have some funds for my new TB!




Yes ... Posting right now


----------



## smileydimples

Here's my new swagger from Macys sale !! All brand new with wrapping all on straight from warehouse


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Here's my new swagger from Macys sale !! All brand new with wrapping all on straight from warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202750
> View attachment 3202751
> View attachment 3202752
> View attachment 3202753
> View attachment 3202754



So pretty. &#128525; Color is a good neutral too. I don't use mine often as the color apricot is a bit tricky to match. I do love mine though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Here's my new swagger from Macys sale !! All brand new with wrapping all on straight from warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202750
> View attachment 3202751
> View attachment 3202752
> View attachment 3202753
> View attachment 3202754



very nice! I really like swaggers, just not sure i can get past not having an outside pocket.


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Here's my new swagger from Macys sale !! All brand new with wrapping all on straight from warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202750
> View attachment 3202751
> View attachment 3202752
> View attachment 3202753
> View attachment 3202754




Very cute!!![emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Here's my new swagger from Macys sale !! All brand new with wrapping all on straight from warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202750
> View attachment 3202751
> View attachment 3202752
> View attachment 3202753
> View attachment 3202754



OH, wow!!  I love the color combo!!  Really stands out on the swagger!  That's an awesome looking bag!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> OH, wow!!  I love the color combo!!  Really stands out on the swagger!  That's an awesome looking bag!




Thank you [emoji4] I am very happy with her especially not seeing her in person 


keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!![emoji3]



Thank you 



HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! I really like swaggers, just not sure i can get past not having an outside pocket.



I love outside pockets too but I'm just loving this combo on this bag 



myluvofbags said:


> So pretty. [emoji7] Color is a good neutral too. I don't use mine often as the color apricot is a bit tricky to match. I do love mine though.




Thank you .. Yours sounds pretty but I agree that would be hard but sounds beautiful


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Here's my new swagger from Macys sale !! All brand new with wrapping all on straight from warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202750
> View attachment 3202751
> View attachment 3202752
> View attachment 3202753
> View attachment 3202754




Sooo unique!!! Such a beauty


----------



## Aya89

my Coach Ashley satchel... Bright & pretty.
Still brand new and hasn't been used. But looks like it will hold lots of stuff.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> View attachment 3207753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Coach Ashley satchel... Bright & pretty.
> Still brand new and hasn't been used. But looks like it will hold lots of stuff.



Fab color! looks plenty roomy too. Was a nice line.. i own an Ashely satchel though it got adopted by my oldest daughter lol.


----------



## Aya89

HesitantShopper said:


> Fab color! looks plenty roomy too. Was a nice line.. i own an Ashely satchel though it got adopted by my oldest daughter lol.




Thank you, Hesitantshopper[emoji106][emoji3]

So kind of you...


----------



## Pinkalicious

My new gorgeous Tory Burch! At first I thought it was too small but it's a good size for me. I love this color. It's French grey. Less taupe in person than what it shows.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3209033
> 
> My new gorgeous Tory Burch! At first I thought it was too small but it's a good size for me. I love this color. It's French grey. Less taupe in person than what it shows.



Pretty! Is it love? How's the quality? What about the Merlot one?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3209033
> 
> My new gorgeous Tory Burch! At first I thought it was too small but it's a good size for me. I love this color. It's French grey. Less taupe in person than what it shows.



Very nice! reminds me a bit of Riley! Only just saw TB in person at the end of Nov,they are not easily gotten where i live.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Is it love? How's the quality? What about the Merlot one?




Really loving the leather and quality! Feels substantial with chewy thick leather and nice silver hardware. I just got the merlot ("shiraz") tonight and will take pics tmrw  I am likely returning it as I should be receiving merlot mckenna tomorrow! Def keeping this one though!



HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! reminds me a bit of Riley! Only just saw TB in person at the end of Nov,they are not easily gotten where i live.




It does! It's a bit smaller than the large and bigger than the small. I haven't seen the medium Riley but it might be the same size. What I like about the TB is the cross body strap attaches on the sides instead of at the handles. Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My good friend got me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]


----------



## bunny82

I like Coach as well, but MK is still my favorite


----------



## laurelenas

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend got me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218881




This is so cute! Great colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurelenas said:


> This is so cute! Great colors!



Thanks! I'll be looking forward to using it! It does fit my iPhone 6.


----------



## cdtracing

Aya89 said:


> View attachment 3207753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Coach Ashley satchel... Bright & pretty.
> Still brand new and hasn't been used. But looks like it will hold lots of stuff.



This is a beautiful bag.  Is the color a true coral as it looks in the picture?  I love that color!!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3209033
> 
> My new gorgeous Tory Burch! At first I thought it was too small but it's a good size for me. I love this color. It's French grey. Less taupe in person than what it shows.



That's quite lovely.  How do you like Tory Burch bags?  I haven't really paid them very much attention but this one is a stunner!  It reminds me of the Riley.  How does it compare to the MK version?


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend got me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218881



This is so cute!!  Will be wonderful to carry, especially in the Spring & Summer!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> This is so cute!!  Will be wonderful to carry, especially in the Spring & Summer!



I agree, thanks! Loving the color combo and it holds my iPhone 6.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend got me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218881



Super cute! D&B has nice stuff.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! D&B has nice stuff.



Thank you! I've never ventured into D&B...the thought of another brand to add to my list is a scary thought lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Thank you! *I've never ventured into D&B...the thought of another brand to add to my list is a scary thought lol*.



For sure, sometimes it's better to limit the brands


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> For sure, sometimes it's better to limit the brands




Agreed!!! Bad enough as it is lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



This is really pretty. I've fallen in love with Coach all over again.....


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



Oooh my! This color is tdf!!! Congrats on the beauties!


----------



## fabuleux

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



This is a lovely bag. Congratulations.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.


That's so pretty congrats


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



It's beautiful!!! Love the slgs too


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks everyone. Since I got this unexpectedly along with my other MMK  bags and kate spade i have recently gotten my search for a blue will be on hold for now. There's always next year, &#128520; tehehe.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



Gorgeous! So happy you found the perfect shade of lavender! Will you wear it any time soon?


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



Saw this over at the Coach section but will comment again, it's so pretty! i saw it in person, they really nailed this color. Your SLG are fantastic too. I need a small shimmery one myself...


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! So happy you found the perfect shade of lavender! Will you wear it any time soon?



Thanks. I will definitely use it soon!


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Saw this over at the Coach section but will comment again, it's so pretty! i saw it in person, they really nailed this color. Your SLG are fantastic too. I need a small shimmery one myself...



Thanks, I thought so too as soon as I saw it. There were so many beautiful colors it was truly hard to walk out with just the one bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I thought so too as soon as I saw it. There were so many beautiful colors it was truly hard to walk out with just the one bag.



For sure. I was back in the factory store today and they had no small pouches! Plus the bag in your color was basically S/o they had a couple in the window display but no more on the shelves, guess everyone loves this color too. 

Hoping they restock the small pouches.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



What a gorgeous color!!  That Coach bag is stunning!!

Post a modeling pic when you take her out!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> What a gorgeous color!!  That Coach bag is stunning!!
> 
> Post a modeling pic when you take her out!



Thanks cdtracing. I will post pics. Trying to be good and wait till Christmas.


----------



## MDT

Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Went to the coach outlet for only some slg  and saw this gorgeous color bag in the storefront! It's the color is have been hunting for. Lilac/Lavender. They wrapped it up so nicely. I am super stoked! There were two larger sizes from this but found this crossbody size perfect.



This is absolutely gorgeous! I may have to check out this color. I'm forever on the hunt for the perfect light purple bag!


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.



Oh, that's beautiful!!


----------



## Minkette

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.


Gorgeous! The leather on those bags is amazing!!!


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.




Lovely!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.




Stunning! I fell in love with this in person too. Great choice. It's also not heavy like my black swagger was. I had to sell her cuz she was too heavy for me!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.



The gold hardware against this color makes the bag truly stunning! Great Christmas gift.


----------



## cny1941

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.




This is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.



Such a stunning combo! i think it should be fairly okay just avoid dark denim!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Swagger 20 in Chalk. Picked this one out for Christmas from my husband. I was originally looking at the red online, but fell in love with this color when I saw it in person. I've never owned a light bag so I really hope it won't be too difficult to keep clean.




It's gorgeous. I need a swagger...[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous. I need a swagger...[emoji7]



I want another one!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm really liking the Swagger!  I'm going to have to check them out!!!


----------



## MDT

Thank you, ladies!



Pinkalicious said:


> Stunning! I fell in love with this in person too. Great choice. It's also not heavy like my black swagger was. I had to sell her cuz she was too heavy for me!



I have the regular black as well and I haven't found it too heavy yet. I love both sizes. This one definitely is light as a feather.



myluvofbags said:


> The gold hardware against this color makes the bag truly stunning! Great Christmas gift.



I totally agree. I don't think silver would have been nearly as stunning. I love Coach's light gold.



HesitantShopper said:


> Such a stunning combo! i think it should be fairly okay just avoid dark denim!



I never wear denim so I should be good there! Thank you!



keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous. I need a swagger...[emoji7]



I'll enable you


----------



## Minkette

Using my Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red! Wish she made bags like these still!


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Using my Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red! Wish she made bags like these still!



Stunning! I've been on a hunt for a large Nikki for a while now. Still couldn't find the one to fall in love with. How do you like yours?


----------



## Minkette

andral5 said:


> Stunning! I've been on a hunt for a large Nikki for a while now. Still couldn't find the one to fall in love with. How do you like yours?



I really enjoy it. I don't stay easily organized with any hobo bag, however its comfortable to wear! I have two that I purchased from eBay.


----------



## cdtracing

I received this from a very dear friend & the co-owner of my youngest Rottie.  Surprise!!!  Funny thing is I sent her an MK Sutton with matching wallet & this Coach bag is similar to the Sutton.    I guess we were on the same wave link!!  She's a big Coach gal but I've been able to introduce a few MK into her handbag collection!!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> I received this from a very dear friend & the co-owner of my youngest Rottie.  Surprise!!!  Funny thing is I sent her an MK Sutton with matching wallet & this Coach bag is similar to the Sutton.    I guess we were on the same wave link!!  She's a big Coach gal but I've been able to introduce a few MK into her handbag collection!!




That's very sweet of you two. I love Sutton and this coach bag looks really nice   Love all the matching accessories congrats!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Using my Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red! Wish she made bags like these still!




Wow this bag looks so comfy to wear and red is lovely perfect for holiday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Using my Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red! Wish she made bags like these still!


Looks so nice and slouchy. 



cdtracing said:


> I received this from a very dear friend & the co-owner of my youngest Rottie.  Surprise!!!  Funny thing is I sent her an MK Sutton with matching wallet & this Coach bag is similar to the Sutton.    I guess we were on the same wave link!!  She's a big Coach gal but I've been able to introduce a few MK into her handbag collection!!



I'll repeat, super cute! a wonderful gift.


----------



## myluvofbags

Well, I was going to hold off on a blue bag till the new year but saw these two at such great prices. The left is a Kate Spade right a Marc by Marc Jacob luna drawstring. My first Mbmj. Was thinking of keeping only one but it's proving hard to choose. My DD is such an enabler. She said they are different colors and different styles! Gotta love her!


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Well, I was going to hold off on a blue bag till the new year but saw these two at such great prices. The left is a Kate Spade right a Marc by Marc Jacob luna drawstring. My first Mbmj. Was thinking of keeping only one but it's proving hard to choose. My DD is such an enabler. She said they are different colors and different styles! Gotta love her!



These are absolutely stunning. I'm with your daughter - keep both! They are very different bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

My new coach Chelsea bag done in plum and calf leather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Well, I was going to hold off on a blue bag till the new year but saw these two at such great prices. The left is a Kate Spade right a Marc by Marc Jacob luna drawstring. My first Mbmj. Was thinking of keeping only one but it's proving hard to choose. My DD is such an enabler. She said they are different colors and different styles! Gotta love her!



SHe is right they are very different styles, so i could see keeping both _however_ if you don't want too... then load them up and see which proves to be the most useful and comfortable!


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> That's very sweet of you two. I love Sutton and this coach bag looks really nice   Love all the matching accessories congrats!





HesitantShopper said:


> I'll repeat, super cute! a wonderful gift.




Thank you ladies!!  For a large purse, it's light weight & comfortable to carry.


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> My new coach Chelsea bag done in plum and calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3223373




I love the color of this bag! So pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> My new coach Chelsea bag done in plum and calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3223373



This plum color is fantastic and the leather looks so soft.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Well, I was going to hold off on a blue bag till the new year but saw these two at such great prices. The left is a Kate Spade right a Marc by Marc Jacob luna drawstring. My first Mbmj. Was thinking of keeping only one but it's proving hard to choose. My DD is such an enabler. She said they are different colors and different styles! Gotta love her!



I would also keep both since they are so different.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Using my Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red! Wish she made bags like these still!



Love the leather....



HesitantShopper said:


> My new coach Chelsea bag done in plum and calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 3223373



Very nice color....


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> I love the color of this bag! So pretty!



Ty! yes, they definitely nailed the color with this...



myluvofbags said:


> This plum color is fantastic and the leather looks so soft.



Yes, very soft apparently it's calf.  



keishapie1973 said:


> Love the leather....
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice color....



TY!


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

Minkette said:


> Using my Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red! Wish she made bags like these still!


Love this bag! I'm not too familiar with her bags I'll have to look more into them. I always lean more onto hobo style bags more than any other style.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Well, I was going to hold off on a blue bag till the new year but saw these two at such great prices. The left is a Kate Spade right a Marc by Marc Jacob luna drawstring. My first Mbmj. Was thinking of keeping only one but it's proving hard to choose. My DD is such an enabler. She said they are different colors and different styles! Gotta love her!



I agree with your daughter!  Entirely different bags. Keep them both & enjoy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Ok last bag for the year and possibly half of next! Went to the mall to return something then my husband took me into LV, a total surprise! I suppose he does listen when I talk about certain bags i want.  It's a Siena PM in DE.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Ok last bag for the year and possibly half of next! Went to the mall to return something then my husband took me into LV, a total surprise! I suppose he does listen when I talk about certain bags i want.  It's a Siena PM in DE.



WOW!!!  That's really nice!  Your hubby is definitely a keeper!!!  Team Hubby!!


----------



## iheart_purses

myluvofbags said:


> Ok last bag for the year and possibly half of next! Went to the mall to return something then my husband took me into LV, a total surprise! I suppose he does listen when I talk about certain bags i want.  It's a Siena PM in DE.



Haha that'll be  the day when my husband takes me to LV... 
Is that a hot air balloon key chain? It's really cute!  & the the bag is nice


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Ok last bag for the year and possibly half of next! Went to the mall to return something then my husband took me into LV, a total surprise! I suppose he does listen when I talk about certain bags i want.  It's a Siena PM in DE.



That's lovely! I know mine knows what i like but he still will only take me to buy vs buying himself lol.

Enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Ok last bag for the year and possibly half of next! Went to the mall to return something then my husband took me into LV, a total surprise! I suppose he does listen when I talk about certain bags i want.  It's a Siena PM in DE.




I like the this style, it is a bit different to the most common style I see here- very nice, what a great husband you have too!  When I was in Las Vegas my husband offered to take me into the LV store but after a quick search on the internet I discovered that the LV bags are cheaper for me to get here in the UK than the U.S. so I declined- instead I got a few more MK bags so that offer disappeared!!

I know I have already commented on the charm but I love it and it looks great on this bag!!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I like the this style, it is a bit different to the most common style I see here- very nice, what a great husband you have too!  When I was in Las Vegas my husband offered to take me into the LV store but after a quick search on the internet I discovered that the LV bags are cheaper for me to get here in the UK than the U.S. so I declined- instead I got a few more MK bags so that offer disappeared!!
> 
> I know I have already commented on the charm but I love it and it looks great on this bag!!



Thanks you. It's actually why I liked it also. Very subtle and really comfortable. It has been over 8 years I'd say since my last LV purchase, lol. I have been heavily into MK too!







HesitantShopper said:


> That's lovely! I know mine knows what i like but he still will only take me to buy vs buying himself lol.
> 
> Enjoy!




Thanks you HesitantShopper. I was actually with him. Thought we were only browsing when he told the SA to pull it down and said this is the one she will take. I was truly happy he remembered and quite stunned too! I guess better safe than sorry, lol!






iheart_purses said:


> Haha that'll be  the day when my husband takes me to LV...
> Is that a hot air balloon key chain? It's really cute!  & the the bag is nice




It might happen, it took me a long time before I first stepped into one! Yes, it's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. I love it.






cdtracing said:


> WOW!!!  That's really nice!  Your hubby is definitely a keeper!!!  Team Hubby!!



Thanks cdtracing! He makes me feel lucky to have him. I'm definitely not giving him up!


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Well, I was going to hold off on a blue bag till the new year but saw these two at such great prices. The left is a Kate Spade right a Marc by Marc Jacob luna drawstring. My first Mbmj. Was thinking of keeping only one but it's proving hard to choose. My DD is such an enabler. She said they are different colors and different styles! Gotta love her!



Ok, thanks everyone for the advice. I decided it's not my time yet to have a MbMJ bag. Upon looking at them i realized it's too close in color to a Coach drawstring bag i already have. It was a tough decision but felt if I kept it i would probably never use my coach bag. Here is a better pic of the color. It's a darker blue. Love the kate spade one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks you HesitantShopper. I was actually with him. Thought we were only browsing when he told the SA to pull it down and said this is the one she will take. I was truly happy he remembered and quite stunned too! I guess better safe than sorry, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That is so sweet! I am intrigued by LV but they are so darn expensive here.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, thanks everyone for the advice. I decided it's not my time yet to have a MbMJ bag. Upon looking at them i realized it's too close in color to a Coach drawstring bag i already have. It was a tough decision but felt if I kept it i would probably never use my coach bag. Here is a better pic of the color. It's a darker blue. Love the kate spade one!



Sounds like a good decision, no sense in duplicating yourself.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Carrying my Dooney & Bourke Rebecca that I got for Christmas. This is my 3rd DB handbag and I love them. They have replaced my love of all things MK


----------



## MDT

Moving to Texas said:


> Carrying my Dooney & Bourke Rebecca that I got for Christmas. This is my 3rd DB handbag and I love them. They have replaced my love of all things MK



No problem with changing it up! I'm currently in love with Coach and have kind of taken a break from MK. After buying two Coach Swaggers the past two months, the quality of the usual saffiano MK bags I buy vs. the Coach pebbled leather doesn't even compare. I've found myself returning a lot of MK bags because of quality control issues (uneven stitching, frayed stitching, dents, creases, stuff like that). I'm sure I'll give MK a try again at some point, but in the mean time I will just enjoy MK accessories!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Moving to Texas said:


> Carrying my Dooney & Bourke Rebecca that I got for Christmas. This is my 3rd DB handbag and I love them. They have replaced my love of all things MK




D&B are really nice, nothing wrong with switching it up!



MDT said:


> No problem with changing it up! I'm currently in love with Coach and have kind of taken a break from MK. After buying two Coach Swaggers the past two months, the quality of the usual saffiano MK bags I buy vs. the Coach pebbled leather doesn't even compare. I've found myself returning a lot of MK bags because of quality control issues (uneven stitching, frayed stitching, dents, creases, stuff like that). I'm sure I'll give MK a try again at some point, but in the mean time I will just enjoy MK accessories!



The Swaggers are one of Coach's good representations of the brand, I only have two MK one Saffiano and one done in calf leather.. both seem nice and have stood up well.

I only have one Coach bag now.. and it's glove tanned leather, i am no fan of their crossgrain and while i love the swaggers i didn't like the current metallic offerings so went with another brand entirely, so i am not in MK or Coach atm lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

My new love a Roots small Grace satchel.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> No problem with changing it up! I'm currently in love with Coach and have kind of taken a break from MK. After buying two Coach Swaggers the past two months, the quality of the usual saffiano MK bags I buy vs. the Coach pebbled leather doesn't even compare. I've found myself returning a lot of MK bags because of quality control issues (uneven stitching, frayed stitching, dents, creases, stuff like that). I'm sure I'll give MK a try again at some point, but in the mean time I will just enjoy MK accessories!



I know what you mean! I love Coach too, and then sometimes MK sucks me back in. I have been using my soft leather black MK hamilton and it's just so easy to use. But I've been eyeing a bunch of Coach bags lately. I have 1 Minetta and I sold my black swagger (too heavy), but the quality is great. I want the bennett but am not completely sold on black or (another) stone bag..unless I sell my minetta which I barely use anymore as it's too small for my needs. The pebbled leather just looks so beautiful on the bennett.



HesitantShopper said:


> My new love a Roots small Grace satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3227854



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I know what you mean! I love Coach too, and then sometimes MK sucks me back in. I have been using my soft leather black MK hamilton and it's just so easy to use. But I've been eyeing a bunch of Coach bags lately. I have 1 Minetta and I sold my black swagger (too heavy), but the quality is great. I want the bennett but am not completely sold on black or (another) stone bag..unless I sell my minetta which I barely use anymore as it's too small for my needs. The pebbled leather just looks so beautiful on the bennett.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!



Ty!


----------



## Minkette

The bag that started it all.... Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Black (Happy New Year!)


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anyone in here have any Chloe bags? I'm curious to know if there are other MK girls in here who would buy one? I love the Drew bag but don't think I could spend that much.


----------



## Minkette

Using my Longchamp today!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Using my Longchamp today!




Nice! What color is that?


----------



## Minkette

cny1941 said:


> Nice! What color is that?



Black Neo (Large)


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Black Neo (Large)




Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> The bag that started it all.... Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Black (Happy New Year!)



Very nice! love the large outside pocket!



Minkette said:


> Using my Longchamp today!



Sweet! i still have my LC's.. i have red and mint. Adore how light they are, even stuffed.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> The bag that started it all.... Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Black (Happy New Year!)



I love this! I keep seeing it at Saks Off 5th and love the black with silver hardware. I am still on the fence with the style but love the functionality...ability to wear on the shoulder or with the longer strap. How do you like it?



Minkette said:


> Using my Longchamp today!



Love the neo! i love my longchamp. So easy to wear and useful.


----------



## Minkette

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this! I keep seeing it at Saks Off 5th and love the black with silver hardware. I am still on the fence with the style but love the functionality...ability to wear on the shoulder or with the longer strap. How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the neo! i love my longchamp. So easy to wear and useful.


I like the shoulder strap as it is a bit wider than most MK bags for example. I can wear the bag crossbody; however, I should note that I am only 5 foot tall. The strap is not adjustable and would not likely work for someone much taller than me. The bag is a bit wide at the base; however, it slouches when worn crossbody so there is a bit more comfort.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!


----------



## myluvofbags

CoachGirl12 said:


> Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231737



Great looking bag. I have been contemplating a bag from this brand. Heard only good things.


----------



## CoachGirl12

myluvofbags said:


> Great looking bag. I have been contemplating a bag from this brand. Heard only good things.



Thank u!


----------



## smileydimples

CoachGirl12 said:


> Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231737




Is this one like yours I love the color. I was looked at their handbags but didn't know much about them and don't see any real chat about them so I wasn't quite sure if they were any good so I always just passed by not getting one


----------



## CoachGirl12

smileydimples said:


> Is this one like yours I love the color. I was looked at their handbags but didn't know much about them and don't see any real chat about them so I wasn't quite sure if they were any good so I always just passed by not getting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231855




Yep! That's the same bag which is the mini which fits a full sized check book wallet...I eventually want to get a large but I like the fact that this one looks super cute as a crossbody. Where did u pull that pic from their site? I didn't see that one on there must've missed it? Lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231737



Very nice, reminds me a bit of the Ava.


----------



## CoachGirl12

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, reminds me a bit of the Ava.


Thank you!


----------



## andral5

CoachGirl12 said:


> Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231737



Love t! Very modern!


----------



## cdtracing

CoachGirl12 said:


> Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231737



Very interesting.  I'm not familiar with this designer but I really like this bag.  Do you find him online or in retail stores?


----------



## CoachGirl12

cdtracing said:


> Very interesting.  I'm not familiar with this designer but I really like this bag.  Do you find him online or in retail stores?


Thanks. I like the style... different from anything else that I have ever owned.

The designer has actual retail stores (depending on state) - not sold in dept stores... and has an online website. Hope that helps!


----------



## CoachGirl12

andral5 said:


> Love t! Very modern!


Thank you!!


----------



## MKB0925

cdtracing said:


> Very interesting.  I'm not familiar with this designer but I really like this bag.  Do you find him online or in retail stores?




I believe there is a store and online.


----------



## MDT

CoachGirl12 said:


> Trying to mix up my bag collection a bit (aside from Coach and Michael Kors) and start out the new year with a new designer! Just picked up this Henri Bendel beauty (I'm already scoping out my next bag from Bendel lol) I already own a lot of the accessories and never owned one of their bags but now I do, and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231737



This is really, really cute! Reminds me of the Ava, too, but I like this one better!


----------



## Kaoli

Euromutt86 said:


> Do you branch out often and buy other brands? If so, what brands? How do they compare to MK?




I started with MK but then I switched to Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs and LV [emoji6]


----------



## andral5

I just got 2 Rebecca Minkoff Nikkis today, so my new year started well from this point of view 














Besides the Marc by MJ bag that I use everyday for school/work. 






And a couple more MbMJ and RM.

I intend to dye the light grey Nikki in a dark red/merlot/burgundy color. Hopefully it'll get as close to what I want as possible.


----------



## Hoanghai4784

I think Coach and Kade Spade are so nice.
I have bought a Coach Christie and a Cedar Street for a very good sale price. They look gorgeous and I heard that Coach is more durable and Kade Spade is a bit more classy. But I am not sure


----------



## MDT

My last purchase of 2015. I've now put myself on a BAN for the entire year of 2016! Now that I have my perfect pink bag, I actually feel content with my little collection!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MDT said:


> This is really, really cute! Reminds me of the Ava, too, but I like this one better!



Thank u!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> My last purchase of 2015. I've now put myself on a BAN for the entire year of 2016! Now that I have my perfect pink bag, I actually feel content with my little collection!



Great pink bag choice to end the year. Content for the whole year, I am totally impressed and want to get to that point!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> My last purchase of 2015. I've now put myself on a BAN for the entire year of 2016! Now that I have my perfect pink bag, I actually feel content with my little collection!




Gorgeous!!! Coach has some really pretty and tempting bags being released. Come on over and join our "ban" thread. [emoji3]


----------



## tonij2000

MDT said:


> My last purchase of 2015. I've now put myself on a BAN for the entire year of 2016! Now that I have my perfect pink bag, I actually feel content with my little collection!



Love Crosby, congrats!


----------



## MDT

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Coach has some really pretty and tempting bags being released. Come on over and join our "ban" thread. [emoji3]



I'll have to do that 



tonij2000 said:


> Love Crosby, congrats!



Thanks! I've been looking at Crosby for awhile and am glad to have one! It's the perfect size.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Coach has some really pretty and tempting bags being released. Come on over and join our "ban" thread. [emoji3]



Lol, yes we need more who are content for support over there!


----------



## Minkette

RM Love Crossbody today


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hoanghai4784 said:


> I think Coach and Kade Spade are so nice.
> I have bought a Coach Christie and a Cedar Street for a very good sale price. They look gorgeous and I heard that Coach is more durable and Kade Spade is a bit more classy. But I am not sure



Overall Coach is decent, i think KS with a few notable exceptions quality seems mixed, i know i opted to not keep a KS bag i bought earlier last year because of the conflicting reviews overall of the brand. 



MDT said:


> My last purchase of 2015. I've now put myself on a BAN for the entire year of 2016! Now that I have my perfect pink bag, I actually feel content with my little collection!



Great Crosby! love the turnlock. (totally turnlock obsessed) 



Minkette said:


> RM Love Crossbody today



Very nice! and lookie green grass! lol


----------



## Minkette

HesitantShopper said:


> Overall Coach is decent, i think KS with a few notable exceptions quality seems mixed, i know i opted to not keep a KS bag i bought earlier last year because of the conflicting reviews overall of the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Crosby! love the turnlock. (totally turnlock obsessed)
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! and lookie green grass! lol


Haha... Yes... my husbands pride and joy! We ran out of grass seed in the back yard! I have a patch here and there. Its quite comical!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Haha... Yes... my husbands pride and joy! We ran out of grass seed in the back yard! I have a patch here and there. Its quite comical!



AT least there is grass mine is buried under ice & snow now.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> My last purchase of 2015. I've now put myself on a BAN for the entire year of 2016! Now that I have my perfect pink bag, I actually feel content with my little collection!




MDT this is lovely!!!!! Congrats



Minkette said:


> RM Love Crossbody today




My friend just got this, it's beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> RM Love Crossbody today



She's beautiful!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> she's beautiful!



+1!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hey ladies I need help! I saw this beautiful Gianni Chiarini bag at marshalls and I love it. I just can't decide between the mauve and grey. I don't have either colors in my collection. The leather is soft and beautiful! $149.99. The lining is red which doesn't match the mauve but you can't see it from the outside. The grey one is stuffed so they might look different. Which one would you choose?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Hey ladies I need help! I saw this beautiful Gianni Chiarini bag at marshalls and I love it. I just can't decide between the mauve and grey. I don't have either colors in my collection. The leather is soft and beautiful! $149.99. The lining is red which doesn't match the mauve but you can't see it from the outside. The grey one is stuffed so they might look different. Which one would you choose?
> View attachment 3242009
> 
> View attachment 3242014
> 
> View attachment 3242015




Can you snap a pic of inside?


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Can you snap a pic of inside?




Oh I'm not at marshalls anymore! I told myself I'd come back and think it over [emoji4] the inside is a red nylon like material, with pockets on both sides


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh I'm not at marshalls anymore! I told myself I'd come back and think it over [emoji4] the inside is a red nylon like material, with pockets on both sides




 Oh okay lol. I like both colors, but semi based on the interior I would go with the gray. Which one are you thinking?


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Hey ladies I need help! I saw this beautiful Gianni Chiarini bag at marshalls and I love it. I just can't decide between the mauve and grey. I don't have either colors in my collection. The leather is soft and beautiful! $149.99. The lining is red which doesn't match the mauve but you can't see it from the outside. The grey one is stuffed so they might look different. Which one would you choose?
> View attachment 3242009
> 
> View attachment 3242014
> 
> View attachment 3242015



Both are beautiful colors but there is something more to that dark grey that I am more partial to.  This might be a good looking baby bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh okay lol. I like both colors, but semi based on the interior I would go with the gray. Which one are you thinking?




I was leaning towards the dusty rose too but the red lining was also my issue with it. The gray is gorgeous with the red interior. Idk if I "need" it but I love totes and use my longchamp constantly as I travel a lot. But I looked up the brand online and it's Italian, a lot of people rave about the leather even after several years and that's what drew me in.. The leather is so soft!



myluvofbags said:


> Both are beautiful colors but there is something more to that dark grey that I am more partial to.  This might be a good looking baby bag.




There's something about that gray too! It's a nice rich gray. I was thinking it could be a baby bag too or at least a mommy bag.. Cuz I just bought a petunia pickle bottom bag on eBay for $67. (Orig $189)


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> I was leaning towards the dusty rose too but the red lining was also my issue with it. The gray is gorgeous with the red interior. Idk if I "need" it but I love totes and use my longchamp constantly as I travel a lot. But I looked up the brand online and it's Italian, a lot of people rave about the leather even after several years and that's what drew me in.. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about that gray too! It's a nice rich gray. I was thinking it could be a baby bag too or at least a mommy bag.. Cuz I just bought a petunia pickle bottom bag on eBay for $67. (Orig $189)
> 
> View attachment 3242202



This is a lovely bag. I like the color and embossing detail.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I was leaning towards the dusty rose too but the red lining was also my issue with it. The gray is gorgeous with the red interior. Idk if I "need" it but I love totes and use my longchamp constantly as I travel a lot. But I looked up the brand online and it's Italian, a lot of people rave about the leather even after several years and that's what drew me in.. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about that gray too! It's a nice rich gray. I was thinking it could be a baby bag too or at least a mommy bag.. Cuz I just bought a petunia pickle bottom bag on eBay for $67. (Orig $189)
> 
> View attachment 3242202



That is cute!(PPB) i forgot all about those... Must look one up for my daughter my first grandbaby is coming this summer. 

I personally am a fan of the grey bag, not only suits it but even more so with having a red liner... looks very soft.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> That is cute!(PPB) i forgot all about those... Must look one up for my daughter my first grandbaby is coming this summer.
> 
> I personally am a fan of the grey bag, not only suits it but even more so with having a red liner... looks very soft.




I think it's so practical! I'm loving the mauve too the more I look at both... But I'm torn haha I wish there was only 1 color available so it would make my choice easier


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I think it's so practical! I'm loving the mauve too the more I look at both... But I'm torn haha I wish there was only 1 color available so it would make my choice easier



Ah, who says having choices makes it easier.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I was leaning towards the dusty rose too but the red lining was also my issue with it. The gray is gorgeous with the red interior. Idk if I "need" it but I love totes and use my longchamp constantly as I travel a lot. But I looked up the brand online and it's Italian, a lot of people rave about the leather even after several years and that's what drew me in.. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about that gray too! It's a nice rich gray. I was thinking it could be a baby bag too or at least a mommy bag.. Cuz I just bought a petunia pickle bottom bag on eBay for $67. (Orig $189)
> 
> View attachment 3242202



That diaper bag is so cute


----------



## iheart_purses

I just ordered a Coach saddle bag from the new 75th anniversary collection! 
I am so excited to see it! My local stores did not get them in so I had to order it in through the store, so now I have to wait....http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...omen-handbags-shoulder-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUX

Last year was the year of MK, honestly I feel I bought too many MK bags last year, this year I am trying to go for new things!
MK will always have a place in my heart I will still love my bags, just time for a change


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> I just ordered a Coach saddle bag from the new 75th anniversary collection!
> I am so excited to see it! My local stores did not get them in so I had to order it in through the store, so now I have to wait....http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...omen-handbags-shoulder-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUX
> 
> Last year was the year of MK, honestly I feel I bought too many MK bags last year, this year I am trying to go for new things!
> MK will always have a place in my heart I will still love my bags, just time for a change



It's a good looking bag. I like the saddle style bags. I'm with you as far as MK pretty much all last year and will always love them. There were a few other brands I branched out to at the tail end of the year and am feeling this year I will venture out more although I don't plan on adding too many this year. &#128519; Trying to be good.


----------



## bagsncakes

Bought this small beauty from saksfifthavenue on sale.  It's by Mz Wallace. I have their Paige and Hayley and love them. This is the janie.


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> I just ordered a Coach saddle bag from the new 75th anniversary collection!
> I am so excited to see it! My local stores did not get them in so I had to order it in through the store, so now I have to wait....http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...omen-handbags-shoulder-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUX
> 
> Last year was the year of MK, honestly I feel I bought too many MK bags last year, this year I am trying to go for new things!
> MK will always have a place in my heart I will still love my bags, just time for a change



This is kind of where I'm at too. MK is my first love and I adore every bag in my collection. However, after my Nomad purchase I'm drawn to Coach and I'm even looking at some other designers. My eye is on a Coach for my spring/ summer bag.  I love the saddle bags. Please post pics once it arrives....


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> I just ordered a Coach saddle bag from the new 75th anniversary collection!
> I am so excited to see it! My local stores did not get them in so I had to order it in through the store, so now I have to wait....http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...omen-handbags-shoulder-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUX
> 
> Last year was the year of MK, honestly I feel I bought too many MK bags last year, this year I am trying to go for new things!
> MK will always have a place in my heart I will still love my bags, just time for a change




I feel the same! I have 2 MKs right now (used to have a lot!) and I feel that's a good amount. I've been looking into Coach more too, love the saddle bag!



Mariamshah said:


> Bought this small beauty from saksfifthavenue on sale.  It's by Mz Wallace. I have their Paige and Hayley and love them. This is the janie.
> View attachment 3243159
> 
> View attachment 3243158




That's so cute!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> That is cute!(PPB) i forgot all about those... Must look one up for my daughter my first grandbaby is coming this summer.
> 
> I personally am a fan of the grey bag, not only suits it but even more so with having a red liner... looks very soft.




Congrats! Are you having a grandson or granddaughter? I like this diaper bag cuz it can be machine washed and the inside has a changing pad (detachable) with wipeable liner inside. It can be worn as a backpack or Crossbody/shoulder bag too!



smileydimples said:


> That diaper bag is so cute




Thanks[emoji178]
It took me a long time to decide but I didn't want to spend $150+ on a new one or a jujube and I didn't want to rely on my longchamp, so a barely used pre owned petunia was the best for my budget!


----------



## MKB0925

Mariamshah said:


> Bought this small beauty from saksfifthavenue on sale.  It's by Mz Wallace. I have their Paige and Hayley and love them. This is the janie.
> View attachment 3243159
> 
> View attachment 3243158




Love this...such a cute bag!


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> I feel the same! I have 2 MKs right now (used to have a lot!) and I feel that's a good amount. I've been looking into Coach more too, love the saddle bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute!







MKB0925 said:


> Love this...such a cute bag!




Thank you [emoji177]. I hope it's the perfect little bag for me. I am big on crossbodys and I always find crossbody bags to be either too small or too big. The MK Selma medium messenger is just a bit too small. I love it and have three of them. But the extra external pocket on the Mz Wallace are perfect for those tiny extra things that take up space inside the bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> I just ordered a Coach saddle bag from the new 75th anniversary collection!
> I am so excited to see it! My local stores did not get them in so I had to order it in through the store, so now I have to wait....http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...omen-handbags-shoulder-bags&dwvar_color=DKEUX
> 
> Last year was the year of MK, honestly I feel I bought too many MK bags last year, this year I am trying to go for new things!
> MK will always have a place in my heart I will still love my bags, just time for a change



Those seem to look so nice! i unfortunately cannot carry shoulder bags anymore so i am outta luck. Do a reveal, they are nice to see.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariamshah said:


> Bought this small beauty from saksfifthavenue on sale.  It's by Mz Wallace. I have their Paige and Hayley and love them. This is the janie.
> View attachment 3243159
> 
> View attachment 3243158



Isn't this cute! loads of great pockets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats! Are you having a grandson or granddaughter? I like this diaper bag cuz it can be machine washed and the inside has a changing pad (detachable) with wipeable liner inside. It can be worn as a backpack or Crossbody/shoulder bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks[emoji178]
> It took me a long time to decide but I didn't want to spend $150+ on a new one or a jujube and I didn't want to rely on my longchamp, so a barely used pre owned petunia was the best for my budget!



NOt sure yet, though general consensus is boy... looks like a great bag! DD is wanting function apparently she does not want to carry a purse anymore she wants to dump that in favor of only carrying a diaper bag.


----------



## iheart_purses

HesitantShopper said:


> Those seem to look so nice! i unfortunately cannot carry shoulder bags anymore so i am outta luck. Do a reveal, they are nice to see.



HesistantShopper, I got the small version which is crossbody  I also have a lot of trouble carrying a bigger bag on long shopping trips now.....even with barely anything in my purse a medium selma or hamilton gets to kill me after a bit. I am hoping this coach is really comfortable.. if not, I will return it for this kind of money.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> HesistantShopper, I got the small version which is crossbody  I also have a lot of trouble carrying a bigger bag on long shopping trips now.....even with barely anything in my purse a medium selma or hamilton gets to kill me after a bit. I am hoping this coach is really comfortable.. if not, I will return it for this kind of money.



It's frustrating having pain keep you from favorite bags, i had to finally put my Marly bag away in favor of a satchel. 

Hope it works for you, i understand it's a really nice bag, a good representation of Coach.


----------



## iheart_purses

Here is my new coach saddle bag 23 in Tabac/carmine
I put it beside a Medium Selma to show the size. 
What do you girls think? I'm a little hesitant on if I want to keep it or not, the orange stitching and inside of the bag is more orange than I was expecting, and it is a bit larger/ heavier than I was hoping for. I need a light bag If I am going to be taking it all over the place with me.....


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> Here is my new coach saddle bag 23 in Tabac/carmine
> I put it beside a Medium Selma to show the size.
> What do you girls think? I'm a little hesitant on if I want to keep it or not, the orange stitching and inside of the bag is more orange than I was expecting, and it is a bit larger/ heavier than I was hoping for. I need a light bag If I am going to be taking it all over the place with me.....



Very nice!!! I love the color....


----------



## tonij2000

Heres my 10th anniversary Treesje Jovi crossbody in black glazed lambskin.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> Here is my new coach saddle bag 23 in Tabac/carmine
> I put it beside a Medium Selma to show the size.
> What do you girls think? I'm a little hesitant on if I want to keep it or not, the orange stitching and inside of the bag is more orange than I was expecting, and it is a bit larger/ heavier than I was hoping for. I need a light bag If I am going to be taking it all over the place with me.....



Looks lovely, that said if your questioning both the weight and the stitching color, perhaps it's just not for you?

Unfortunately, i have been unable to see the bags in person.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tonij2000 said:


> Heres my 10th anniversary Treesje Jovi crossbody in black glazed lambskin.



Looks very nice~


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> Here is my new coach saddle bag 23 in Tabac/carmine
> 
> I put it beside a Medium Selma to show the size.
> 
> What do you girls think? I'm a little hesitant on if I want to keep it or not, the orange stitching and inside of the bag is more orange than I was expecting, and it is a bit larger/ heavier than I was hoping for. I need a light bag If I am going to be taking it all over the place with me.....




I've learnt from experience that if you feel that way about the bag now you will probably not use it that often.  Personally, I think there something about this bag that wouldn't be for me, maybe it is the colour of the stitching or the colour in general.  If it was me I would be the lookout of another saddle bag that I loved.


----------



## MKbaglover

tonij2000 said:


> Heres my 10th anniversary Treesje Jovi crossbody in black glazed lambskin.




Very pretty bag, I love the detail!


----------



## iheart_purses

Mariamshah said:


> Bought this small beauty from saksfifthavenue on sale.  It's by Mz Wallace. I have their Paige and Hayley and love them. This is the janie.
> View attachment 3243159
> 
> View attachment 3243158



Reminds me very much of the Marc by Marc Jacobs baby groovee, , I wonder which style came first? Do you mind if I ask the price?


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> I've learnt from experience that if you feel that way about the bag now you will probably not use it that often.  Personally, I think there something about this bag that wouldn't be for me, maybe it is the colour of the stitching or the colour in general.  If it was me I would be the lookout of another saddle bag that I loved.



You are right. Sometimes I think it takes a bit of time to really decide. It was hard because I had to buy it without seeing it and then since it was already paid for I might as well take her home and decide instead of wasting my time and returning it immediately (had to pick up at store) 
I feel after a whole day that I really could spend the money elsewhere. When I think of how much in CAD$$ it ended up costing me, it is not truly worth that much if it doesn't make my heart flutter every time I look at it.


----------



## bagsncakes

iheart_purses said:


> Reminds me very much of the Marc by Marc Jacobs baby groovee, , I wonder which style came first? Do you mind if I ask the price?




Marc by Marc Jacobs baby grovee is leather but this is water resistant nylon with Italian leather trim. Here is the link. 
http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/8020067-0000/black-moto-janie
Full price is $325, around $500 Australian dollars. Which is ALOT of money for a nylon bag. So I would never buy it at full price. I paid $177 Australian which is around $130 USD. 
Having said that, these bags are way more durable than leather bags imho, I have two other styles and these classics are very very popular among the Mz Wallace fans. They are light weight and very practical. They are mostly loved because of their pockets which make organisation so much easier, and multiple strap options.


----------



## tonij2000

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks very nice~



Thank you, my pics don't do it any justice.


----------



## smileydimples

Well I was stuck on Coach today


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Well I was stuck on Coach today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258901
> View attachment 3258907
> View attachment 3258916
> View attachment 3258918



Absolutely love the nomad. Mine is the queen of my collection.....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Absolutely love the nomad. Mine is the queen of my collection.....



&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; what do you use on it to keep it conditioned and not get scratched? Thank you I could not help getting her the leather is so thick


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Well I was stuck on Coach today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258901
> View attachment 3258907
> View attachment 3258916
> View attachment 3258918




Love both of them. Twins on the Nomad- I think the Oxblood is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] what do you use on it to keep it conditioned and not get scratched? Thank you I could not help getting her the leather is so thick




I'll chime in here- I use Apple leather conditioner on mine. I actually applied 2 coats to it when I got it bc it felt dry. Glovetanned leather scratches easily- That's just the nature of it. Just be careful with her and condition her when needed and your bag will be beautiful for a long time!


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> I'll chime in here- I use Apple leather conditioner on mine. I actually applied 2 coats to it when I got it bc it felt dry. Glovetanned leather scratches easily- That's just the nature of it. Just be careful with her and condition her when needed and your bag will be beautiful for a long time!


Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; this helps a lot I will buy some I use right now the chemical guy leather care but i hear get things about apple care


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Love both of them. Twins on the Nomad- I think the Oxblood is so beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you .. Yes it's such a great color twin &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Well I was stuck on Coach today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258901
> View attachment 3258907
> View attachment 3258916
> View attachment 3258918




Oooo you got some pretties there! Is the Prairie in the color Marshmallow?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo you got some pretties there! Is the Prairie in the color Marshmallow?



Thank you .... Yes it is &#128523;&#128522; I love this color so much


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .... Yes it is &#128523;&#128522; I love this color so much



I'm obsessing over both of your purchases today!!! Love the marshmallow prairie..leather looks so good on it. And the nomad is beautiful!! such a classic color too


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] what do you use on it to keep it conditioned and not get scratched? Thank you I could not help getting her the leather is so thick







Sarah03 said:


> I'll chime in here- I use Apple leather conditioner on mine. I actually applied 2 coats to it when I got it bc it felt dry. Glovetanned leather scratches easily- That's just the nature of it. Just be careful with her and condition her when needed and your bag will be beautiful for a long time!




+1. I also used the Apple rain garde on mine after conditioning.....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Well I was stuck on Coach today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258901
> View attachment 3258907
> View attachment 3258916
> View attachment 3258918



Great choices!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I bought this about a month ago and have been loving it! I can use it as a wristlet, crossbody, or as a pouch in a satchel/tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I bought this about a month ago and have been loving it! I can use it as a wristlet, crossbody, or as a pouch in a satchel/tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259381



Cute! Love that's multifunctional.


----------



## Pinkalicious

My preloved like new Rebecca Minkoff mam in wine! Love the leather on this and it's so easy to wear


----------



## MKB0925

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3259467
> 
> My preloved like new Rebecca Minkoff mam in wine! Love the leather on this and it's so easy to wear




Beautiful!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Love that's multifunctional.




Thanks! It's also one of my only "soft leather" items, the others are mostly from MBMJ.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3259467
> 
> My preloved like new Rebecca Minkoff mam in wine! Love the leather on this and it's so easy to wear



Lovely color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Looks like we've all been hit with the maroon/oxblood/wine bug !


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Looks like we've all been hit with the maroon/oxblood/wine bug !



Hahahaha your not kidding &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3259467
> 
> My preloved like new Rebecca Minkoff mam in wine! Love the leather on this and it's so easy to wear



I so love this &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm obsessing over both of your purchases today!!! Love the marshmallow prairie..leather looks so good on it. And the nomad is beautiful!! such a classic color too



&#128525;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128514; it is really nice on it  ... Now another coach on the way &#128555;&#128555;


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3259467
> 
> My preloved like new Rebecca Minkoff mam in wine! Love the leather on this and it's so easy to wear



Oh my! That's beyond gorgeous!! Congrats for it!
Pre-loved? It still has the tags on it?


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Looks like we've all been hit with the maroon/oxblood/wine bug !



LOL!! Burgundy/dark cherry and all other similar shades of dark red have been my favorite colors since.... decades ago. We are all obsessed with them actually. So obsessed that 3-4 years ago we got new cars that were both... you guessed: dark cherry    Those besides clothes, shoes and nmerous other things around the house.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm considering getting a black Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody bag on my trip to Texas next month, if I can find it with SHW. How do you all like your Minkoff? Its between that and the MK Sloan. I like that the RM reminds me of a Chanel boy bag (which I'm not prepared to spend 3k on....!  )


----------



## andral5

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm considering getting a black Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody bag on my trip to Texas next month, if I can find it with SHW. How do you all like your Minkoff? Its between that and the MK Sloan. I like that the RM reminds me of a Chanel boy bag (which I'm not prepared to spend 3k on....!  )



I'm not sure about the Love Crossbody RM but I love almost all her bags. I have a few and I just got one for my DD and she absolutely loooves it. 
Kinda hard to attach pics on the ipad but hopefully it'll show.


----------



## andral5

And another pic of it. It doesn't let me upload more than one at a time.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm considering getting a black Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody bag on my trip to Texas next month, if I can find it with SHW. How do you all like your Minkoff? Its between that and the MK Sloan. I like that the RM reminds me of a Chanel boy bag (which I'm not prepared to spend 3k on....!  )




I love the Love. I don't own one but it is a nice bag. I like that you can remove the strap and make it a clutch if you want and it has a back pocket that fits an iPhone 6. Plus they come in some very pretty colors. I have contemplated getting one at some point.


----------



## Ness7386

I know this isn't a MK, but I just love this Laura DiMaggio bag!  The price isn't bad either.  I only saw 2 at my local TJ Maxx.  I think I'm going to grab one up before they're gone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

In honor of National Wear Red Day - Go Red for Women .... wearing my red KS cutie




https://www.goredforwomen.org/wear-red-day/


----------



## smileydimples

I need to quit buying bags this is my very first Marc by Marc Jacobs bag got her for a steal 150 with the wear red


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> I need to quit buying bags this is my very first Marc by Marc Jacobs bag got her for a steal 150 with the wear red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263853



This bag is gorgeous!!! Love the handles. You have been on a buying spree lately...


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!! Love the handles. You have been on a buying spree lately...



Thank you ... I  know I need to stop I'm having some purse issues &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I need to quit buying bags this is my very first Marc by Marc Jacobs bag got her for a steal 150 with the wear red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263853




Such a beautiful grey and the leather looks so good!! Is it smaller than large Riley?


----------



## paula3boys

I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find in MK but didn't) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%! 


I added the bow charm from H&M


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find in MK but didn't) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%!
> View attachment 3263954
> 
> I added the bow charm from H&M



That is sooo cute!! I love it with the charm. What was the final price? Sounds like a steal!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> That is sooo cute!! I love it with the charm. What was the final price? Sounds like a steal!




I think it was $130. Normally $298 plus tax.


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find in MK but didn't) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%!
> View attachment 3263954
> 
> I added the bow charm from H&M




This is adorable!  I love everything about it!!


----------



## MKB0925

paula3boys said:


> I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find in MK but didn't) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%!
> View attachment 3263954
> 
> I added the bow charm from H&M




Love this! Great find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I need to quit buying bags this is my very first Marc by Marc Jacobs bag got her for a steal 150 with the wear red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263853



LOVE! Looks super soft! I love MBMJ bags - great leather! What is the color name?


----------



## Ness7386

My Arcadia came to work with me today.  I don't see many people carrying them anymore, but they still look like a classic to me.


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find in MK but didn't) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%!
> View attachment 3263954
> 
> I added the bow charm from H&M



Love love love!


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> I just found this Rebecca Minkoff mini Avery tote in Quartz (great light pink that I've been hoping to find in MK but didn't) at my Nordstrom Rack tonight for half off plus 20%!
> View attachment 3263954
> 
> I added the bow charm from H&M




Love it!


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> This is adorable!  I love everything about it!!







MKB0925 said:


> Love this! Great find!







DiamondsForever said:


> Love love love!







laurelenas said:


> Love it!




Thanks ladies


----------



## DiamondsForever

andral5 said:


> I'm not sure about the Love Crossbody RM but I love almost all her bags. I have a few and I just got one for my DD and she absolutely loooves it.
> Kinda hard to attach pics on the ipad but hopefully it'll show.



I really like this one! Which style is it? The bags texture looks really interesting.



BeachBagGal said:


> I love the Love. I don't own one but it is a nice bag. I like that you can remove the strap and make it a clutch if you want and it has a back pocket that fits an iPhone 6. Plus they come in some very pretty colors. I have contemplated getting one at some point.



Hearing about the back pocket is interesting. That would be a really useful feature. I liked the look of the strap on the Love as it appears you can double it up to use as a shoulder bag or Cross body. It's tempting because it's similar to the Chanel Boy bag which I love but can't afford 

The only thing with RM is that when I've tried her bags on in the past the strap drop seems a bit short for me to wear Cross body. I've not tried the Love yet, so maybe that would be better...


----------



## andral5

DiamondsForever said:


> I really like this one! Which style is it? The bags texture looks really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing about the back pocket is interesting. That would be a really useful feature. I liked the look of the strap on the Love as it appears you can double it up to use as a shoulder bag or Cross body. It's tempting because it's similar to the Chanel Boy bag which I love but can't afford
> 
> The only thing with RM is that when I've tried her bags on in the past the strap drop seems a bit short for me to wear Cross body. I've not tried the Love yet, so maybe that would be better...



I'd need to take a coule more better pics then post them in the identification thread in RM forum. I'm curious too. My daughter loves it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> I really like this one! Which style is it? The bags texture looks really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing about the back pocket is interesting. That would be a really useful feature. I liked the look of the strap on the Love as it appears you can double it up to use as a shoulder bag or Cross body. It's tempting because it's similar to the Chanel Boy bag which I love but can't afford
> 
> The only thing with RM is that when I've tried her bags on in the past the strap drop seems a bit short for me to wear Cross body. I've not tried the Love yet, so maybe that would be better...



I have trouble too with a lot of RM bags and the strap being too short to wear crossbody. This bag actually was okay. I wouldn't have minded an inch or  so longer, but it would work, from what I recall. I bought one last fall and returned it only because I figured I wouldn't wear that color very often. I'm 5'8" btw.


----------



## andral5

BeachBagGal said:


> I have trouble too with a lot of RM bags and the strap being too short to wear crossbody. This bag actually was okay. I wouldn't have minded an inch or  so longer, but it would work, from what I recall. I bought one last fall and returned it only because I figured I wouldn't wear that color very often. I'm 5'8" btw.



That's what's so great about the RM crossbody I got for my daughter: it has a long strap. Maybe too long for her


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> I really like this one! Which style is it? The bags texture looks really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing about the back pocket is interesting. That would be a really useful feature. I liked the look of the strap on the Love as it appears you can double it up to use as a shoulder bag or Cross body. It's tempting because it's similar to the Chanel Boy bag which I love but can't afford
> 
> The only thing with RM is that when I've tried her bags on in the past the strap drop seems a bit short for me to wear Cross body. I've not tried the Love yet, so maybe that would be better...





andral5 said:


> That's what's so great about the RM crossbody I got for my daughter: it has a long strap. Maybe too long for her



That's good she got a longer strap. I have two mini macs and have to take the strap off the one (it's a few inches longer) to use on the other one. They were made a few years apart so maybe the strap was made longer? I don't know. The Love is a really nice bag and it looks super cute worn just as a clutch too. If the right price and right color come along I might just have to get one.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> I have trouble too with a lot of RM bags and the strap being too short to wear crossbody. This bag actually was okay. I wouldn't have minded an inch or  so longer, but it would work, from what I recall. I bought one last fall and returned it only because I figured I wouldn't wear that color very often. I'm 5'8" btw.



I'm definitely going to try the love crossbody when I go to Texas now you've said that. I'm about 1.5 inches taller than you so not much different. Thanks for the enabling  

I've been looking at them on Instagram and they look gorgeous. Liking the black HW. I really do need a smart black bag that I could use as a shoulder bag or crossbody. 

It was the mini Mac I tried which really didn't work for me at all. Shame as I love the design!


----------



## DiamondsForever

andral5 said:


> I'd need to take a coule more better pics then post them in the identification thread in RM forum. I'm curious too. My daughter loves it!



Your daughter has great taste, its a beautiful design! I might have to start hanging out in the RM forum for more inspiration like your pics!


----------



## andral5

DiamondsForever said:


> Your daughter has great taste, its a beautiful design! I might have to start hanging out in the RM forum for more inspiration like your pics!



Oh thank you! She's an artist so she likes more unique, or at least different things, not only her purses. 

Nice stuff in the RM forum too


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm definitely going to try the love crossbody when I go to Texas now you've said that. I'm about 1.5 inches taller than you so not much different. Thanks for the enabling
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at them on Instagram and they look gorgeous. Liking the black HW. I really do need a smart black bag that I could use as a shoulder bag or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the mini Mac I tried which really didn't work for me at all. Shame as I love the design!




Definitely try one on. It might work for you. They run sales on them on amazon a lot too. That's where I originally bought one. You're welcome for the enabling. [emoji14] lol


----------



## smileydimples

Spend my Super Bowl Sunday at the outlet and mall and found this beauty for 249 then 20 percent off with tax 217 meet Tidal wave Brody


----------



## HeatherL

I love Tory but haven't gone down that road yet!!  Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't buy another bag until Dec.  I'm gonna need help - lol.
I love this color, it looks like a deep blue/teal?  This style looks awesome too!  You def have great taste in bags!!  This is a beauty!


----------



## HeatherL

HeatherL said:


> I love Tory but haven't gone down that road yet!!  Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't buy another bag until Dec.  I'm gonna need help - lol.
> I love this color, it looks like a deep blue/teal?  This style looks awesome too!  You def have great taste in bags!!  This is a beauty!




Oops - I meant to quote Smileydimples!!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> I love Tory but haven't gone down that road yet!!  Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't buy another bag until Dec.  I'm gonna need help - lol.
> I love this color, it looks like a deep blue/teal?  This style looks awesome too!  You def have great taste in bags!!  This is a beauty!



I have purse issues &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; its my thing I go to right now some do shoes I do purses .. I have been wanting a Tory for a while but couldn't find the right one and the right price ... I put it on hold thought about it and realized I have been wanting this one and missed out so I grabbed it &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; yes it is that color .. It's different ... Thank you so much &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Spend my Super Bowl Sunday at the outlet and mall and found this beauty for 249 then 20 percent off with tax 217 meet Tidal wave Brody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266159
> View attachment 3266160
> View attachment 3266161




Love that color! I don't have any TB either.


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> Spend my Super Bowl Sunday at the outlet and mall and found this beauty for 249 then 20 percent off with tax 217 meet Tidal wave Brody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266159
> View attachment 3266160
> View attachment 3266161



Ooooh, such a sweet lady! Congrats!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> I have purse issues [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] its my thing I go to right now some do shoes I do purses .. I have been wanting a Tory for a while but couldn't find the right one and the right price ... I put it on hold thought about it and realized I have been wanting this one and missed out so I grabbed it [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] yes it is that color .. It's different ... Thank you so much [emoji175][emoji175]




I understand the purse "issues" all to well!  I'm actually getting married this year (just got engaged in Dec).  This is one reason I'm trying to be good.  I'm def gonna need some help..
Good choice with this bag.  It's a beauty and the leather looks awesome too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Spend my Super Bowl Sunday at the outlet and mall and found this beauty for 249 then 20 percent off with tax 217 meet Tidal wave Brody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266159
> View attachment 3266160
> View attachment 3266161



This looks really nice, soft ...


----------



## Moving to Texas

smileydimples said:


> I have purse issues &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; its my thing I go to right now some do shoes I do purses .. I have been wanting a Tory for a while but couldn't find the right one and the right price ... I put it on hold thought about it and realized I have been wanting this one and missed out so I grabbed it &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; yes it is that color .. It's different ... Thank you so much &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


I also have purse issues. Just purchased a MK Greenwich...love it. Now I'm looking at a Zara City Bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

I've been wanting a small yellow crossbody since last summer. I found this MBMJ Sally for a steal at Bloomies and knew I needed her lol. Orig $198 and I paid $67 with tax! Nice soft leather and my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket. Pretty roomy for a small crossbody. It's the perfect bright sunshiney yellow! Love! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## andral5

BeachBagGal said:


> I've been wanting a small yellow crossbody since last summer. I found this MBMJ Sally for a steal at Bloomies and knew I needed her lol. Orig $198 and I paid $67 with tax! Nice soft leather and my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket. Pretty roomy for a small crossbody. It's the perfect bright sunshiney yellow! Love! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3269909



Wow, that's a steal for such a cute crossbody!


----------



## BeachBagGal

andral5 said:


> Wow, that's a steal for such a cute crossbody!




Thx! I love me a good deal lol!!! [emoji3]


----------



## andral5

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! I love me a good deal lol!!! [emoji3]



Hehehe, who doesn't? 

Interesting lighting... looks a bit green-ish.


----------



## BeachBagGal

andral5 said:


> Hehehe, who doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting lighting... looks a bit green-ish.




It's totally the lighting lol. It's a true bright sunshine yellow. Hard to capture the true color.


----------



## smileydimples

Well I guess I can't get enough of Tory and her sale found these beauties ... I really need to stop. But I sold a few and getting a 155 check from mr rebates so I said sure


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> Well I guess I can't get enough of Tory and her sale found these beauties ... I really need to stop. But I sold a few and getting a 155 check from mr rebates so I said sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272625
> View attachment 3272627
> View attachment 3272628
> View attachment 3272629



I looove the red one, she's really pretty! Congrats for the finds!


----------



## smileydimples

andral5 said:


> I looove the red one, she's really pretty! Congrats for the finds!




Thank you ... I just found 2 more [emoji12][emoji12][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji16][emoji16] now I need to stop they both were 225 then 30 percent off someone returned them from an online order and they were all wrapped up


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ... I just found 2 more [emoji12][emoji12][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji16][emoji16] now I need to stop they both were 225 then 30 percent off someone returned them from an online order and they were all wrapped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272933
> View attachment 3272934
> View attachment 3272935



You didn't get them both, did you?  Little naughty girl, you!


----------



## Ness7386

I've been looking for a MK large Sutton for $150 or less.  I couldn't find one so I got the next best thing.  A Kate Spade Newbury Lane Loden for $119 from the outlet.


----------



## smileydimples

andral5 said:


> You didn't get them both, did you?  Little naughty girl, you!



Hehehehehehe I guess I'm super naughty &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Ness7386

smileydimples said:


> Well I guess I can't get enough of Tory and her sale found these beauties ... I really need to stop. But I sold a few and getting a 155 check from mr rebates so I said sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272625
> View attachment 3272627
> View attachment 3272628
> View attachment 3272629


They're beautiful!


----------



## Ness7386

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ... I just found 2 more [emoji12][emoji12][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji16][emoji16] now I need to stop they both were 225 then 30 percent off someone returned them from an online order and they were all wrapped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272933
> View attachment 3272934
> View attachment 3272935


Were these at a TB store?


----------



## smileydimples

Ness7386 said:


> Were these at a TB store?



Yes they were someone returned them from online  so I bought them &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;they were the only ones they had


----------



## smileydimples

Ness7386 said:


> They're beautiful!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

Ness7386 said:


> I've been looking for a MK large Sutton for $150 or less.  I couldn't find one so I got the next best thing.  A Kate Spade Newbury Lane Loden for $119 from the outlet.



Congrats!!!


----------



## raindropprelude

Congrats ladies on those GORGEOUS bags! And at such awesome prices too! Whenever I come on here I can feel my wallet trembling in fear LOL. 

I own pretty much all MK, but lately I've been eyeing the Lauren by Ralph Lauren Tate Center Zip Satchel. It just looks so elegant and sleek. I also really like having a roomy center zip compartment with two side snap compartments.

It's available new on Amazon for $170 in black or red. 

My only concern with this bag is that I haven't seen ANY reviews or discussion of this bag anywhere on the internet. I haven't seen anyone talk about it on Youtube or on Purseforum. There's only ONE person on Amazon who has reviewed it. That makes me question why this bag is not more popular? Macy's is still selling other bags in the RLL Tate line but not this one. Maybe they don't want this one to compete with the RLL Newbury double zip? I'm dunno


----------



## smileydimples

I ordered a Tory burch bag that was on sale for another store in light oak, but when it came in it had a big scratch on it so I got this one instead which was nice since I really wanted her from the beginning [emoji175]


----------



## smileydimples

I found this swagger on sale today I have been wanting her for a while but couldn't find a good sale on her finally she went down to 267 and they had another one in the back new thank goodness this one had a flaw on it


----------



## bagsncakes

My MJ, Chloe, mbmj, Kate spade, Mz Wallace and coach bags
	

		
			
		

		
	






I dyed my Chloe from light green to dark brown &#129303;


----------



## smileydimples

bagsncakes said:


> My MJ, Chloe, mbmj, Kate spade, Mz Wallace and coach bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279532
> View attachment 3279533
> View attachment 3279535
> View attachment 3279536
> 
> I dyed my Chloe from light green to dark brown &#129303;



Wow all so beautiful love your collection


----------



## bagsncakes

smileydimples said:


> Wow all so beautiful love your collection




Thank you smiley! [emoji175] I am loving my collection well [emoji4]


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> I found this swagger on sale today I have been wanting her for a while but couldn't find a good sale on her finally she went down to 267 and they had another one in the back new thank goodness this one had a flaw on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279420
> View attachment 3279421



Love! The Swagger is my favorite bag at the moment. I actually just purchased a 20 black/gold for $125 at Dillard's. I WAS on a bag ban, but I could not pass up a $350 bag (which is rarely on sale) for 30%+50% off! There sure are some great sales going on right now!


----------



## Ness7386

May I ask what a 20 is?


----------



## Ness7386

What do you all think of this soft pink/blush colored Harper bag by Joelle Hawkins? I've seen it online run from $150. - $325.  Then ran across it at TJ Maxx for $60.  The leather feels really nice.  But I dont have  any experience wiith this brand.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> May I ask what a 20 is?



Coach Swagger 20 is the size of the swagger style from Coach. It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MDT

Ness7386 said:


> May I ask what a 20 is?



It's the smallest Swagger bag Coach makes.


----------



## Ness7386

MDT said:


> It's the smallest Swagger bag Coach makes.


Ok. Thx


----------



## orchid741

Not a bag but these beauties are so cute! Love the leather and of course, Snoopy!!!


----------



## Moving to Texas

Ness7386 said:


> What do you all think of this soft pink/blush colored Harper bag by Joelle Hawkins? I've seen it online run from $150. - $325.  Then ran across it at TJ Maxx for $60.  The leather feels really nice.  But I dont have  any experience wiith this brand.




Love the picture hope you purchase the bag


----------



## Ness7386

Moving to Texas said:


> Love the picture hope you purchase the bag


I'm going to TJ Maxx tomorrow to see if it's still there.


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Wow all so beautiful love your collection



Lovely!  What is the Kate Spade bag with the rhinestones and bow called?  I have seen it at Nordies before, so cute


----------



## Ness7386

Look what my husband surprised me with!  Ive been wanting this bag for 2 months.  The suede is so soft. Im so happy!


----------



## Ness7386

Another surprise from my husband! This is another bag from my wish list!


----------



## l4bitz

I have couple of Lvs, coachs, longchamps, and  kate spades, I only have one MK selma large black, which I own since early last year, I bought it from a friend and now i wonder,.. My MK's hardwares get scratched badly and starting to get discolored, is it normal ? or is it mine a fake?


----------



## boscobaby

Besides MK bags, I have a Louis Vuitton speedy 35, neverfull mm, Balenciaga rgh, channel gst sh and chanel woc, 4 longchamps, couples of coach and few no brand bags...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Murphy47

l4bitz said:


> I have couple of Lvs, coachs, longchamps, and  kate spades, I only have one MK selma large black, which I own since early last year, I bought it from a friend and now i wonder,.. My MK's hardwares get scratched badly and starting to get discolored, is it normal ? or is it mine a fake?




The hardware does scratch fairly easily but I have never had one discolor. Not even on the 10 year old ones.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Rebecca Minkoff morning after mini [emoji7]
Love the silver hardware and leather on this beauty. I traded my wine one for this one since I thought I'd get more use out of her and I've already moved in! Ready to take her on my trip!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3290932
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff morning after mini [emoji7]
> Love the silver hardware and leather on this beauty. I traded my wine one for this one since I thought I'd get more use out of her and I've already moved in! Ready to take her on my trip!



Love this!!!! The silver hardware adds just the right touch.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3290932
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff morning after mini [emoji7]
> Love the silver hardware and leather on this beauty. I traded my wine one for this one since I thought I'd get more use out of her and I've already moved in! Ready to take her on my trip!




Love this girl! I've taken one of mine on a trip. Holds a lot!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!!! The silver hardware adds just the right touch.....




Thank u! I love it so much!! I love the feeling of opening a package and liking it more than I thought I would. I need to take an up close pic of the leather [emoji7]



BeachBagGal said:


> Love this girl! I've taken one of mine on a trip. Holds a lot!




Thanks!!! It sure does.. I have parties in mine along with my regular stuff [emoji23] pregnant lady problems...
What color is your mam?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank u! I love it so much!! I love the feeling of opening a package and liking it more than I thought I would. I need to take an up close pic of the leather [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! It sure does.. I have parties in mine along with my regular stuff [emoji23] pregnant lady problems...
> What color is your mam?



Hahah luv it! I have Soft Grey w/ silver hardware and Tawny w/ gold hardware. I typically will throw my MK Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody inside in case I'm running into the store really quick and don't want to carry the MAM. Although I love my MAMs they do get a bit heavy and they're a big bag for me.

What lining does yours have? I'm always curious because she uses different linings.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Hahah luv it! I have Soft Grey w/ silver hardware and Tawny w/ gold hardware. I typically will throw my MK Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody inside in case I'm running into the store really quick and don't want to carry the MAM. Although I love my MAMs they do get a bit heavy and they're a big bag for me.
> 
> 
> 
> What lining does yours have? I'm always curious because she uses different linings.




Soft grey sounds beautiful! I had tawny with ghw Cupid but traded that one for the wine mam which I then traded for this one. I just have an attachment to black bags! This one has black and white printed lining, I think it's newer. It really matches the black with silver. Loove it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Soft grey sounds beautiful! I had tawny with ghw Cupid but traded that one for the wine mam which I then traded for this one. I just have an attachment to black bags! This one has black and white printed lining, I think it's newer. It really matches the black with silver. Loove it!!!




Awesome! The color is Soft Grey, but is more of a darker grey. The name is misleading lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Soft grey sounds beautiful! I had tawny with ghw Cupid but traded that one for the wine mam which I then traded for this one. I just have an attachment to black bags! This one has black and white printed lining, I think it's newer. It really matches the black with silver. Loove it!!!




Funny because I was going through some bags the other day and took out my Tawny one. I was thinking wow there's a lot more yellow in this then I remember lol. You kind of forget what a color looks like sometimes when you have packed away in a dustbag for awhile lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Funny because I was going through some bags the other day and took out my Tawny one. I was thinking wow there's a lot more yellow in this then I remember lol. You kind of forget what a color looks like sometimes when you have packed away in a dustbag for awhile lol.




Haha Exactly what happened to me. The gold hardware also brought out the yellow a bit more.

I had to take a pic of this beauty in better lighting 



I'm kinda liking the gold hardware of the poof contrasted with the silver


----------



## Murphy47

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha Exactly what happened to me. The gold hardware also brought out the yellow a bit more.
> 
> I had to take a pic of this beauty in better lighting
> View attachment 3291476
> 
> 
> I'm kinda liking the gold hardware of the poof contrasted with the silver




So pretty!! 
I just love SHW with a black bag. So edgy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha Exactly what happened to me. The gold hardware also brought out the yellow a bit more.
> 
> I had to take a pic of this beauty in better lighting
> View attachment 3291476
> 
> 
> I'm kinda liking the gold hardware of the poof contrasted with the silver




Super cute! I love the large pocket on the front and all the pockets inside. [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Murphy47 said:


> So pretty!!
> I just love SHW with a black bag. So edgy.




Me too [emoji7][emoji7]



BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute! I love the large pocket on the front and all the pockets inside. [emoji3]




Ok I know what u mean now about the weight of this bag! I thought my swagger was heavy but wow this bag is heavy! I don't carry much and today I had my iPad, parties, water bottle and my shoulder was hurting. I thought if I just carried my wallet and phone it would be lighter but nope!! Didn't bring another bag so I guess this will be my arm workout until Tuesday! I still love the style and look though so it's worth it to me hahaha


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha Exactly what happened to me. The gold hardware also brought out the yellow a bit more.
> 
> I had to take a pic of this beauty in better lighting
> View attachment 3291476
> 
> 
> I'm kinda liking the gold hardware of the poof contrasted with the silver



So beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love her ... Enjoy &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> So beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love her ... Enjoy [emoji4][emoji4]




Thanks [emoji5]&#65039; I'm gonna try her with a hot pink poof!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3290932
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff morning after mini [emoji7]
> Love the silver hardware and leather on this beauty. I traded my wine one for this one since I thought I'd get more use out of her and I've already moved in! Ready to take her on my trip!



Looks really nice! cute poof too.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks really nice! cute poof too.




Thank you
Love the thick sturdy leather


----------



## Murphy47

Pinkalicious said:


> Me too [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I know what u mean now about the weight of this bag! I thought my swagger was heavy but wow this bag is heavy! I don't carry much and today I had my iPad, parties, water bottle and my shoulder was hurting. I thought if I just carried my wallet and phone it would be lighter but nope!! Didn't bring another bag so I guess this will be my arm workout until Tuesday! I still love the style and look though so it's worth it to me hahaha




It's called Paddington Arm after the bag (Chloe maybe?) from a few years ago. 
One arm gets bigger than the other if you don't switch sides.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Murphy47 said:


> It's called Paddington Arm after the bag (Chloe maybe?) from a few years ago.
> One arm gets bigger than the other if you don't switch sides.




Haha that's scary. I will try to remember to switch arms. I don't plan to make this an every day bag though.. I couldn't do that! I prefer smaller cross bodies for running errands or a shoulder bag


----------



## Murphy47

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha that's scary. I will try to remember to switch arms. I don't plan to make this an every day bag though.. I couldn't do that! I prefer smaller cross bodies for running errands or a shoulder bag




I am an equal opportunity bag junkie [emoji12]


----------



## Ness7386

My Claudia Firenze came to work with me today.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Got some goodies at Coach this past weekend! I'm ready for spring! These will go in my new ballet Selma


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Got some goodies at Coach this past weekend! I'm ready for spring! These will go in my new ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3295700




Cute goodies! [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute goodies! [emoji3]




Thanks! I wasn't going to get them but since coach was having a sale and then an additional 30% off if you buy 3 items then I convinced myself to get 2 things since I was getting my husband a wallet for his bday next week. [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I wasn't going to get them but since coach was having a sale and then an additional 30% off if you buy 3 items then I convinced myself to get 2 things since I was getting my husband a wallet for his bday next week. [emoji23]




Haahha well of course! Those dang tiered sales lol. [emoji14]


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Got some goodies at Coach this past weekend! I'm ready for spring! These will go in my new ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3295700


Such pretty goodies! Definitely ready for spring.


----------



## sasa72

Pinkalicious said:


> Got some goodies at Coach this past weekend! I'm ready for spring! These will go in my new ballet Selma
> 
> View attachment 3295700



love them both..,


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> I've been wanting a small yellow crossbody since last summer. I found this MBMJ Sally for a steal at Bloomies and knew I needed her lol. Orig $198 and I paid $67 with tax! Nice soft leather and my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket. Pretty roomy for a small crossbody. It's the perfect bright sunshiney yellow! Love! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3269909



It's lovely. Reminds me of the MK jet set crossbody....


----------



## miss_vibe

I love Coach after MK ...  because they have flowers pattern


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> It's lovely. Reminds me of the MK jet set crossbody....



Thanks! It does kind of, except the edges have a little roundness to them so it feels a lot less square than the jet set.


----------



## Sayanigirl

I'm well wasn't into bags but since I bought one my bag I thought no I'm getting addictive now . Keep looking for me bags everywhere lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

This is my one and only crossbody bag! I love it and the color, it's from Forever 21 surprisingly. I want another crossbody bag in a bright color but I'm not sure what. Canary, coral and sunflower are all top contenders!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> This is my one and only crossbody bag! I love it and the color, it's from Forever 21 surprisingly. I want another crossbody bag in a bright color but I'm not sure what. Canary, coral and sunflower are all top contenders!
> 
> View attachment 3303615




You only own ONE crossbody?!?! *gasp* LOL! All three of those colors would be good!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> You only own ONE crossbody?!?! *gasp* LOL! All three of those colors would be good!




Haha yes I got rid of everything! I mean I can technically wear my Cynthia and Selma satchel Crossbody too but this is my only one that's meant to be worn that way all the time [emoji24]

I'm leaning towards a small coral Ava.. But wondering if I should go with a neutral (again, I know I'm so boring lol). I was liking lilac small Ava too but I would only get it if it's on super sale, more than 25% off so probably end of season.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> This is my one and only crossbody bag! I love it and the color, it's from Forever 21 surprisingly. I want another crossbody bag in a bright color but I'm not sure what. Canary, coral and sunflower are all top contenders!
> 
> View attachment 3303615



This is how I was feeling as well. I did have my fuschia crossbody that I adore. I wear it year-round and it looks great but I wanted a more vibrant spring/ summer color. I went with canary.  The Old Navy commercial where she is carrying a yellow Ava look-alike pushed me over the edge in the color. 

Coral is pretty too and discounted everywhere. I haven't seen sunflower yet but the pics online remind me of sun from last year. You can't go wrong with either color.

I used to think I didn't need a crossbody, but, last summer that's what I carried 80% of the time...


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> This is how I was feeling as well. I did have my fuschia crossbody that I adore. I wear it year-round and it looks great but I wanted a more vibrant spring/ summer color. I went with canary.  The Old Navy commercial where she is carrying a yellow Ava look-alike pushed me over the edge in the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Coral is pretty too and discounted everywhere. I haven't seen sunflower yet but the pics online remind me of sun from last year. You can't go wrong with either color.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think I didn't need a crossbody, but, last summer that's what I carried 80% of the time...




I thought I wouldn't need any since I will be carrying a diaper bag etc but now I'm finding that it's so much lighter especially if I need to carry a diaper bag too! I'm still undecided:/ canary is tempting! I love yours. I had a neon pink mini Mac from Rebecca Minkoff but it was too small. Loved the bright pop of color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yes I got rid of everything! I mean I can technically wear my Cynthia and Selma satchel Crossbody too but this is my only one that's meant to be worn that way all the time [emoji24]
> 
> I'm leaning towards a small coral Ava.. But wondering if I should go with a neutral (again, I know I'm so boring lol). I was liking lilac small Ava too but I would only get it if it's on super sale, more than 25% off so probably end of season.



Get some POP going lol! I LOVE Coral and Canary! Either one would be a nice, bright pop of color. Which one would work better with your wardrobe?


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Get some POP going lol! I LOVE Coral and Canary! Either one would be a nice, bright pop of color. Which one would work better with your wardrobe?




I love my neutrals so I think coral would be more "safe" for me haha, or maybe even sun since it's not really neon per se. Agh idk, part of me also says to go with a neutral bag otherwise I'll get tired of it easily and sell/return right away. Eek!! Maybe I should stick with my current collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I love my neutrals so I think coral would be more "safe" for me haha, or maybe even sun since it's not really neon per se. Agh idk, part of me also says to go with a neutral bag otherwise I'll get tired of it easily and sell/return right away. Eek!! Maybe I should stick with my current collection!




Tough choice with all those different colors out there! I feel like as soon as buy one color a new one comes out next that I want! Eek lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Just received this one today. Coach Rogue in mineral. I'm officially baning myself until the end of the year....[emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received this one today. Coach Rogue in mineral. I'm officially baning myself until the end of the year....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308471
> 
> View attachment 3308472




Pretty bag love the colors [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received this one today. Coach Rogue in mineral. I'm officially baning myself until the end of the year....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308471
> 
> View attachment 3308472




Lovely!!! Would love to see how this looks on! What a great addition to your collection


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely!!! Would love to see how this looks on! What a great addition to your collection





cny1941 said:


> Pretty bag love the colors [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks!!! I will do a modeling pic whenever I'm not in my sweats.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! I will do a modeling pic whenever I'm not in my sweats.....



Haha I understand.. I'm in my baggy clothes a lot these days. Being 35 weeks pregnant this week, I can barely fit into anything!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large Gucci soho


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large Gucci soho


graucho:


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Euromutt86 said:


> Do you branch out often and buy other brands? If so, what brands? How do they compare to MK?



I buy Louis Vuitton and Chanel. Chanel is amazing, however quality is going down bc of demand. Same with Louis Vuitton. My few MK pieces are sooo well made!!!! I regret getting my Prada Saffiano tote over the MK Sutton.... Seriously. Loving my leather MK, lately. Including my Chelsea crossbody I recently found in the bottom of my drawer! It's so awesome!


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received this one today. Coach Rogue in mineral. I'm officially baning myself until the end of the year....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308471
> 
> View attachment 3308472



This sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> graucho:




Love this bag! Reminds me a bit of a Chanel tote that I have


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> This sooo gorgeous!



Thank you!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Smoke. This bag is so cute and leather is like butter and smells amazing!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Smoke. This bag is so cute and leather is like butter and smells amazing!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315703



Very nice. I was really shocked at how soft the leather was when I finally saw them in store....


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice. I was really shocked at how soft the leather was when I finally saw them in store....




Thx! Yeah I thought the leather was going to be a little stiffer. What a nice surprise! It's sooo buttery! [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Smoke. This bag is so cute and leather is like butter and smells amazing!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315703



These are wonderful i too was in love with the leather in store but sadly due to my nerve issues i can no longer where crossbodies.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I buy Louis Vuitton and Chanel. Chanel is amazing, however quality is going down bc of demand. Same with Louis Vuitton. My few MK pieces are sooo well made!!!! I regret getting my Prada Saffiano tote over the MK Sutton.... Seriously. Loving my leather MK, lately. Including my Chelsea crossbody I recently found in the bottom of my drawer! It's so awesome!



I find this so interesting to hear. I always want to step up to Premier but wonder whether it will truly live up to the hype and costs.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> This is my one and only crossbody bag! I love it and the color, it's from Forever 21 surprisingly. I want another crossbody bag in a bright color but I'm not sure what. Canary, coral and sunflower are all top contenders!
> 
> View attachment 3303615



Super cute! 



keishapie1973 said:


> Just received this one today. Coach Rogue in mineral. I'm officially baning myself until the end of the year....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3308471
> 
> View attachment 3308472



Very nice! great color.



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> graucho:



Wonderful Classic ~!


----------



## Ness7386

Here are my newest additions from Kate Spade. They had a nice sale at the outlet!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> These are wonderful i too was in love with the leather in store but sadly due to my nerve issues i can no longer where crossbodies.




Well nerve issues def ***** even the nicest leather! [emoji14]


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Here are my newest additions from Kate Spade. They had a nice sale at the outlet!



I love the green bag!!!! I just ordered a Kate Spade charm from Nordstrom a few hours ago but I don't have a bag yet. I had my eye on the charm for a while so when it went on sale, I pounced.....


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the green bag!!!! I just ordered a Kate Spade charm from Nordstrom a few hours ago but I don't have a bag yet. I had my eye on the charm for a while so when it went on sale, I pounced.....



Oh boy! I'm headed to Nordstrom's site now!  I want either a pink or red bow or some other type of charm for my green Rachelle


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Smoke. This bag is so cute and leather is like butter and smells amazing!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3315703



I love this, it looks so elegant.  I would love to feel the leather but nowhere near me sells Coach.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> Here are my newest additions from Kate Spade. They had a nice sale at the outlet!



Those are cute! great additions.



BeachBagGal said:


> Well nerve issues def ***** even the nicest leather! [emoji14]



Yeah, sadly they do.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sorry double post~


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are cute! great additions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sadly they do.



LOVE this smiley face. Never saw it before.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I love this, it looks so elegant.  I would love to feel the leather but nowhere near me sells Coach.



Thanks! I love that this classic style has been revamped. The leather truly feels sooo nice and soft! Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I love this, it looks so elegant.  I would love to feel the leather but nowhere near me sells Coach.





HesitantShopper said:


> Those are cute! great additions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sadly they do.



On a positive (if there is one?) note at least you don't feel compelled to buy massive amounts of bags like the rest of us! lol


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> On a positive (if there is one?) note at least you don't feel compelled to buy massive amounts of bags like the rest of us! lol



Very true, there have been some lovely Coach bags revealed here in the past few months.  I could easily purchase a few if there were any here!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Very true, there have been some lovely Coach bags revealed here in the past few months.  I could easily purchase a few if there were any here!



Wow that's too bad there aren't any around. Well, I'm sure there are a lot of other good ones around.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Most recent non mk coach Edie 28 in "true red"


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> LOVE this smiley face. Never saw it before.....



Isn't he fun? i love it. Has such meaning.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coach's glove tanned leather is awesome.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Most recent non mk coach Edie 28 in "true red"
> 
> View attachment 3316755




Okay that looks like one happy nature-lovin' gal! Very nice!

I don't own any larger red bags, just a wristlet and a small crossbody. I CAN appreciate a nice red bag though! [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay that looks like one happy nature-lovin' gal! Very nice!
> 
> I don't own any larger red bags, just a wristlet and a small crossbody. I CAN appreciate a nice red bag though! [emoji3]



Thank you. It's funny as far as colors go, i typically stick with neutrals.. reds, blues, browns, blacks... i LOVE color but just rarely go beyond blue & red. 

That was taken in a greenhouse, that is their Koi pond area, we were scoping out items for pre-season for ours. Spring has not really come here yet. Snow in the forecast again by the weekend. That greenhouse is a tropical wonderland.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you. It's funny as far as colors go, i typically stick with neutrals.. reds, blues, browns, blacks... i LOVE color but just rarely go beyond blue & red.
> 
> That was taken in a greenhouse, that is their Koi pond area, we were scoping out items for pre-season for ours. Spring has not really come here yet. Snow in the forecast again by the weekend. That greenhouse is a tropical wonderland.




Well we all have our own comfort level when it comes to colors. I also think it has a lot to do with the climate/location you live in. I'm sitting here in shorts with the ac running sooo I'm all about some color right now lol!

Pretty background. I wouldn't expect to see much of that in your colder climate. Snow? Wow! Yep, can't relate lol. [emoji14]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Well we all have our own comfort level when it comes to colors. I also think it has a lot to do with the climate/location you live in. I'm sitting here in shorts with the ac running sooo I'm all about some color right now lol!
> 
> Pretty background. I wouldn't expect to see much of that in your colder climate. Snow? Wow! Yep, can't relate lol. [emoji14]



For sure, i spend most of my year in cold, snow and tons of salt gets tossed about so i dislike lighter color bags for keeping them clean.

This greenhouse is massively impressive for it's indoor areas.. it's like an oasis this time of year. we've actually just come off a bad ice storm and have warmed up but it's back to cold come the weekend, so cannot relate to shorts yet lol.


----------



## Seirilove

I like MK but i also like LV, Chanel, Coach ... :x


----------



## paula3boys

Got these two yesterday 


Neverfull mm with rose interior


Speedy B30


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> Got these two yesterday
> View attachment 3319070
> 
> Neverfull mm with rose interior
> View attachment 3319071
> 
> Speedy B30




Gorgeous bags! I just love the Rose Ballerine. Twins on the Speedy- it's a fantastic bag!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous bags! I just love the Rose Ballerine. Twins on the Speedy- it's a fantastic bag!



Thank you. I love them both. The RB is such a feminine touch. I love that my Speedy has a zippered pocket as the last time I owned one, it did not have that (as well as not having the great strap)!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Got these two yesterday
> View attachment 3319070
> 
> Neverfull mm with rose interior
> View attachment 3319071
> 
> Speedy B30


Congratulations, both are beautiful.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, both are beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Most recent non mk coach Edie 28 in "true red"
> 
> View attachment 3316755




Beautiful! Loving red lately.



paula3boys said:


> Got these two yesterday
> View attachment 3319070
> 
> Neverfull mm with rose interior
> View attachment 3319071
> 
> Speedy B30




I love both of these. I have a speedy B in monogram, haven't used her in so long. Left her at my moms house actually! I also love rose ballerine... I wanted something in empreinte but never took the plunge!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful! Loving red lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of these. I have a speedy B in monogram, haven't used her in so long. Left her at my moms house actually! I also love rose ballerine... I wanted something in empreinte but never took the plunge!




Rose ballerine NF is in gm too- baby bag?


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Rose ballerine NF is in gm too- baby bag?




Oooh tempting [emoji7] we have to save money as we're doing upgrades on our new property, ugh.... I can only sneak in an MK here and there when I sell one off haha.


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> Got these two yesterday
> View attachment 3319070
> 
> Neverfull mm with rose interior
> View attachment 3319071
> 
> Speedy B30



Very nice, the neverfull with rose interior is really pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> Very nice, the neverfull with rose interior is really pretty!



That is the reason I got it! It is just such a nice combo. Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new little cutie for cards. Rebecca Minkoff Gym Id Case.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Got these two yesterday
> View attachment 3319070
> 
> Neverfull mm with rose interior
> View attachment 3319071
> 
> Speedy B30



Well aren't those just lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new little cutie for cards. Rebecca Minkoff Gym Id Case.
> 
> View attachment 3320160
> 
> View attachment 3320161



Oh well now this is super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh well now this is super cute!




Thanks! It's nice and small and takes up hardly any space and great when I'm switching in and out of bags. This works great for holding more essential cards. Of course I love the bright blue color! Plus it's nylon so if I wanted to throw it in my gym bag or beach bag no worries. Yeah this little cutie has me all sorts of excited! Lol


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> Well aren't those just lovely!



Thank you. The Neverfull is so perfect for spring and summer (when we aren't having rain like today). So cheerful!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> My new little cutie for cards. Rebecca Minkoff Gym Id Case.
> 
> View attachment 3320160
> 
> View attachment 3320161



I like it! It also has a clip so you won't lose it. so pretty and functional!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> I like it! It also has a clip so you won't lose it. so pretty and functional!




Thanks! It easily transfers one bag to the next and it's small and doesn't take up much space.  Plus it's a nice, bright pretty blue! The only odd thing is it says nowhere on it, even the label, that it's Rebecca Minkoff. It came from her site though. Go figure. Whatever lol. [emoji14]


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! It easily transfers one bag to the next and it's small and doesn't take up much space.  Plus it's a nice, bright pretty blue! The only odd thing is it says nowhere on it, even the label, that it's Rebecca Minkoff. It came from her site though. Go figure. Whatever lol. [emoji14]


Lol I like her stuff especially the case for sunnies with the picture of the eye glasses imprint. Yes she is not like MK who has his name all over. An rm fan would recognize it. Glad little things make us happy!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sharing my Rebecca Minkoff Lexi bucket bag! I love it!!


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Sharing my Rebecca Minkoff Lexi bucket bag! I love it!!
> View attachment 3326728




So pretty! I love the tassels.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Sharing my Rebecca Minkoff Lexi bucket bag! I love it!!
> View attachment 3326728


Such a pretty piece in a great neutral color. Love the chain detail.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> So pretty! I love the tassels.




Thank you! They're my favorite!



myluvofbags said:


> Such a pretty piece in a great neutral color. Love the chain detail.




This color makes me excited for fall although I think I can wear it year round. The chain isn't heavy at all which is nice compared to the Chanel chain straps


----------



## Nan246

Pinkalicious said:


> Sharing my Rebecca Minkoff Lexi bucket bag! I love it!!
> View attachment 3326728



very cute! I can see the baby playing with the tassels. Are you going to get a diaper bag?  Just wondering what you would pick.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nan246 said:


> very cute! I can see the baby playing with the tassels. Are you going to get a diaper bag?  Just wondering what you would pick.



Yes! I got a Petunia Pickle Bottom Boxy Backpack in navy. I got it for $60 like new on ebay a few months ago

It's this one http://www.babycubby.com/baby-cubby...ottom-boxy-park-limited-lifestyle-300x300.jpg


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Sharing my Rebecca Minkoff Lexi bucket bag! I love it!!
> View attachment 3326728



Do I spy a RM pink mini Avery behind there?


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Do I spy a RM pink mini Avery behind there?




Haha good eye, but it's actually ballet Selma and in front of her is my new to me love crossbody still in its dustbag [emoji38]

I sold 2 bags and bought 2 bags... Oh dear. And I am still eyeing a Selma messenger! [emoji24] bag rehab here I come...


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha good eye, but it's actually ballet Selma and in front of her is my new to me love crossbody still in its dustbag [emoji38]
> 
> I sold 2 bags and bought 2 bags... Oh dear. And I am still eyeing a Selma messenger! [emoji24] bag rehab here I come...




What did u sell? And what have u bought. I know u bought a ballet Selma.


----------



## Pinkalicious

bagsncakes said:


> What did u sell? And what have u bought. I know u bought a ballet Selma.




I sold my Cynthia and another RM bag. Got this RM bucket bag and RM love crossbody. The ballet Selma I got in February from another TPFer!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha good eye, but it's actually ballet Selma and in front of her is my new to me love crossbody still in its dustbag [emoji38]
> 
> I sold 2 bags and bought 2 bags... Oh dear. And I am still eyeing a Selma messenger! [emoji24] bag rehab here I come...



It is always neverending with us bag lovers! lol. Just when you think your collection is complete, you spy something else and have to find a way to fund it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Sharing my Rebecca Minkoff Lexi bucket bag! I love it!!
> View attachment 3326728



That is so cute! love the tassels.


----------



## janiesea3

Just got this Kate Spade bag in the mail today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'll cheat on MK with a KS bag every once in a while! [emoji12]


----------



## andral5

janiesea3 said:


> Just got this Kate Spade bag in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328248
> 
> 
> I'll cheat on MK with a KS bag every once in a while! [emoji12]



So pretty! Is it on the small side?


----------



## Pinkalicious

janiesea3 said:


> Just got this Kate Spade bag in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328248
> 
> 
> I'll cheat on MK with a KS bag every once in a while! [emoji12]




Lovely!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Using my new to me love crossbody today


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Using my new to me love crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 3328983




So pretty! Lovely colour


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Using my new to me love crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 3328983




She's so pretty! Looks like it will hold a lot too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> So pretty! Lovely colour




I'm in love!!!



Suz82 said:


> She's so pretty! Looks like it will hold a lot too [emoji5]&#65039;




Thanks!! I was surprised with how much she holds [emoji4] I love the back pocket too for my cell phone


----------



## janiesea3

andral5 said:


> So pretty! Is it on the small side?



Actually, no it's pretty big! I'll try to do a pic w/side by side w/one of my Hamilton's or something to give you an idea.


----------



## janiesea3

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely!!



Thank you!


----------



## amandalinx

My first brand name bag was coach but then I sort of fell out of it, I don't like designs with just the logos and fell for the Selma when I first saw it. I love the fun colors. I tried out Rebecca Minkoff and the crossbody bag but I didn't like the weight and quality. But the bags were totally different styles so it's hard to compare, I love MK saffiano leather !


----------



## DiamondsForever

Any one wanna see.....?


----------



## Suz82

Me!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Harrods didn't have any MK coin purses left  got 20% off the one in Ted Baker so I've gone for it! £39. They found me a brand new one from the back and it looks perfect


----------



## Nan246

So pretty goes with any color bag! Nice purchase


----------



## DiamondsForever

The lining is this beautiful black and white canvas. I figure it'll go with black, dark dune, blush and pale pink with all the different colours in it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> So pretty goes with any color bag! Nice purchase



Thanks Nan! I agree, itll go with all my small bags, so pleased!
Dangerous going in there, I spied two dresses and a top I'd like for the summer. Their prints are TDF!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Harrods didn't have any MK coin purses left  got 20% off the one in Ted Baker so I've gone for it! £39. They found me a brand new one from the back and it looks perfect



Well isn't that cute and springy!! I like the bag too lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Well isn't that cute and springy!! I like the bag too lol.



:giggles: I know! Thought the beautifully detailed carrier bag a picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Harrods didn't have any MK coin purses left  got 20% off the one in Ted Baker so I've gone for it! £39. They found me a brand new one from the back and it looks perfect





DiamondsForever said:


> :giggles: I know! Thought the beautifully detailed carrier bag a picture.



Totally!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> The lining is this beautiful black and white canvas. I figure it'll go with black, dark dune, blush and pale pink with all the different colours in it.




Ooh it's so pretty and your right it will go with them all [emoji178]


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Harrods didn't have any MK coin purses left  got 20% off the one in Ted Baker so I've gone for it! £39. They found me a brand new one from the back and it looks perfect



I love this!  It matches so many of your bags- it is a really pretty pattern.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh it's so pretty and your right it will go with them all [emoji178]





MKbaglover said:


> I love this!  It matches so many of your bags- it is a really pretty pattern.



Thanks girls! 
Ted Baker has a ridiculous amount of gorgeous patterns this summer.
I love this.....http://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/C...amscape-bodycon-dress-Lilac/p/128241-69-LILAC


----------



## Suz82

Oh that's so pretty, gorgeous for spring, wish my post baby body was up to more, still got a stone to go [emoji30]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Oh that's so pretty, gorgeous for spring, wish my post baby body was up to more, still got a stone to go [emoji30]



You have your babies lovely xxx so lucky xxx wish I was there xx
Just showed DH, he went "yes hot" think that's my q to buy the dress??


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> You have your babies lovely xxx so lucky xxx wish I was there xx
> Just showed DH, he went "yes hot" think that's my q to buy the dress??



Definitely!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

:





MKbaglover said:


> Definitely!!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> You have your babies lovely xxx so lucky xxx wish I was there xx
> 
> Just showed DH, he went "yes hot" think that's my q to buy the dress??




Absolutely without a doubt, your time will come when it's right, I will send baby dust for you to keep aside [emoji94]

Get it bought [emoji6]


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> The lining is this beautiful black and white canvas. I figure it'll go with black, dark dune, blush and pale pink with all the different colours in it.




Great choice!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Absolutely without a doubt, your time will come when it's right, I will send baby dust for you to keep aside [emoji94]
> 
> Get it bought [emoji6]



Thanks hon. All baby dust gratefully accepted xx


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Great choice!!!



Thanks P! Gah, I realised I have no leather protector left! I think new purse is too light to use without protecting first .....


----------



## Sandra.AT

I started buying mk purses last year and Gold addicted then i sold 3 of them to fund lv bags but couldn't sell my 2 suttons and 2 selmas.. Then i bought 4 lv bags and got addicted to it and now i'm coming back to mk .. I orded the mk sloan and i also want to add the mk ava large in pink


----------



## melbo

Sandra.AT said:


> I started buying mk purses last year and Gold addicted then i sold 3 of them to fund lv bags but couldn't sell my 2 suttons and 2 selmas.. Then i bought 4 lv bags and got addicted to it and now i'm coming back to mk .. I orded the mk sloan and i also want to add the mk ava large in pink


MK Ava is very pretty! LV is a good addiction as well &#128541;


----------



## cynergyfit

I am an LV collector first and now that I'm tapped out in that brand I am loving the instant gratification of MK.  I'm only one bag shy of my holy grail LV collection and then I plan to turn them all in and fund a house addition [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HesitantShopper

janiesea3 said:


> Just got this Kate Spade bag in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328248
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cheat on MK with a KS bag every once in a while! [emoji12]



Super cute!



Pinkalicious said:


> Using my new to me love crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 3328983



Very nice!


DiamondsForever said:


> Harrods didn't have any MK coin purses left  got 20% off the one in Ted Baker so I've gone for it! £39. They found me a brand new one from the back and it looks perfect



This is just so pretty!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have been on a Gucci bender. I've bought 3 bags since january. My Guccisima sukey and wallet were purchased before my self imposed ban. It felt good to simply NOT shop, sounds crazy but it's true. I almost made it to a whole year of buying NOTHING. First time in my adult life.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have been on a Gucci bender. I've bought 3 bags since january. My Guccisima sukey and wallet were purchased before my self imposed ban. It felt good to simply NOT shop, sounds crazy but it's true. I almost made it to a whole year of buying NOTHING. First time in my adult life.....



Those are fun pieces! good job on the year of not shopping. Enjoy!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have been on a Gucci bender. I've bought 3 bags since january. My Guccisima sukey and wallet were purchased before my self imposed ban. It felt good to simply NOT shop, sounds crazy but it's true. I almost made it to a whole year of buying NOTHING. First time in my adult life.....




I wish I had the resistance to not shop for that long! These are beautiful bags though


----------



## MKB0925

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have been on a Gucci bender. I've bought 3 bags since january. My Guccisima sukey and wallet were purchased before my self imposed ban. It felt good to simply NOT shop, sounds crazy but it's true. I almost made it to a whole year of buying NOTHING. First time in my adult life.....




Gorgeous bags! Nice bender..[emoji12]


----------



## janiesea3

cynergyfit said:


> I am an LV collector first and now that I'm tapped out in that brand I am loving the instant gratification of MK.  I'm only one bag shy of my holy grail LV collection and then I plan to turn them all in and fund a house addition [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Which one is your holy grail?! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

A bought another Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Black/Oxblood. [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> A bought another Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Black/Oxblood. [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!!
> View attachment 3348872
> 
> View attachment 3348874



That is nice! Great color combo! The strap hooks look strong and durable for this small bag. Date night bag!


----------



## Nan246

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have been on a Gucci bender. I've bought 3 bags since january. My Guccisima sukey and wallet were purchased before my self imposed ban. It felt good to simply NOT shop, sounds crazy but it's true. I almost made it to a whole year of buying NOTHING. First time in my adult life.....



Those are gorgeous! I can't afford Gucci! I'm happy with several MK bags! Hard for me to stick to a few bags. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> A bought another Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Black/Oxblood. [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!!
> View attachment 3348872
> 
> View attachment 3348874




I love this Dinky! The colors are awesome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> That is nice! Great color combo! The strap hooks look strong and durable for this small bag. Date night bag!




Thx! I went to a concert tonite and took her for the first outing! Perfect!



Sarah03 said:


> I love this Dinky! The colors are awesome!




Thx! I'm loving this color combo too! Something about it gives it a little bit of edge. [emoji41]


----------



## Minkette

I think the Coach Rogue bag is gorgeous but the weight says 3.5 pounds. Wowza! And the price is so high!


----------



## ka.gonenc

I dont like to put stuff from one bag to another so i have only three bags (lv 35 bandouliere for going out, longchamp with long handles for everyday and yellow mk miranda when i am in a playful mood)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

_x_


Nan246 said:


> Those are gorgeous! I can't afford Gucci! I'm happy with several MK bags! Hard for me to stick to a few bags. Lol



If you live close to a Gucci Outlet you can afford one. I have spent 400 or more on dooney, mk and coach. I just recently looked at a Gucci tote that was only 479. It was about the size and shape of my mm LV neverfulls. Instead of buying 2 or 3 mk's, I purchase 1 gucci. If you can afford a n/s hamilton at retail, you can afford a simple signature tote. You would have to forfeit about 3 MK bags or so to get a SOHO etc. I have over a dozen hamiltons and i will not part with them because I love the colors and most were gifts from my children.


----------



## MKB0925

Gorgeous...the Oxblood looks beautiful with the black!


----------



## Nan246

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> _x_
> 
> If you live close to a Gucci Outlet you can afford one. I have spent 400 or more on dooney, mk and coach. I just recently looked at a Gucci tote that was only 479. It was about the size and shape of my mm LV neverfulls. Instead of buying 2 or 3 mk's, I purchase 1 gucci. If you can afford a n/s hamilton at retail, you can afford a simple signature tote. You would have to forfeit about 3 MK bags or so to get a SOHO etc. I have over a dozen hamiltons and i will not part with them because I love the colors and most were gifts from my children.



Thanks for the suggestions! Maybe I'll get one one day! I have like 7 hamiltons most paid was 325 for the raspberry one. Mostly paid 200 on sale for others. No outlet where I am. I'll just look and enjoy beauties like yours!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> A bought another Coach Dinky from the 1941 collection in the color Black/Oxblood. [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!!
> View attachment 3348872
> 
> View attachment 3348874




Wow this one is sleek! Love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow this one is sleek! Love it




Thx! Loving it too!

How's the new Mama???


----------



## Nan246

ka.gonenc said:


> I dont like to put stuff from one bag to another so i have only three bags (lv 35 bandouliere for going out, longchamp with long handles for everyday and yellow mk miranda when i am in a playful mood)



You at so much more practical. I'm a little bag crazy and switch thing out all the time but now I'm better at keeping my bags clean! I have pouches that I transfer to new bag. No more crumbs and gum lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! Loving it too!
> 
> How's the new Mama???



Getting adjusted to not sleeping, or having any freedom, but it's all worth it  And thankfully have TPF and other sites to keep me entertained during the late hours of breastfeeding!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Getting adjusted to not sleeping, or having any freedom, but it's all worth it  And thankfully have TPF and other sites to keep me entertained during the late hours of breastfeeding!




Awww! I bet she is a doll! TPF is def good for some entertainment. [emoji3]. Did you see my latest MK bag - Cindy Crossbody in Dove? Totally enabled by you and the Macy's sale lolol!!! I'm totally in love with it! The color is sooo pretty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


(Crappy pic, but you get the idea lol)


----------



## HesitantShopper

ka.gonenc said:


> I dont like to put stuff from one bag to another so i have only three bags (lv 35 bandouliere for going out, longchamp with long handles for everyday and yellow mk miranda when i am in a playful mood)



I've found i am similar, not much for changing bags, i find i get used to a set-up and prefer to use it for ages. 

Mind you i do own more than 3  but will often stay in one style for months.


----------



## Nan246

My first bag Doris in empired red. Kind of liking ks so far. Lol had to downside from my Greenwich tote to fit in this bag.&#129303;


----------



## Nan246

May go back to get the yellow cintrenello one. It's lighter than the nice mk canary color.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Both beauties. Congrats!! I want something in the blooms print. I've been buying Gucci like a crazy lady lately.


----------



## Nan246

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Both beauties. Congrats!! I want something in the blooms print. I've been buying Gucci like a crazy lady lately.



Thanks! I am taking your advice and saving for a Gucci tote! I bought 2 Boston bags one with pink trims to go with wallet. Would love to see your new purchase! Am still drooling over your red and whiskey guccissima bags! They are like $1200! I want the bloom tote but could not do it so I bought 3 ks bags. Lol!!! Please post your Gucci bags!!


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> May go back to get the yellow cintrenello one. It's lighter than the nice mk canary color.




Very cute, love the keychain!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Very cute, love the keychain!



thanks Steph got keychain  off ebay for like super cheap!


----------



## lolcia

Nan246 said:


> May go back to get the yellow cintrenello one. It's lighter than the nice mk canary color.


Hi. Keep the red one. You can use it the whole year. In my opinion yellow is good only for summer and spring.


----------



## angel4Love

I used to like higher brand purses only and I remember when I sold my Speedy that I got on a discounted price because everyone I saw was just carrying it  


I sold pretty much everything higher end except for my Guccissima medium babouska dome. The very first bag from MK that ever caught my eye was the Selma- I just had to have it when I saw it. Now, I own several Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and quite a bit of MK. One of my friend said I "downgraded" and I simply do not need that kind negativity in my life so needless to say, I am not friends with her anymore


----------



## Nan246

lolcia said:


> Hi. Keep the red one. You can use it the whole year. In my opinion yellow is good only for summer and spring.



Lol I going to keep both!!! On sale!


----------



## Nan246

angel4Love said:


> I used to like higher brand purses only and I remember when I sold my Speedy that I got on a discounted price because everyone I saw was just carrying it
> 
> 
> I sold pretty much everything higher end except for my Guccissima medium babouska dome. The very first bag from MK that ever caught my eye was the Selma- I just had to have it when I saw it. Now, I own several Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and quite a bit of MK. One of my friend said I "downgraded" and I simply do not need that kind negativity in my life so needless to say, I am not friends with her anymore



I'm glad to read your post because I was on a get a Gucci mode but I can't bring myself to spend the $$$. I did buy a couple but not high end ones. I'm going to stop with my 2 and go back to what I can afford. 
Yes we need to surround ourselves with nice positive people! I have a friend who cheers me on when I need my bag fix! I have one that said you're wasting your money but she would say the bags are super lovely so I kept them both. Lol


----------



## andral5

angel4Love said:


> I used to like higher brand purses only and I remember when I sold my Speedy that I got on a discounted price because everyone I saw was just carrying it
> 
> 
> I sold pretty much everything higher end except for my Guccissima medium babouska dome. The very first bag from MK that ever caught my eye was the Selma- I just had to have it when I saw it. Now, I own several Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and quite a bit of MK. One of my friend said I "downgraded" and I simply do not need that kind negativity in my life so needless to say, I am not friends with her anymore



That's the spirit!


----------



## keishapie1973

angel4Love said:


> I used to like higher brand purses only and I remember when I sold my Speedy that I got on a discounted price because everyone I saw was just carrying it
> 
> 
> I sold pretty much everything higher end except for my Guccissima medium babouska dome. The very first bag from MK that ever caught my eye was the Selma- I just had to have it when I saw it. Now, I own several Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and quite a bit of MK. One of my friend said I "downgraded" and I simply do not need that kind negativity in my life so needless to say, I am not friends with her anymore



Lol. I also started off only buying higher end. Now, I love my contemporary designers....


----------



## HesitantShopper

angel4Love said:


> I used to like higher brand purses only and I remember when I sold my Speedy that I got on a discounted price because everyone I saw was just carrying it
> 
> 
> I sold pretty much everything higher end except for my Guccissima medium babouska dome. The very first bag from MK that ever caught my eye was the Selma- I just had to have it when I saw it. Now, I own several Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff and quite a bit of MK. *One of my friend said I "downgraded" and I simply do not need that kind negativity in my life so needless to say, I am not friends with her anymore *



 no loss there, who needs negativity.


----------



## Stephg

Picked up this reversible tote from Coach. Got it for 25% off today for a total of $125! Reversible black/chalk with attached pouch inside.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Picked up this reversible tote from Coach. Got it for 25% off today for a total of $125! Reversible black/chalk with attached pouch inside.
> 
> View attachment 3362926
> View attachment 3362927
> View attachment 3362928



That's cute! the reversible feature is nice.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My Gucci Boston bag was only $268.00 from the memorial day sale at the Gucci outlet today. The bamboo keychain was $40.00


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My Gucci Boston bag was only $268.00 from the memorial day sale at the Gucci outlet today. The bamboo keychain was $40.00



Very nice! awesome deal.


----------



## iheart_purses

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My Gucci Boston bag was only $268.00 from the memorial day sale at the Gucci outlet today. The bamboo keychain was $40.00



Gucci has outlets? Wow lol we are so deprived in Canada. Is it online as well? Are they specific Made for outlet items like coach/ MK type deal? Or just clearance regular stuff? 
I need to get out more!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

iheart_purses said:


> Gucci has outlets? Wow lol we are so deprived in Canada. Is it online as well? Are they specific Made for outlet items like coach/ MK type deal? Or just clearance regular stuff?
> I need to get out more!!



I could BE WRONG, but as far as I know the outlet bags are from retail stores. Overstock, unpopular, etc.... If I saw a bunch of stuff that was NEVER carried online etc I would definitely have to think otherwise. Most of the bags, accessories and shoes that I have seen in the outlet, I have seen at one time or another on the Gucci site. I don't live close to an actual retail boutique but I do Google what I'm interested in online first. Maybe someone else will chime in. I don't know if I would trust a random "Gucci" online site either other than the real deal or say Saks-major retailers. I'm a hands on kinda buyer, gotta touch it, smell it, check the stitching, can I fit it on my shoulder with a coat, will all of my crap fit in it?? Wish I could be of more help. I will say this, hands down, everything I have purchased has been absolutely flawless from the outlet.


----------



## samirash

my new bag from zara arrived yesterday


----------



## HesitantShopper

samirash said:


> my new bag from zara arrived yesterday



That looks like a fun style to have!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I could BE WRONG, but as far as I know the outlet bags are from retail stores. Overstock, unpopular, etc.... If I saw a bunch of stuff that was NEVER carried online etc I would definitely have to think otherwise. Most of the bags, accessories and shoes that I have seen in the outlet, I have seen at one time or another on the Gucci site. I don't live close to an actual retail boutique but I do Google what I'm interested in online first. Maybe someone else will chime in. I don't know if I would trust a random "Gucci" online site either other than the real deal or say Saks-major retailers. I'm a hands on kinda buyer, gotta touch it, smell it, check the stitching, can I fit it on my shoulder with a coat, will all of my crap fit in it?? Wish I could be of more help. I will say this, hands down, everything I have purchased has been absolutely flawless from the outlet.



Admit i am no expert on Gucci, heck i wouldn't even say i dabble in it  but i know recently i read on here that they do make outlet bags. Not to say they don't send some older stock there but again, from my understanding actual MFF bags do exist.


----------



## fametiara

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My Gucci Boston bag was only $268.00 from the memorial day sale at the Gucci outlet today. The bamboo keychain was $40.00


 awesome deal.. great bag at a very good price.. how lucky you are


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> I found this swagger on sale today I have been wanting her for a while but couldn't find a good sale on her finally she went down to 267 and they had another one in the back new thank goodness this one had a flaw on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279420
> View attachment 3279421



I still have not used this bag I have been switching between Michael Kors and Tory Burch. I feel like every time I buy coach I return it and now with all the new Michael Kors stuff coming out I want them. I know quality on a swagger is good so you think it's the same or better on Michael Kors? I think that's what I struggle with because  years ago all used to do is buy Coach 
And the particular bag I really  liked I always had a problem with the leather scratching easy. And I'm afraid the swagger will do that that too. What do you all think , honest option!! &#128536;&#128522;


----------



## djidjixx

I own mainly Michael Kors bags, but I own a couple Louis Vuitton pieces and I'm in the process of buying a "new" vintage item from LV


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I still have not used this bag I have been switching between Michael Kors and Tory Burch. I feel like every time I buy coach I return it and now with all the new Michael Kors stuff coming out I want them. I know quality on a swagger is good so you think it's the same or better on Michael Kors? I think that's what I struggle with because  years ago all used to do is buy Coach
> And the particular bag I really  liked I always had a problem with the leather scratching easy. And I'm afraid the swagger will do that that too. What do you all think , honest option!! &#128536;&#128522;


I have only 1 swagger in apricot. Due to the color i don't tend to use it alot but every time I do it makes me realize why I got it. I think the leather is amazing and quite durable on the swagger. As far as comparing brands that is hard cause, I feel some of my MK bags are better yet others such as my coach legacy line are better than MK. Btw, haven't heard from you in a while, good to have you back.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I have only 1 swagger in apricot. Due to the color i don't tend to use it alot but every time I do it makes me realize why I got it. I think the leather is amazing and quite durable on the swagger. As far as comparing brands that is hard cause, I feel some of my MK bags are better yet others such as my coach legacy line are better than MK. Btw, haven't heard from you in a while, good to have you back.


Want to add, yes, I was on the MK site and way too many beautiful new things! Alot actually look like they could be a part of his collection line but aren't.  What color swagger? I saw a few colors that are amazing especially one in blue.


----------



## CoachMaven

smileydimples said:


> I still have not used this bag I have been switching between Michael Kors and Tory Burch. I feel like every time I buy coach I return it and now with all the new Michael Kors stuff coming out I want them. I know quality on a swagger is good so you think it's the same or better on Michael Kors? I think that's what I struggle with because  years ago all used to do is buy Coach
> And the particular bag I really  liked I always had a problem with the leather scratching easy. And I'm afraid the swagger will do that that too. What do you all think , honest option!! &#128536;&#128522;



I have a Swagger in the nude colorblock and it is a great bag! I took that bag with me travelling last Summer and it held up beautifully, it's a very durable leather and design.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I still have not used this bag I have been switching between Michael Kors and Tory Burch. I feel like every time I buy coach I return it and now with all the new Michael Kors stuff coming out I want them. I know quality on a swagger is good so you think it's the same or better on Michael Kors? I think that's what I struggle with because  years ago all used to do is buy Coach
> And the particular bag I really  liked I always had a problem with the leather scratching easy. And I'm afraid the swagger will do that that too. What do you all think , honest option!! &#128536;&#128522;



I can't believe you still have not used this bag.  It's gorgeous & makes me want one!  LOL


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I can't believe you still have not used this bag.  It's gorgeous & makes me want one!  LOL


I know . I have way to many bags .. I use to switch my bags out more but I haven't lately. I even got rid of some of my bags because I had way to many to use. I still have her and probably won't get rid of her she is the only coach purse I have now.  I almost took her back and then I looked at her and decided no


----------



## BeachBagGal

My goodies from the Coach SE Mickey collection. [emoji173]️ them!




MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji173]️ this little bag!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My goodies from the Coach SE Mickey collection. [emoji173]️ them!
> View attachment 3388388
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji173]️ this little bag!
> View attachment 3388387


I haven't shopped at Coach in forever but that bag is adorable, I may need to go over to see the rest of the collection! Disney collaborations make me so happy[emoji5] Also I love that MBMJ, the Percy is perfect for running errands and it's super comfortable. I hate that since the brand's dilution it's become nearly impossible to find but when I do come across a bag, it's marked down quite steeply. Enjoy both your beautiful bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> I haven't shopped at Coach in forever but that bag is adorable, I may need to go over to see the rest of the collection! Disney collaborations make me so happy[emoji5] Also I love that MBMJ, the Percy is perfect for running errands and it's super comfortable. I hate that since the brand's dilution it's become nearly impossible to find but when I do come across a bag, it's marked down quite steeply. Enjoy both your beautiful bags!



Thx! The Coach Disney collection has some really cute items. Check them out. [emoji3]

I love the Classic Percy too. Like you said great for running errands or for eve out. I like that I can carry as a clutch too. I prefer the MBMJ classic versions of the Natashas & Percys, which are harder to find. I found this one with a good discount. The newer versions are easier to find, but I'm not a fan of them so they don't interest me.


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! The Coach Disney collection has some really cute items. Check them out. [emoji3]
> 
> I love the Classic Percy too. Like you said great for running errands or for eve out. I like that I can carry as a clutch too. I prefer the MBMJ classic versions of the Natashas & Percys, which are harder to find. I found this one with a good discount. The newer versions are easier to find, but I'm not a fan of them so they don't interest me.


I'll check it out, I saw a picture of the wallets on IG and love the scowling face and winking one! I also prefer the older style/classic versions of the Natasha and Percy. I've seen them in Saks/the Bay marked down quite a bit, but never in the colours that I want!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> My goodies from the Coach SE Mickey collection. [emoji173]️ them!
> View attachment 3388388
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji173]️ this little bag!
> View attachment 3388387


I love them all! So so cute love the red with black wallet!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> I love them all! So so cute love the red with black wallet!



Aww thanks! I'm loving the red too!


----------



## Minkette

I love the ease of this bag. Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody


----------



## SEWDimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My Gucci Boston bag was only $268.00 from the memorial day sale at the Gucci outlet today. The bamboo keychain was $40.00


Congrats! Twins. I purchased the same bag when I went to NYC for my birthday in April. Great deal. Love the Gucci outlet.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don't really have a specific brand that I stick to but in the last 6 months I've bought a lot of cross body bags and lots of SLGs (wallets, wristlets, coin pouches, etc.) from Kate Spade and Tory Burch, as well as Burberry and also my first Mulberry. The Mulberry was a bit of an impulse buy as I don't really do soft leather but as soon as I saw it in person I bought it. The Burberry was a bag that I've been searching for high and low since last year so it was a no brainer. I haven't bought any MK since probably last summer, I gave away a lot and will try and post a picture of the couple of bags I have left as I need some opinions on whether to keep them. I'll probably keep one for the sentimental reasons behind it but the other two I don't have any use for although they are no longer available.


----------



## Sarah03

I haven't posted over here on the MK boards in a while, but I thought I'd share my new Coach Swagger! It's very similar in size to the Medium Selma. This is the Soft Swagger 27 in Chalk with Turquoise hardware. 



I also have a collection of Coach Rexy charms 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't posted over here on the MK boards in a while, but I thought I'd share my new Coach Swagger! It's very similar in size to the Medium Selma. This is the Soft Swagger 27 in Chalk with Turquoise hardware.
> View attachment 3398789
> View attachment 3398790
> 
> I also have a collection of Coach Rexy charms
> View attachment 3398792
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I've already commented before, but I'll say it again - what beauties! Btw I love the quote (and SATC)!


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't posted over here on the MK boards in a while, but I thought I'd share my new Coach Swagger! It's very similar in size to the Medium Selma. This is the Soft Swagger 27 in Chalk with Turquoise hardware.
> View attachment 3398789
> View attachment 3398790
> 
> I also have a collection of Coach Rexy charms
> View attachment 3398792
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the bag, such gorgeous colors & those charms are too cute!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> I've already commented before, but I'll say it again - what beauties! Btw I love the quote (and SATC)!


Thanks! Gosh, I feel like SATC has been gone away for so long. I had to add that quote- it fits my life and my love for that show! Lol


HeatherL said:


> Love the bag, such gorgeous colors & those charms are too cute!


Thank you! Coach has really been stepping it up, which has been bad for my wallet. [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! Gosh, I feel like SATC has been gone away for so long. I had to add that quote- it fits my life and my love for that show! Lol
> 
> Thank you! Coach has really been stepping it up, which has been bad for my wallet. [emoji4]



Actually I will be posting on this thread on Wednesday!!!  My first Coach bag in several years will be delivered and I'm so excited!!! 
I completely agree with Coach stepping it up and I plan on getting one more Coach bag this year as well.  It's starting to effect my wallet too [emoji1].


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! Gosh, I feel like SATC has been gone away for so long. I had to add that quote- it fits my life and my love for that show! Lol
> 
> Thank you! Coach has really been stepping it up, which has been bad for my wallet. [emoji4]



I know! I miss that show - one of my favs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Actually I will be posting on this thread on Wednesday!!!  My first Coach bag in several years will be delivered and I'm so excited!!!
> I completely agree with Coach stepping it up and I plan on getting one more Coach bag this year as well.  It's starting to effect my wallet too [emoji1].



Yay! What are you getting? Or will it be a surprise? [emoji14]


----------



## andral5

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't posted over here on the MK boards in a while, but I thought I'd share my new Coach Swagger! It's very similar in size to the Medium Selma. This is the Soft Swagger 27 in Chalk with Turquoise hardware.
> View attachment 3398789
> View attachment 3398790
> 
> I also have a collection of Coach Rexy charms
> View attachment 3398792
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Oooh myyyy! This is absolutely stunning!! The charms too, including the ones on the bag, but the bag itself is just beyond lovely! Maybe I should look into some coaches too


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> Actually I will be posting on this thread on Wednesday!!!  My first Coach bag in several years will be delivered and I'm so excited!!!
> I completely agree with Coach stepping it up and I plan on getting one more Coach bag this year as well.  It's starting to effect my wallet too [emoji1].


Yay! I can't wait to see what you get! Darn that Stuart Vevers and his beautiful designs!


andral5 said:


> Oooh myyyy! This is absolutely stunning!! The charms too, including the ones on the bag, but the bag itself is just beyond lovely! Maybe I should look into some coaches too



Thank you! You should definitely check out Coach- they are having the Semi Annual Sale right now & have lots of great styles at great prices!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't posted over here on the MK boards in a while, but I thought I'd share my new Coach Swagger! It's very similar in size to the Medium Selma. This is the Soft Swagger 27 in Chalk with Turquoise hardware.
> View attachment 3398789
> View attachment 3398790
> 
> I also have a collection of Coach Rexy charms
> View attachment 3398792
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!!! I agree that Coach has stepped up their game. I am loving the new designs.....


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Actually I will be posting on this thread on Wednesday!!!  My first Coach bag in several years will be delivered and I'm so excited!!!
> I completely agree with Coach stepping it up and I plan on getting one more Coach bag this year as well.  It's starting to effect my wallet too [emoji1].



Can't wait to see.....


----------



## Hollywood H

Sarah03 said:


> I haven't posted over here on the MK boards in a while, but I thought I'd share my new Coach Swagger! It's very similar in size to the Medium Selma. This is the Soft Swagger 27 in Chalk with Turquoise hardware.
> View attachment 3398789
> View attachment 3398790
> 
> I also have a collection of Coach Rexy charms
> View attachment 3398792
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


That's a gorgeous bag! The colour combination is perfect for summer.
And the T-Rex charm are so cute, i want one too!


----------



## ubo22

I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3400000



Stunning!


----------



## Stephg

Went to the outlets today to check out MK - nothing that great so at the last minute went to Kate Spade. They were having a 60 + 20 off the entire store... Walked out with these cuties. Total after tax $157!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3400000



Wow what a beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Went to the outlets today to check out MK - nothing that great so at the last minute went to Kate Spade. They were having a 60 + 20 off the entire store... Walked out with these cuties. Total after tax $157!
> 
> View attachment 3400239
> View attachment 3400240



Very nice and great deals!


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3400000


Oh my goodness!  Congrats Ubo!!! I want to get this for my mom but can't touch it!! Enjoy this beauty!!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Went to the outlets today to check out MK - nothing that great so at the last minute went to Kate Spade. They were having a 60 + 20 off the entire store... Walked out with these cuties. Total after tax $157!
> 
> View attachment 3400239
> View attachment 3400240


Wow! Slick deal! Love the design!


----------



## Sarah03

Hollywood H said:


> That's a gorgeous bag! The colour combination is perfect for summer.
> And the T-Rex charm are so cute, i want one too!


Thank you! You should definitely check out the Rexy charms- they're so fun!


keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! I agree that Coach has stepped up their game. I am loving the new designs.....



Thank you! The 1941 bags are talking a toll on my wallet!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!  


BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a beauty!


Thanks.  I think so, too.  


Nan246 said:


> Oh my goodness!  Congrats Ubo!!! I want to get this for my mom but can't touch it!! Enjoy this beauty!!


Thank you.  You should definitely get it for your mom if you're able to do so.  I'm sure she'd love it.


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Went to the outlets today to check out MK - nothing that great so at the last minute went to Kate Spade. They were having a 60 + 20 off the entire store... Walked out with these cuties. Total after tax $157!
> 
> View attachment 3400239
> View attachment 3400240



This is lovely, what a great deal [emoji1]


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3400000


This is such a gorgeous piece, congrats on such a classic!


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3400000


What a beauty!  Very sophisticated and will be with you on many special occasions in the future!  Enjoy her!


----------



## MKbaglover

Stephg said:


> Went to the outlets today to check out MK - nothing that great so at the last minute went to Kate Spade. They were having a 60 + 20 off the entire store... Walked out with these cuties. Total after tax $157!
> 
> View attachment 3400239
> View attachment 3400240


Wow, such a bargain!  I love the look of the leather on the bag!


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> This is such a gorgeous piece, congrats on such a classic!


Thank you!  


MKbaglover said:


> What a beauty!  Very sophisticated and will be with you on many special occasions in the future!  Enjoy her!


Thank you.  Yes, I do plan to use it on more special occasions.  I don't often wear gold jewelry, but I love this vintage gold (more yellow than gold hardware found on current handbags).  I think it would look great for dressy occasions, but also as a bold statement piece against more casual clothing.


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and great deals!





Nan246 said:


> Wow! Slick deal! Love the design!





Suz82 said:


> This is lovely, what a great deal [emoji1]





MKbaglover said:


> Wow, such a bargain!  I love the look of the leather on the bag!



Thanks ladies [emoji5]


----------



## HeatherL

I'm hugely impressed!  I just got this 10 minutes ago....  Already moved in and as you can see, pics taken!!! [emoji7]

Coach Nomand in Cornflower (hard to get an accurate pic of the color).


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I'm hugely impressed!  I just got this 10 minutes ago....  Already moved in and as you can see, pics taken!!! [emoji7]
> 
> Coach Nomand in Cornflower (hard to get an accurate pic of the color).
> 
> View attachment 3401902



Love it!!! The Nomad is what drew me to Coach. I have it in racing green.....


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> I'm hugely impressed!  I just got this 10 minutes ago....  Already moved in and as you can see, pics taken!!! [emoji7]
> 
> Coach Nomand in Cornflower (hard to get an accurate pic of the color).
> 
> View attachment 3401902



Very nice!  I love the color!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! The Nomad is what drew me to Coach. I have it in racing green.....



I totally understand, this is an awesome bag!
I hope your still loving yours!!!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Very nice!  I love the color!



Thanks!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I recently received my vintage Chanel jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap in black lambskin leather.  It's such an iconic bag, so I had to have it.  My first and only Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3400000


Congratulations on your new classic!


----------



## chasy093

HeatherL said:


> I'm hugely impressed!  I just got this 10 minutes ago....  Already moved in and as you can see, pics taken!!! [emoji7]
> 
> Coach Nomand in Cornflower (hard to get an accurate pic of the color).
> 
> View attachment 3401902


Nice colour!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations on your new classic!


Thank you!  I love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I totally understand, this is an awesome bag!
> I hope your still loving yours!!!



Absolutely!!! It's my favorite. I can't wait until Fall to pull it back out.....


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> I'm hugely impressed!  I just got this 10 minutes ago....  Already moved in and as you can see, pics taken!!! [emoji7]
> 
> Coach Nomand in Cornflower (hard to get an accurate pic of the color).
> 
> View attachment 3401902


Love this color and style! So cute! Is it roomy inside?


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Love this color and style! So cute! Is it roomy inside?



Thanks, I'll post pics of the interior tomorrow with all my stuff (any excuse to post pics of this beauty), but it holds everything the medium Sutton does and more if you needed to stack on top.  It's a very comfortable bag and the quality is just awesome.  I'm totally in love!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Love this color and style! So cute! Is it roomy inside?



I hope this gives you a good idea.  It has some depth that I'm not utilizing but all my daily stuff fits perfectly.


----------



## Nan246

Wow! That is roomy! Thank you for posting the pictures. Lots of pockets too. This would be a good size for me. Love how you organized your bag. Glad you are enjoying your bag! Have a great weekend!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Wow! That is roomy! Thank you for posting the pictures. Lots of pockets too. This would be a good size for me. Love how you organized your bag. Glad you are enjoying your bag! Have a great weekend!



No problem & thanks I really am loving everything about this bag!!!  I hope you have a nice weekend too!!


----------



## Minkette

Down to 133.4 pounds! So I decided to sell three bags to get a Coach Rogue in olive. For roughly the same price, ended up with a Balenciaga part-time in black with rose gold hardware in excellent condition. Been watching it on Fashionphile for about a month now and boom. 30% price drop. It was destiny.


----------



## HeatherL

Minkette said:


> Down to 133.4 pounds! So I decided to sell three bags to get a Coach Rogue in olive. For roughly the same price, ended up with a Balenciaga part-time in black with rose gold hardware in excellent condition. Been watching it on Fashionphile for about a month now and boom. 30% price drop. It was destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406348
> View attachment 3406352



Excellent job! Definitely calls for a bag celebration!  
Beautiful bag!  I'm a huge Balenciaga fan but decided not to go down that road, I'll be a side line fan... Congrats!!!

Next on my list is actually the Rogue, I'm trying to decide which color, between black (I don't have a black bag as I've been in love with colors recently), or dark denim.
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Minkette

HeatherL said:


> Excellent job! Definitely calls for a bag celebration!
> Beautiful bag!  I'm a huge Balenciaga fan but decided not to go down that road, I'll be a side line fan... Congrats!!!
> 
> Next on my list is actually the Rogue, I'm trying to decide which color, between black (I don't have a black bag as I've been in love with colors recently), or dark denim.
> Decisions, decisions!


It is such a pretty bag (Rogue). I saw it in person when I was in Boston for business last month in the tan color... so nice. Can't wait to see which one you get!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new cutie... Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color! This makes up for not getting an EB or Sapphire Bag. [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie... Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color! This makes up for not getting an EB or Sapphire Bag. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3409593



Love this, love the color!  This is awesome!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Love this, love the color!  This is awesome!!!



Thx! I'm loving it too! I always loved MK's EB & Sapphire so this satisfies my need now lol.


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie... Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color! This makes up for not getting an EB or Sapphire Bag. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3409593


Fabulous color! Cute style too!


----------



## andral5

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie... Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color! This makes up for not getting an EB or Sapphire Bag. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3409593



Absolutely lovely RM!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Fabulous color! Cute style too!


Thx! I can't wait to take her out for a spin!



andral5 said:


> Absolutely lovely RM!!


Thanks! It's been awhile since I bought a new RM.


----------



## keishapie1973

My first Swagger.....

Azure 27


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3410315


Pretty! Love all the different, pretty blues out there!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410315



Love this!!!!  And the color is beautiful!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410315


Such a pretty blue I have been contemplating this one, congrats


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Love all the different, pretty blues out there!





HeatherL said:


> Love this!!!!  And the color is beautiful!!!  Enjoy!!





myluvofbags said:


> Such a pretty blue I have been contemplating this one, congrats



Thanks!!!! It reminds me of the MK summer blue from a couple years ago....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Found some amazing Kate Spade specialty items that got sent to the outlet. They were marked down plus an additional 50% off


----------



## BagLady14

BeachBagGal said:


> My goodies from the Coach SE Mickey collection. [emoji173]️ them!
> View attachment 3388388
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji173]️ this little bag!
> View attachment 3388387


Really cute bag.

Sent from my SM-T810 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Found some amazing Kate Spade specialty items that got sent to the outlet. They were marked down plus an additional 50% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413020



So nice! Love the colours and I love KS wallets.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> So nice! Love the colours and I love KS wallets.


Thank you! KS wallets are my favourite[emoji5]


----------



## andral5

keishapie1973 said:


> My first Swagger.....
> 
> Azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3410315



What a beautiful blue! Enjoy her!


----------



## andral5

reginaPhalange said:


> Found some amazing Kate Spade specialty items that got sent to the outlet. They were marked down plus an additional 50% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413020



Oh, so lovely!! All the shades are among my favorites.


----------



## keishapie1973

Thank you.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

andral5 said:


> Oh, so lovely!! All the shades are among my favorites.


Thank you!


----------



## MKbaglover

I just wanted to show my super bargain purchase!  I never manage to catch deals like this so just thought I would share!  I was in NYC again last week and (as the the American ladies can appreciate) it was super hot!  I'm not used to the heat (especially with the humidity) so I spent most of the time walking from one air conditioned shop to another.  I went into Lord and Taylor to 'cool down' and thought I should look at the bags (I had no desire to purchase anything).  A very helpful assistant pointed out the extra discounts to be had and I picked up a bag of the clearance table to look at- she said that she thought it was priced wrong and came bag with a price (including all discounts) of $70 before tax- down from $298 before tax!!!  After inspecting it for marks etc, the SA appeared with the last, fully packaged one from the back!!

Here is my super bargain- Coach Nolita satchel in cream pebbled leather (about the same size as a medium Selma).  With the recent thread about timeless bags, I think this would fall into that category!  Coach had some beautiful bags, especially the 1941 ones.


----------



## Ness7386

I've been wanting this MK Zip Top tote for under $100.  Well Coach had one just like it at the outlet, so I got it.  They're cousins!


----------



## HeatherL

Ness7386 said:


> I've been wanting this MK Zip Top tote for under $100.  Well Coach had one just like it at the outlet, so I got it.  They're cousins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421649
> View attachment 3421650



Love the color and awesome deal too!! Enjoy!!


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> I've been wanting this MK Zip Top tote for under $100.  Well Coach had one just like it at the outlet, so I got it.  They're cousins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421649
> View attachment 3421650



What about the size? Similar to MK's? I need a tote of that type too. And the outlet price was under $100?? Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Ness7386

andral5 said:


> What about the size? Similar to MK's? I need a tote of that type too. And the outlet price was under $100?? Wow! Congrats!


Yes, very close in size.  MK = 15 x 4.5 x10 the Coach = 16.75 x 5 x 9.75
It was $99.  I haven't been able to find one under $100 in either designer.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I don't have any bags that are not MK, but I just bought some accessories from Marc Jacobs that I love.






And something for my hair...


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> I don't have any bags that are not MK, but I just bought some accessories from Marc Jacobs that I love.
> View attachment 3425120
> 
> View attachment 3425113
> 
> View attachment 3425112
> 
> And something for my hair...
> View attachment 3425115
> 
> View attachment 3425118


I love all of your MBMJ accessories especially the white and gold studs, I have the same ones in a couple different colours. Also that's amazing that you're loyal to one brand. I have a bit of a mix and can't imagine my collection all coming from a single brand!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

reginaPhalange said:


> I love all of your MBMJ accessories especially the white and gold studs, I have the same ones in a couple different colours. Also that's amazing that you're loyal to one brand. I have a bit of a mix and can't imagine my collection all coming from a single brand!


Thank you. I prefer MK because I love saffiano leather. I wear my bags to everything, in any weatherconditions and I love how it holds up. It's affordable enough to verify buying different styles and colors, and as for now MK cover my needs. I don't like soft leather bags. Guess I'm loyal to any brand that can serve up quality, multiple styles and colors, affordable prices and stylish looks the way MK does


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you. I prefer MK because I love saffiano leather. I wear my bags to everything, in any weatherconditions and I love how it holds up. It's affordable enough to verify buying different styles and colors, and as for now MK cover my needs. I don't like soft leather bags. Guess I'm loyal to any brand that can serve up quality, multiple styles and colors, affordable prices and stylish looks the way MK does


I completely agree, I prefer saffiano leather over most other types especially for totes and larger bags so they can hold their structure. I have a lot of Tory Burch and Kate Spade which also use a lot of saffiano leather, offer great colour selection and styles, and are extremely affordable as well. The only softer leather bags I have are classic MBMJs which are so hard to find now, which is unfortunate since I've started using mine much more.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Kate Spade and Coach are not that known here, only a few stores carry them and in very few styles and colors. I saw a KS that was very stylish, but it was black. I don't have the need for more than one black bag as I prefer colors like grey and pastels. Tory Burch isn't retailed here as far as I know. MK is also hard to find in some styles and colors ( I don't know why half of Norway seems to be content with black,  navy, brown), so I often buy mine abroad. Scandinavian labels like By Malene Birger is quite big here, and of course Limm, Chanel and LV. Way to expensive for me, I could never settle for just one bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Norwegian Girl said:


> Kate Spade and Coach are not that known here, only a few stores carry them and in very few styles and colors. I saw a KS that was very stylish, but it was black. I don't have the need for more than one black bag as I prefer colors like grey and pastels. Tory Burch isn't retailed here as far as I know. MK is also hard to find in some styles and colors ( I don't know why half of Norway seems to be content with black,  navy, brown), so I often buy mine abroad. Scandinavian labels like By Malene Birger is quite big here, and of course Limm, Chanel and LV. Way to expensive for me, I could never settle for just one bag.


Wow I'm surprised that Coach isn't that well know there! I know these designers are more expensive in Europe/the UK since my friends and family usually go overboard shopping while they're here since the prices are nearly half of what they'd pay at home. Chanel has started to grow on me, I dress really casually though so it doesn't quite fit my aesthetic but I've really taken to admiring them on others. LV I've owned but have learned that the monogram isn't for me so I may get a DE Neverfull to replace the mono one I sold. I agree though that I like having a variety of bags vs one bag, which is why I limit myself to only one premier bag a year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> I don't have any bags that are not MK, but I just bought some accessories from Marc Jacobs that I love.
> View attachment 3425124
> 
> View attachment 3425113
> 
> View attachment 3425112
> 
> And something for my hair...
> View attachment 3425115
> 
> View attachment 3425118



Those are all so cute! I have a MBMJ ring and I love it and always get compliments on it. Do you find those hair ties with the metal dangling off get stuck in your hair? I wouldn't mind trying something like that or henri bendel has so cute ones too. I'm always afraid it'll get stuck in my hair.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

No, they work just fine for me. I have to adjust them though, after putting them on so the charm doesn't get  hidden in my hair or under it. I also use them as bracelets, very cute and practical!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> No, they work just fine for me. I have to adjust them though, after putting them on so the charm doesn't get  hidden in my hair or under it. I also use them as bracelets, very cute and practical!



 Good to know. Thx! Maybe I'll have to try some hair ties like that sometime. [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

The Coach Rogue, just picked up this beauty today!!


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3433004
> View attachment 3433005
> View attachment 3433006
> 
> 
> The Coach Rogue, just picked up this beauty today!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3433004
> View attachment 3433005
> View attachment 3433006
> 
> 
> The Coach Rogue, just picked up this beauty today!!



You got her!!!! Black is a great choice. She's beautiful.....


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3433004
> View attachment 3433005
> View attachment 3433006
> 
> 
> The Coach Rogue, just picked up this beauty today!!



Stunning!! Don't you just love the Rogue? Congrats!!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Gorgeous!





Sarah03 said:


> Stunning!! Don't you just love the Rogue? Congrats!!



Thanks!  I'm so excited!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3433004
> View attachment 3433005
> View attachment 3433006
> 
> 
> The Coach Rogue, just picked up this beauty today!!



Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> You got her!!!! Black is a great choice. She's beautiful.....



I did!!!  I looked like a little kid in a candy store when I walked in the boutique and all the Rogues were there!  I was with my mom and both the SA & my mom had a good laugh at my facial expression and shrieking noise that somehow came out of my mouth [emoji15]! I've only seen them online and was deciding between black & dark denim for months (obviously without seeing them IRL).  I still love both colors (ok all the colors), but I don't have an "everyday" black bag & just thought it was so classic, classy and gorgeous that I had to have it!
Of course I'm still hoping I made the right choice, but I figure I couldn't go wrong with either and I'd be thinking about the black one if I got the dark denim.  Oh decisions can be so hard sometimes - lol!

Thanks!  I'm in awe!  I just might not be able to wait until Fall before jumping on in [emoji1]!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]️



Thank you!!!


----------



## Mcandy

Coach was my first then mk..then kate spade and then finally LV...mk was the first bag i bought in a couple of hundreds that I considered my most expensive purchase...i find the leather too heavy though even without putting anything in it. I dont mind, i feel like i have a good quality piece


----------



## ubo22

Mcandy said:


> Coach was my first then mk..then kate spade and then finally LV...mk was the first bag i bought in a couple of hundreds that I considered my most expensive purchase...i find the leather too heavy though even without putting anything in it. I dont mind, i feel like i have a good quality piece


MK does a great job of producing some high quality handbags.  I've never had a quality issue with anything I own from both the MMK line and MKC line.


----------



## Stephg

Ordered my first dooney, it was beautiful and so under priced I had to give her a try. Florentine satchel in natural - will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## orchid741

Tory Burch Mercer Slouchy Hobo I got with 40% off at the local outlet. I am a happy camper


----------



## MKB0925

orchid741 said:


> Tory Burch Mercer Slouchy Hobo I got with 40% off at the local outlet. I am a happy camper



Love it and great deal!


----------



## reginaPhalange

orchid741 said:


> Tory Burch Mercer Slouchy Hobo I got with 40% off at the local outlet. I am a happy camper


Love this, I bought one for myself and it's super comfortable to throw on and go[emoji5]


----------



## keishapie1973

As soon as I wrote that I was bag content, I found another that I had to have. However, no guilt, because "one in, one out".....[emoji1]

Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> As soon as I wrote that I was bag content, I found another that I had to have. However, no guilt, because "one in, one out".....[emoji1]
> 
> Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435672



Very nice, love the color & looks so comfy!  Enjoy!
Which one did you let go?


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Very nice, love the color & looks so comfy!  Enjoy!
> Which one did you let go?



Thank you. I sold my Dooney florentine satchel.....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I sold my Dooney florentine satchel.....



Oh, that's a pretty bag too, but if you aren't using it no reason to have it hanging around.

I really need to start selling and definitely applying the one in one out rule as well.  Do you have any suggestions on where to sell?


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> As soon as I wrote that I was bag content, I found another that I had to have. However, no guilt, because "one in, one out".....[emoji1]
> 
> Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435672



Love this, was just looking at a similar bag. Waiting for my florentine in the mail, have my eye on a Dawson and a Buckley. Starting to branch out from MK.


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Oh, that's a pretty bag too, but if you aren't using it no reason to have it hanging around.
> 
> I really need to start selling and definitely applying the one in one out rule as well.  Do you have any suggestions on where to sell?



I sell most of mine on eBay but I've had good luck selling on Facebook and Craigslist too.... :smile1


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Love this, was just looking at a similar bag. Waiting for my florentine in the mail, have my eye on a Dawson and a Buckley. Starting to branch out from MK.



Thank you. I started branching out last year. Since then, I've bought a few Coach bags and this Dooney. I also sold a few MKs because I felt like I had too many. Now, I'm feeling bag content again....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I sell most of mine on eBay but I've had good luck selling on Facebook and Craigslist too.... :smile1



Thanks for the tips!  I'm nervous about eBay from reading the horror stories on this forum and I only have an account as a Buyer, but I need to start somewhere.


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I'm nervous about eBay from reading the horror stories on this forum and I only have an account as a Buyer, but I need to start somewhere.



I sell tons on eBay and haven't had any issues. Be thorough in your description and take very good pics showing any flaws. Good luck


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> I sell tons on eBay and haven't had any issues. Be thorough in your description and take very good pics showing any flaws. Good luck



Thanks & awesome!  I'd love to get some closet space back!


----------



## orchid741

MKB0925 said:


> Love it and great deal!


Thank you!!! I am more if a tote bag kinda girl, but this is too cute to pass. Love the color too, it goes with (almost) everything


----------



## orchid741

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this, I bought one for myself and it's super comfortable to throw on and go[emoji5]


Right?? So simple yet so stylist! What color do you have ?


----------



## Ness7386

Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.


----------



## smileydimples

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490


HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!! Love it, okay I thought I was bad , but now I am happy to see other love purses just as much as me


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490



Great Googlie Wooglie!!!  That's an impressive collection!!  I don't feel so bad about mine.   I'm going to show this picture to DH next time he says something about my growing collection!!


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490



Holy this is a WOW collection! Love to see all those colors and styles [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490


You could open a store!  LOL!  Great, BIG collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490



[emoji7]

Can I come over and play?!!!? [emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Great Googlie Wooglie!!!  That's an impressive collection!!  I don't feel so bad about mine.   I'm going to show this picture to DH next time he says something about my growing collection!!


Giggle....I love that.. I am stealing that idea too


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490



Girlllllll!!! That's an amazing collection!

Hubby was just complaining about how much room my 12 bags take in the walk in closet.... I showed him this pic and he shut his mouth so fast. Lol!!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> Can I come over and play?!!!? [emoji3]


Sure!  I would love that.


----------



## Ness7386

ubo22 said:


> You could open a store!  LOL!  Great, BIG collection.


I keep them in the guest room.  But I need shelving because there's no where for a guest to sleep!


----------



## Ness7386

Stephg said:


> Girlllllll!!! That's an amazing collection!
> 
> Hubby was just complaining about how much room my 12 bags take in the walk in closet.... I showed him this pic and he shut his mouth so fast. Lol!!


I started with a few and they grew! I just started collecting in January this year.  I've gone way overboard so I'm on a "no buy" until Nov or Dec.


----------



## Ness7386

cny1941 said:


> Holy this is a WOW collection! Love to see all those colors and styles [emoji173]️[emoji177]


I need some deeper colors for fall. I only have 1 black & 1 navy.  I need some deeper greens and burgundy & wine colors next.


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> I need some deeper colors for fall. I only have 1 black & 1 navy.  I need some deeper greens and burgundy & wine colors next.



Go for it! I'm thinking of getting something purple. Wine sounds good to me too [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Ness7386 said:


> I need some deeper colors for fall. I only have 1 black & 1 navy.  I need some deeper greens and burgundy & wine colors next.


Those are my favourite kinds of colours, rich fall colours and deeper shades


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> Those are my favourite kinds of colours, rich fall colours and deeper shades



Me too. I've been modeling my Fall bags around the house because I miss them....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Me too. I've been modeling my Fall bags around the house because I miss them....



This had me cracking up but it's actually a good idea!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> This had me cracking up but it's actually a good idea!!!  Enjoy!



Aww, come on!!! I can't be the only one....


----------



## MKbaglover

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490


Such a pretty (and amazing!) collection!  You have a very similar colour taste to me- and bag style too.


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> Aww, come on!!! I can't be the only one....


No you are not!!!  I often take a bag out of its dust bag, carry it to the mirror admire it and put it back!  I am already looking forward to my merlot Hamilton traveller!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Aww, come on!!! I can't be the only one....



No, you're not!  I've carried a  couple of bags that I usually only carry during the Fall & Winter.  I carried my Merlot Harper tote & my Sand Snake Embossed Hudson.  I changed into my Navy Selma today.


----------



## Sarah03

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490


Ness, your collection is fantastic! What a great selection of colors and styles. Thank you for sharing!


smileydimples said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!! Love it, okay I thought I was bad , but now I am happy to see other love purses just as much as me





cdtracing said:


> Great Googlie Wooglie!!!  That's an impressive collection!!  I don't feel so bad about mine.   I'm going to show this picture to DH next time he says something about my growing collection!!


Smiley & CD, I'm with ya! I've managed to keep my number under 40... for now 


keishapie1973 said:


> Aww, come on!!! I can't be the only one....



You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> No you are not!!!  I often take a bag out of its dust bag, carry it to the mirror admire it and put it back!  I am already looking forward to my merlot Hamilton traveller!





cdtracing said:


> No, you're not!  I've carried a  couple of bags that I usually only carry during the Fall & Winter.  I carried my Merlot Harper tote & my Sand Snake Embossed Hudson.  I changed into my Navy Selma today.



Great!!! I knew I wasn't alone....


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Ness, your collection is fantastic! What a great selection of colors and styles. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley & CD, I'm with ya! I've managed to keep my number under 40... for now
> 
> 
> You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.
> View attachment 3438182



Your Rogue is truly a work of art. A pedestal is definitely where she belongs.....


----------



## Stephg

Sarah03 said:


> You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.
> View attachment 3438182



That is beautiful!


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> Ness, your collection is fantastic! What a great selection of colors and styles. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley & CD, I'm with ya! I've managed to keep my number under 40... for now
> 
> 
> You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.
> View attachment 3438182



This bag is breathtaking!  Total love!


----------



## Mcandy

ubo22 said:


> MK does a great job of producing some high quality handbags.  I've never had a quality issue with anything I own from both the MMK line and MKC line.



I only buy from outlets though..I love their prices and quality..


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Your Rogue is truly a work of art. A pedestal is definitely where she belongs.....





Stephg said:


> That is beautiful!





HeatherL said:


> This bag is breathtaking!  Total love!



Thanks all! These 1941 bags are really something special. I don't want summer to be over, but I am more than ready to wear this baby!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Ness, your collection is fantastic! What a great selection of colors and styles. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley & CD, I'm with ya! I've managed to keep my number under 40... for now
> 
> 
> You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.
> View attachment 3438182



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

I've been feeling the itch to get another grey bag but not sure what bag or what brand.  While not a lot of people like Brahmin, I do.  Just saw this one in an email alert & may have to take a look at it IRL.  It's the Priscilla Satchel Melbourne.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I've been feeling the itch to get another grey bag but not sure what bag or what brand.  While not a lot of people like Brahmin, I do.  Just saw this one in an email alert & may have to take a look at it IRL.  It's the Priscilla Satchel Melbourne.


This is a really pretty looking bag but I can't help but "see" an evil looking face!! Two eyes and a mouth with fangs!!  I know this is just the embossed pattern on this image and not all will look like this!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> This is a really pretty looking bag but I can't help but "see" an evil looking face!! Two eyes and a mouth with fangs!!  I know this is just the embossed pattern on this image and not all will look like this!



  I know what you mean.  I love the geometric style of this bag & Brahmin has great gator/croc embossed leather.  I have a few Brahmin & some very vintage gator embossed & the leather has held up very well.  This bag makes me think of the Celine Luggage Tote.  When it first came out, people talked about how the bag had a robot face.   I can see the face & I don't think it's as obvious as the Celine or the Fendi Monster Tote.  Both the Celine & Fendi are more expensive than what I want to spend right now for what I would consider a novelty tote.  One of the things I like about this bag is the slide pocket in the back...great for cell phones.
Here's the Celine:





Here's the Fendi Monster:


----------



## Stephg

Got my new to me Dooney small florentine satchel - such a gorgeous looking bag and amazing leather.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I know what you mean.  I love the geometric style of this bag & Brahmin has great gator/croc embossed leather.  I have a few Brahmin & some very vintage gator embossed & the leather has held up very well.  This bag makes me think of the Celine Luggage Tote.  When it first came out, people talked about how the bag had a robot face.   I can see the face & I don't think it's as obvious as the Celine or the Fendi Monster Tote.  Both the Celine & Fendi are more expensive than what I want to spend right now for what I would consider a novelty tote.  One of the things I like about this bag is the slide pocket in the back...great for cell phones.
> Here's the Celine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Fendi Monster:


I am going to start seeing faces everywhere now!!


----------



## Stephg

Dooney Buckley bag


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Dooney Buckley bag
> 
> View attachment 3443416



 I love this!!! I've been eyeing a few Dooneys. Trying to resist and be good....


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this!!! I've been eyeing a few Dooneys. Trying to resist and be good....



Lol I know, the leather is amazing and smells delicious. I've never branched out from MK much but this leather is to die for! Such an easy bag to carry and so much room. My mum tried stealing it today when she saw it!


----------



## cdtracing

I carried some Dooneys in the 80's but I have seen some styles lately that make me want to revisit them again.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I just brought home two beatiful Hermés silk scarves this week, the "Gibiers" by Henri Linares




	

		
			
		

		
	
  and "Les Cavalier D'or " Vladimir Rybaltchenko. Love them both





I have a feeling they won't be my last Hermés purchases


----------



## Ness7386

Sarah03 said:


> Ness, your collection is fantastic! What a great selection of colors and styles. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley & CD, I'm with ya! I've managed to keep my number under 40... for now
> 
> 
> You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.
> View attachment 3438182


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## samch

Dkny, juicy couture was where I started with designers , I also have Gucci ,Louis Vuitton and chanel bags but I still like Michael kors and I'm loving the mini rhea backpack at the moment


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## MDT

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490



OMG, I need to save this picture to show my husband. I KNOW he thinks I have too many, and I always like to keep it under 10!



Sarah03 said:


> Ness, your collection is fantastic! What a great selection of colors and styles. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley & CD, I'm with ya! I've managed to keep my number under 40... for now
> 
> 
> You're not. My Rivets Rogue is sitting on her own pedestal in my closet where I can admire her. I parade her around my closet and room every now and then, too! She's definitely a fall/winter bag.
> View attachment 3438182



The self control you must have! There's no way I'd be able to wait a day to carry this beauty!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic of my entire collection so far. KS, MK, D&B, Coach and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437490



Wow amazing.. How do you store them? Do you have an own room? 
The only problem why i don't have more than 11 bags is the storage problem but this will be solved soon when we move to a new apartment  haha then i will have a room just for my bags and my collection will grow


----------



## Ness7386

Sandra.AT said:


> Wow amazing.. How do you store them? Do you have an own room?
> The only problem why i don't have more than 11 bags is the storage problem but this will be solved soon when we move to a new apartment  haha then i will have a room just for my bags and my collection will grow


I keep them in their dust bags on the floor and on the bed in my guest room. I do need shelving really bad!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stephg

Loving this bag, wasn't sure at first but I can't stop staring at her. This leather is amazing [emoji7]


----------



## Slink2015

I've bought from Kate spade and coach before as well. Recently, I've felt that Michael Kors has been of higher quality. I purchased a Kate spade bag 2-3 months ago, and it's showing more signs of wear with less use than my MK satchels that are much older. As for coach, I think their older bags are better made than the new ones. I think I'll stick with MK for a while!


----------



## ubo22

Slink2015 said:


> I've bought from Kate spade and coach before as well. Recently, I've felt that Michael Kors has been of higher quality. I purchased a Kate spade bag 2-3 months ago, and it's showing more signs of wear with less use than my MK satchels that are much older. As for coach, I think their older bags are better made than the new ones. I think I'll stick with MK for a while!


I agree that amongst some of the more popular contemporary designers, MK has been of higher quality.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Stephg said:


> Loving this bag, wasn't sure at first but I can't stop staring at her. This leather is amazing [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3459814


I gave my oldest daughter ALL 4 of my large florentines-natural, chestnut, black and red. She's too cheap to buy a nice bag LOL!! They are super duper sturdy as she is rough on handbags. They all still look new. Great design by Dooney!


----------



## Stephg

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I gave my oldest daughter ALL 4 of my large florentines-natural, chestnut, black and red. She's too cheap to buy a nice bag LOL!! They are super duper sturdy as she is rough on handbags. They all still look new. Great design by Dooney!



That's so nice of you! They are such nice thick leather, I want more!


----------



## iheart_purses

Finally got a Chloé! After overdoing it on the MK it was time for something fresh and new!


----------



## reginaPhalange

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3466837
> 
> Finally got a Chloé! After overdoing it on the MK it was time for something fresh and new!


The Chloe Drew is such a gorgeous bag, it looks so chic and that colour is stunning!


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3466837
> 
> Finally got a Chloé! After overdoing it on the MK it was time for something fresh and new!



This is beautiful. I also love the color....


----------



## Slink2015

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3466837
> 
> Finally got a Chloé! After overdoing it on the MK it was time for something fresh and new!



The chain and the color on your bag...omg. It looks amazing!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bought these in August to celebrate the end of a semester and because I really wanted a navy bag:


----------



## Slink2015

reginaPhalange said:


> Bought these in August to celebrate the end of a semester and because I really wanted a Navy bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468541



Ooooohhh I love those colors [emoji173]️


----------



## reginaPhalange

Slink2015 said:


> Ooooohhh I love those colors [emoji173]️


Thanks[emoji5] Kate Spade has the cutest packaging I always feel bad when I throw it out and their colourways each month are amazing, so I ended up getting all 3 wallets!


----------



## Kaoli

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3466837
> 
> Finally got a Chloé! After overdoing it on the MK it was time for something fresh and new!



So pretty!! I love this bag!


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3466837
> 
> Finally got a Chloé! After overdoing it on the MK it was time for something fresh and new!


Great color!  I love the soft leather and carefree nature of this bag.


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Bought these in August to celebrate the end of a semester and because I really wanted a navy bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468541


Nice display!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> Nice display!


Thanks[emoji5] Kate Spade hands down has the cutest packaging!


----------



## iheart_purses

Thanks Ladies! She truly makes the perfect versatile bag. I got her on my Trip to Paris too so it actually cost quite a bit less than here in Canada


----------



## keishapie1973

Small Dooney Florentine Satchel in Plum....[emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Dooney Florentine Satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471698



Love love love!!! I've been looking for that colour. Gorgeous bag, girl!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Love love love!!! I've been looking for that colour. Gorgeous bag, girl!



Thank you!!!


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Dooney Florentine Satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471698


Love love love


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Love love love



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Dooney Florentine Satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471698



Beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you....[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Dooney Florentine Satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471698



This is beautiful!!  I love the color!  Perfect for Fall [emoji1]


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> This is beautiful!!  I love the color!  Perfect for Fall [emoji1]



Thanks!!! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Dooney Florentine Satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471698


Love this color & this style!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Love this color & this style!



Thank you....[emoji4]


----------



## Stephg

Dooney Brenna in midnight blue. This is an amazing bag!!! Super organized and can be worn 3 ways - great to have options when still needing to carry a lot of baby things with me.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Been using an old MBMJ to run errands and for work the past couple days
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3472301


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Dooney Brenna in midnight blue. This is an amazing bag!!! Super organized and can be worn 3 ways - great to have options when still needing to carry a lot of baby things with me.
> 
> View attachment 3472286



Nice!!! I want this one in burnt orange but I'm attempting to ban mysel again.....


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice!!! I want this one in burnt orange but I'm attempting to ban mysel again.....



Lol, I can never stop looking.... it's an addiction.


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Been using an old MBMJ to run errands and for work the past couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472300
> View attachment 3472301



Love the Natasha!!! [emoji173]️What color is it?


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the Natasha!!! [emoji173]️What color is it?


Thanks! It was purchased a few years back so I'm not 100% sure but I think it's Cement[emoji5]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Using another MBMJ today while running errands and getting some use out of it while the weather's still decent


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Using another MBMJ today while running errands and getting some use out of it while the weather's still decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480579



Love MBMJ bags! Cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Love MBMJ bags! Cute!


Thanks! I miss the Classic line, so hard to find nowadays.


----------



## myluvofbags

reginaPhalange said:


> Using another MBMJ today while running errands and getting some use out of it while the weather's still decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480579


This color is hot!


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> This color is hot!


Thanks! I love wearing it with a monochrome outfit especially when the sun is out[emoji5]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I just had to have SOMETHING from the Coach Pac Man line. I got the crossbody and a wristlet. It was my favorite video game as a kid.


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just had to have SOMETHING from the Coach Pac Man line. I got the crossbody and a wristlet. It was my favorite video game as a kid.


Super cute


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> Super cute


Thanks! I couldn't help myself


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just had to have SOMETHING from the Coach Pac Man line. I got the crossbody and a wristlet. It was my favorite video game as a kid.



I bought the same wristlet - love it too and this:


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought the same wristlet - love it too and this:
> View attachment 3491562


That's adorable, the Mickey collab was so cute!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just had to have SOMETHING from the Coach Pac Man line. I got the crossbody and a wristlet. It was my favorite video game as a kid.


Those are awsome!!!!  Perfect for the kid in you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought the same wristlet - love it too and this:
> View attachment 3491562


So cute!!!  I love Mickey!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just had to have SOMETHING from the Coach Pac Man line. I got the crossbody and a wristlet. It was my favorite video game as a kid.


I love this!


----------



## fabuleux

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just had to have SOMETHING from the Coach Pac Man line. I got the crossbody and a wristlet. It was my favorite video game as a kid.


That's cute!


----------



## keishapie1973

.


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504068


Adorable!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504068


These are so cute!


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504068



Soooooo cute! Love them all but the wristlet is so adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504068


Love these! [emoji7]  I'm in the same boat as being bag content "for now" so picked up some cuties also, will post later


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Love these! [emoji7]  I'm in the same boat as being bag content "for now" so picked up some cuties also, will post later



Thanks!!! I can't wait to see what you picked up....[emoji16]


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Adorable!!





reginaPhalange said:


> These are so cute!





cny1941 said:


> Soooooo cute! Love them all but the wristlet is so adorable [emoji173]️



Thanks, ladies!!! I still enjoy the occasional game of pacman....[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504068



Adorable!!! 

I also couldn't resist and got the coin purse as well & I ordered the Felix wristlet too.  That should be arriving either Friday or Monday [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Adorable!!!
> 
> I also couldn't resist and got the coin purse as well & I ordered the Felix wristlet too.  That should be arriving either Friday or Monday [emoji3]



Thanks. Great minds think alike!!! I'm excited to see your Felix wristlet...[emoji1]


----------



## myluvofbags

A few small items picked up today


----------



## TaterTots

myluvofbags said:


> A few small items picked up today



The cherries are TO CUTE!


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> A few small items picked up today


These are adorable!


----------



## myluvofbags

TaterTots said:


> The cherries are TO CUTE!





reginaPhalange said:


> These are adorable!


Thanks! I love peeking into my bag and seeing these


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks! I love peeking into my bag and seeing these


I completely agree, I love having different coloured wallets and cute coin purses inside my bag since most of my bags are neutral shades!


----------



## HeatherL

My little Felix wristlet!  I have to admit, it's a bit pricey for using it to hold headphones and a phone charger but I could not resist!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3508590
> 
> 
> My little Felix wristlet!  I have to admit, it's a bit pricey for using it to hold headphones and a phone charger but I could not resist!!


This is adorable and I love the yellow stitching against the black leather! I also use cute little coin purses for small things like headphones or subway tokens[emoji5]


----------



## HeatherL

reginaPhalange said:


> This is adorable and I love the yellow stitching against the black leather! I also use cute little coin purses for small things like headphones or subway tokens[emoji5]



Thanks, I thought it was adorable too and made so well.  I love opening my bag and seeing all the little goodies inside [emoji1]


----------



## reginaPhalange

HeatherL said:


> Thanks, I thought it was adorable too and made so well.  I love opening my bag and seeing all the little goodies inside [emoji1]


I agree, I'm a complete sucker for small novelty pieces, they make the inside of my bags much more interesting!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3508590
> 
> 
> My little Felix wristlet!  I have to admit, it's a bit pricey for using it to hold headphones and a phone charger but I could not resist!!



This is so cute!!! [emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> This is so cute!!! [emoji7]



Thanks!  I'm totally loving this!  It's so well made and just adorable!! I'm so glad I went for it!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3508590
> 
> 
> My little Felix wristlet!  I have to admit, it's a bit pricey for using it to hold headphones and a phone charger but I could not resist!!


That's so stinking cute!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3508590
> 
> 
> My little Felix wristlet!  I have to admit, it's a bit pricey for using it to hold headphones and a phone charger but I could not resist!!



SO cute!!! Will you take an interior pic with your stuff inside?


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> SO cute!!! Will you take an interior pic with your stuff inside?



Thanks & sure...  here you go!




As you can see there is room for more as well!

I love this little thing [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Thanks & sure...  here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3508935
> 
> 
> As you can see there is room for more as well!
> 
> I love this little thing [emoji7]


Thx! Argh it's so cute!!


----------



## smileydimples

Hubby surprised me today and bought me a new bag... my husband has great taste with all the bags he choose for me, I ends up with this one. My first Henri Bendel ... so in love!! I think it's time to get sell some of mine to make room for more of this brand I really love their bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Hubby surprised me today and bought me a new bag... my husband has great taste with all the bags he choose for me, I ends up with this one. My first Henri Bendel ... so in love!! I think it's time to get sell some of mine to make room for more of this brand I really love their bags



Very nice! He did good! Love HB. [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Hubby surprised me today and bought me a new bag... my husband has great taste with all the bags he choose for me, I ends up with this one. My first Henri Bendel ... so in love!! I think it's time to get sell some of mine to make room for more of this brand I really love their bags



I like the color combination & grommets on this one....a very striking bag, for sure!!  Congratulations on such a wonderful gift from such a thoughtful Hubby!!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I like the color combination & grommets on this one....a very striking bag, for sure!!  Congratulations on such a wonderful gift from such a thoughtful Hubby!!!



Thank you [emoji4] I definitely feel blessed and he has some great taste too 



BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! He did good! Love HB. [emoji3]



Thank  you ... he did very good. I'm so happy [emoji16]


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

More so it shows the man knows his wife, some of us need help in that area.  Well done.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Gucci microguccisima top zip. I removed the longer strap on my black quilted mk selma and added it to the gucci. This style does not have that option. The hardware and leather match perfectly.
.


----------



## keishapie1973

I kept going back and forward on this one but finally realized that my collection felt like it was missing something.

Dooney medium natural satchel...[emoji7]




My small plum satchel wanted to get in on the action....[emoji16]


----------



## Stephg

My eBay find - Dooney Bristol satchel in bone.


----------



## Ness7386

Stephg I just got a Bristol just like yours last weekend at the tent sale in CT.  I love it!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> I kept going back and forward on this one but finally realized that my collection felt like it was missing something.
> 
> Dooney medium natural satchel...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3548343
> 
> 
> My small plum satchel wanted to get in on the action....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3548345


Gorgeous Keishapie!  

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

This is everything I bought at the D&B Tent sale in CT last weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> This is everything I bought at the D&B Tent sale in CT last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



What a haul!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> This is everything I bought at the D&B Tent sale in CT last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Very nice haul. I would love to go to that sale. I even checked the distance to CT....


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Gorgeous Keishapie!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you. I saw your YouTube reveal of this bag. Also, there a YouTube'er named Purse Demented. Her medium satchel has the most wonderful patina and leather. It pushed me right over the edge....


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I saw your YouTube reveal of this bag. Also, there a YouTube'er named Purse Demented. Her medium satchel has the most wonderful patina and leather. It pushed me right over the edge....


Yes, Purse Demented was the reason I bought the Coach Ace Satchel.  I love her videos!


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice haul. I would love to go to that sale. I even checked the distance to CT....


My husband found a flight from Atlanta to Connecticut on Delta for only $293 round trip.  That was excellent.  Was soooo happy!


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> What a haul!!!


I had so much fun!  Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Stephg

Ness7386 said:


> Stephg I just got a Bristol just like yours last weekend at the tent sale in CT.  I love it!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



I love it too! Great functional style and that colour


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, Purse Demented was the reason I bought the Coach Ace Satchel.  I love her videos!



Lol!!! She almost had my buy that indigo Ace during the winter sale. I resisted since I'd already spent too much on presents. But, it's still on my list....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

A true red gucci microguccisima boston


----------



## smileydimples

My Henri Bendel collection is growing !! It's hard to get a great picture to show off this beauty but here she is
GOTHAM BLACK PETROL SATCHEL


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My Henri Bendel collection is growing !! It's hard to get a great picture to show off this beauty but here she is
> GOTHAM BLACK PETROL SATCHEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566515
> View attachment 3566516


Pretty! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Quilted Mini Mac in Taupe with light goldware. [emoji173]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Quilted Mini Mac in Taupe with light goldware. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3566802


Love the colour of this[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Love the colour of this[emoji7]



Thanks! The color along with the hardware = [emoji173] at first site! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

My most recent additions....[emoji7]

Coach Harley Hobo and Hologram Slim Wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> My most recent additions....[emoji7]
> 
> Coach Harley Hobo and Hologram Slim Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3567299


Nice combo! How are you liking the Harley?


----------



## coachmama1018

smileydimples said:


> Hubby surprised me today and bought me a new bag... my husband has great taste with all the bags he choose for me, I ends up with this one. My first Henri Bendel ... so in love!! I think it's time to get sell some of mine to make room for more of this brand I really love their bags



What a stunning bag!! [emoji7] your hubby has great taste indeed. I recently purchased my first Henri Bendel bag and I, too, am falling in love with the brand. Enjoy


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> My most recent additions....[emoji7]
> 
> Coach Harley Hobo and Hologram Slim Wallet
> 
> View attachment 3567299


I love love love that wallet!! Where did you find it?


----------



## smileydimples

coachmama1018 said:


> What a stunning bag!! [emoji7] your hubby has great taste indeed. I recently purchased my first Henri Bendel bag and I, too, am falling in love with the brand. Enjoy


Thank you I really love Henri bags !! Congrats on your first one!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice combo! How are you liking the Harley?



I'm really liking it. I purchased the same one for my mom and fell in love with it. It's very comfortable to carry. However, the inside lining is black so it's a "black hole". Hence, my need for bright accessories....



smileydimples said:


> I love love love that wallet!! Where did you find it?



Thanks.  It was recently a part of the Winter Sale as well as the Factory Online Sale. It did sell out online but a SA may be able track one down for you. I can give you the item number if you want....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm really liking it. I purchased the same one for my mom and fell in love with it. It's very comfortable to carry. However, the inside lining is black so it's a "black hole". Hence, my need for bright accessories....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It was recently a part of the Winter Sale as well as the Factory Online Sale. It did sell out online but a SA may be able track one down for you. I can give you the item number if you want....


That would be wonderful thank you so much


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> That would be wonderful thank you so much



It is 57213, Hologram Soft Wallet.


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> It is 57213, Hologram Soft Wallet.


Thank you


----------



## DiamondsForever

Brining this thread back... Hope everyone is well! DH and I are currently roadtriping around Canada. Due in NYC next week for a few days before going home. Looking into my first new bag in agessss.... I need a smart black bag with SHW which I can use for day or evening (think Chanel Boy without the £4K price tag). MK Sloan Editor or Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody?? I need opinions!


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Brining this thread back... Hope everyone is well! DH and I are currently roadtriping around Canada. Due in NYC next week for a few days before going home. Looking into my first new bag in agessss.... I need a smart black bag with SHW which I can use for day or evening (think Chanel Boy without the £4K price tag). MK Sloan Editor or Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody?? I need opinions!



Hope you are enjoying Canada!  How did you find the handbag selection here?  Lol[emoji5]
If it is between those two I would choose the Love crossbody, I really like how much it emulates the boy bag.

I have my eye on a YSL lou camera bag with chevron quilting and SHW. It is more $$ than Rebecca Minkoff but still way under the Chanel price tags .... That or a Gucci marmont camera bag .... I cannot decide!


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Hope you are enjoying Canada!  How did you find the handbag selection here?  Lol[emoji5]
> If it is between those two I would choose the Love crossbody, I really like how much it emulates the boy bag.
> 
> I have my eye on a YSL lou camera bag with chevron quilting and SHW. It is more $$ than Rebecca Minkoff but still way under the Chanel price tags .... That or a Gucci marmont camera bag .... I cannot decide!


We're loving Canada thanks hon! Currently on a train from Ottawa to Toronto. We've been so busy exploring I actually haven't had time to check out the bag selection yet!
Those are both lovely choices, which one are you leaning towards? I'm leaning towards the Minkoff if they have the combo I'm looking for. I like the idea of some variety and Minkoff is more if I buy in the UK.


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> We're loving Canada thanks hon! Currently on a train from Ottawa to Toronto. We've been so busy exploring I actually haven't had time to check out the bag selection yet!
> Those are both lovely choices, which one are you leaning towards? I'm leaning towards the Minkoff if they have the combo I'm looking for. I like the idea of some variety and Minkoff is more if I buy in the UK.



Ooh Toronto is very close to where I live. You will definitely find lots of Minkoff at the Nordstrom and Saks there.  and then we  have a Holt Renfrew - Canadian department retailer that also caries Minkoff


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Ooh Toronto is very close to where I live. You will definitely find lots of Minkoff at the Nordstrom and Saks there.  and then we  have a Holt Renfrew - Canadian department retailer that also caries Minkoff


I'll check those out! Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Stephg

I’m really into Dooney now, I find the leather quality better then MK but I prefer MK saffiano over Dooney saffiano. Coach’s 1941 collection is great as well. I tried RM and did not care for the quality.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> I’m really into Dooney now, I find the leather quality better then MK but I prefer MK saffiano over Dooney saffiano. Coach’s 1941 collection is great as well. I tried RM and did not care for the quality.



This is exactly where I'm at too. I feel the same about the exact designers mentioned...


----------



## DiamondsForever

I realised I didn't update you ladies on my attempt to buy an RM in NYC! Tried the small love crossbody and it was tiny! I liked the medium size but never found it in black with the silver hardware. And I think in my heart I wanted it to be a Chanel as so similar to the boy... so the search continues for a small black bag with SHW... I'm more careful about spending these days as we finally moved house about 6 weeks ago, so all our money is going towards the house at the moment!


----------



## MKB0925

I like Dooney, newer Coach, older legacy and Madison coach bags. Also I have a tote from Kate Spade that I really like and carried it most of the summer.


----------



## cny1941

New tote from Dooney. Been looking for new bag but can't find any from MK. Got this one for a steal nice quality bag with fun color. Already loaded it up for tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3864925
> 
> 
> New tote from Dooney. Been looking for new bag but can't find any from MK. Got this one for a steal nice quality bag with fun color. Already loaded it up for tomorrow [emoji4]


Ooh, loving the color!


----------



## dkruck1211

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3864925
> 
> 
> New tote from Dooney. Been looking for new bag but can't find any from MK. Got this one for a steal nice quality bag with fun color. Already loaded it up for tomorrow [emoji4]


Do you know what it is called?  Couldn't find it on their site.


----------



## Shelby33

I have older Koobas, Botkiers, Hayden Harnetts and some Cole Haan bags. I like a lot of RM's bags too. I just got my first MK recently and it's also an older bag. Beautiful leather.


----------

